# La Coupe du Monde 2010



## asticotboy (30 Juin 2008)

Les matches de qualification pour la Coupe du Monde 2010 vont commencer...





Laissons-nous donc aller au jeu des pronostics et commentaires passionés !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2008)

Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...



....sur une déviation malencontreuse d'une defenseur kowetien contre sont camp en finale...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Il va y avoir un concours de nullité entre l'Italie, la France et l'Allemagne si elle joue comme hier.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Il va y avoir un concours de nullité entre l'Italie, la France et l'Allemagne si elle joue comme hier.



Ces trois boulets ont juste ensemble (y a un intrus quand même) 50% des titres mondiaux depuis la création de le coupe du monde , le reste étant attribué à deux trois obscurs pays + 1 autre intrus


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

l'Espagne au moins en demi-finale, et l'Angleterre en finale...


----------



## asticotboy (30 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi pas un pays Africain ? c'est leur coupe du monde après tout !

En tout cas ça changerait un peu...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi pas pays Africain ? c'est leur coupe du monde après tout !




Normalement, un quart de finale Malawi-Djibouti est programmé par le FIFA (il y a un marché à développer la bas et il faut leur piquer leurs joueurs avant 8 ans pour qu'ils coûtent moins chers)


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Vas faire combien de pages ce fil dans deux ans ?


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

On peut fermer, tout est dit et connaît le gagnant


----------



## Jec (30 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi pas un pays Africain ? c'est leur coupe du monde après tout !
> 
> En tout cas ça changerait un peu...



Parce que pour les suisses c'était leur euro et ils n'étaient pas en finale !.... 
et là ça aurait changé plus qu'un peu ... 

Je propose qu'un fil soit ouvert pour coupe du monde 2014 au brésil et un sondage sur des pronostics sur le pays pour 2018 ... :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Et le football féminin dans tout cela ?


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le football féminin dans tout cela ?



Dans Ta Charte


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Le Vatican a une équipe de foot ?


----------



## asticotboy (30 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Vatican a une équipe de foot ?


 
L'équipe du Vatican de football est la sélection des joueurs du Vatican. Cette équipe n'est ni membre de la FIFA ni de l'UEFA, elle ne peut donc pas participer à la coupe du monde de football. De son histoire, on ne lui connait qu'un seul match international disputé contre Monaco, le 23 novembre2002 en Italie. Le résultat final fut 0-0.
*En 2006, le Vatican a joué un match contre un club suisse, SV Vollmond. Le Vatican l'a emporté 5-1* D). _(source : wikipedia)_


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

C'est les gardes Suisse ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est les gardes Suisse ?


 Ou alors des ecclésiastiques... Mouais...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Vatican a une équipe de foot ?



un messie + douze apôtres + marie-madeleine dans les buts, ya bien moyen de tenir une mi-temps


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...


Certain, surtout si Trezeguet et Karembeu sont sélectionnés.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...



championne du monde de l'elimination expeditive 

a mon avis, ils se qualifieront meme pas...


----------



## OuiOui (1 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> un messie + douze apôtres + marie-madeleine dans les buts, ya bien moyen de tenir une mi-temps



Non Messi joue déjà pour l'argentine 
Y reste donc 12 apôtres ce qui revient à mettre l'équipe de France comme équipe Vaticane 

Sinon sérieusement je pense que l'Espagne va gagner la coupe du monde 2010 en continuant sur sa lancée de l'euro


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Non Messi joue déjà pour l'argentine
> Y reste donc 12 apôtres ce qui revient à mettre l'équipe de France comme équipe Vaticane
> 
> Sinon sérieusement je pense que l'Espagne va gagner la coupe du monde 2010 en continuant sur sa lancée de l'euro



Muahahahaha


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2008)

Personne ici?


----------



## hotblood (7 Septembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qu'on a été bons hier soir!!! Mais plus que la prestation insipide des Bleus (Mexès a eu 1/10 dans l'équipe, j'aipas souvenir d'une telle note), ce sont les commentaires des joueurs qui fustigeaient la réussite des Autrichiens. Que tu prennes 2 buts sur coup de pied arrêtés, passe encore (quoique) mais que tu inquiètes si peu la défense adverse (de vrais pousse-cailloux), c'est ça qui est flippant dans l'optique de la coupe du monde. Hormis les iles Feroés, on jouait hier les supposés plus faibles du groupe. Comme quoi, face à la supposée technique et renommée supérieure des Français, il aura suffi 11 curageux Autrichiens. Repect.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

OUAIS :love::love::love: QUEL MATCH EBLOUISSANT:love::love::love: ALLEZ LES BLEUS :rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (7 Septembre 2008)

On a une défense qui ne tient pas la route. Pas que ce soit des chèvres, mais il n'y a pas de communication, pas d'automatisme, rien... Ce n'est pas normal de voir un tel attentisme dans une surface de réparation. C'est encore moins normal de voir un geste comme celui de Philippe M. sur un terrain de football ! Ca existe pas les fautes graves au foot ? Hop, dehors !

Sinon il reste des matches, c'est sûr, mais ça va être tendu !

Et franchement ça aurait bien basculer dans l'autre sens avec la frappe de Toulalan...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas...
La France c'est pas encore ça...

Même si Mandanda n'y est pour rien, encaisser 3 buts contre la 101° Nation au classement Fifa...


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

purée, j'ai vu la fin du match, c'est vrai que les Bleus peinaient dans la surface de réparation adverse. Durant les JO, j'ai regardé quelques matchs de foot, notamment les Argentins, ils arrivent à jouer super vite et super court. C'est le jeu qu'il aurait fallu avoir contre la défense autrichienne. Mais là, non seulement y avait pas de jeu à une touche de balle, mais en plus c'était pas construit. On aurait dit qu'ils savaient pas quoi faire du ballon. Dommage !


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

L'Argentine a aussi failli perdre.

Résultats et classements complets de tous les groupes ici


----------



## duracel (8 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> L'Argentine a aussi failli perdre.
> 
> Résultats et classements complets de tous les groupes ici


 
Ah bon, parce que l'équipe de France a failli perdre?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...


pas mieux.


----------



## twinworld (8 Septembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Ah bon, parce que l'équipe de France a failli perdre?


pour le coup, je ne mentionnais pas l'équipe de France en particulier. Mon "aussi" c'était pour dire : dans la série des surprises, y a aussi l'Argentine ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Ah bon, parce que l'équipe de France a failli perdre?



Ben, oui, sa réputation.
Elle aurait pu gagner...


----------



## estomak (9 Septembre 2008)

je sais pas si vous avez lu l'équipe ce matin, mais avec une telle équipe de bras cassés la fédé, on risque pas d'aller loin.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je sais pas si vous avez lu l'équipe ce matin.



Ben non.
Hier non plus et bien moins que demain.

Lire l'Equipe...


----------



## estomak (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben non.
> Hier non plus et bien moins que demain.
> 
> Lire l'Equipe...



Oui ça se lit, je te confirme mais ca peut aussi se manger, également...servir de rince-fesse, selon ton bon vouloir.
Plus serieusement, ils reprennent le proces verbal de l'audition de domenech. On se rend compte qu'eux même ne sont pas convaincus de ses capacités mais ils le laissent en poste uniquement parce qu'il vient de la DTN.
scandaleux quoi.


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> scandaleux quoi.



C'est clair.


Et au fait, il s'est marié ou pas ?


----------



## estomak (9 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> C'est clair.
> 
> 
> Et au fait, il s'est marié ou pas ?


je crois que son couple bat de l'aile. J'ai lu ça dans Voici.


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je crois que son couple bat de l'aile. J'ai lu ça dans Voici.



Voilà des lectures saines.
T'as pas scanné l'article ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'ai lu ça dans Voici.



Il se trouve que je "lis" parfois l'Equipe par dessus l'épaule de mon voisin de transpiration moite dans le RER du soir.

Il se trouve que je "lis" aussi Voici, des fois.

Et ben, tu vois, j'y trouve d'énormes facteurs de convergences - dans la façon de faire tout une page pour, au fond, ne pas en dire plus que le titre, par exemple.


----------



## estomak (9 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Voilà des lectures saines.
> T'as pas scanné l'article ?



Nan mais je l'ai pris en photo...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je sais pas si vous avez lu l'équipe ce matin...



Ah non... uniquement "La gazzetta"...
.
.
.
.
.
_parce qu'elle est rose_


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Faut pas abuser la serbie c'est pas l'italie.



L'Autriche, c'était pas l'Italie non plus


----------



## asticotboy (10 Septembre 2008)

Pis la France, ben c'est pas l'Pérou ...


----------



## estomak (10 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> L'Autriche, c'était pas l'Italie non plus



oui mais sauf que ce soir, ils sont acculés à un résultat positif. On peut espérer qu'ils vont réagir et exploser le jeu.


----------



## asticotboy (10 Septembre 2008)

Le problème, c'est que personne ne peut faire le jeu dans cette équipe... Toulalan ? nan ! Nasri ? une fois de temps en temps ! Gourcuff ? bof...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2008)

[DM]x6pxr6[/DM]​


----------



## asticotboy (11 Septembre 2008)

3 points, c'est déjà ça... Pas grandiose, mais c'est le résultat qui compte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> NEUNEU​



Oh qu'il est beau celui-là!!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh qu'il est beau celui-là!!! :love:



T'aimes ça hein, j'en étais sûr...  :love:

Sinon, le Luxembourg qui gagne, ça n'arrive pas si souvent. A l'extérieur...  :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh qu'il est beau celui-là!!! :love:



Oui hein !!! moi j'ai tenu 24 secondes... et pourtant, j'aime les Belges (oui, je sais, c'est pas crèdible) et j'ai l'habitude de côtoyer les pochtrons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'aimes ça hein, j'en étais sûr...  :love:



Oh que oui!!!
D'ailleurs si Matel® sort les figurines pour Noël, je t'en offre un...


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> commentateur sportif​





asticotboy a dit:


> 3 points, c'est déjà ça... Pas grandiose, mais c'est le résultat qui compte.


Vous étiez tous dans cet état !?


----------



## estomak (11 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> 3 points, c'est déjà ça... Pas grandiose, mais c'est le résultat qui compte.


Résultat mitigé. Les joueurs qui seront en poste à la prochaine coupe du monde ont été décevants. Benzema hyper décevant. Seuls les anciens ont sauvé la face et il faut dire que l'équipe serbe les a beaucoup aidé.


----------



## usurp (11 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> futur remplaçant de thierry roland  ?​



Excellent

A suivre


----------



## asticotboy (24 Janvier 2010)

On y est...
C'est pas glorieux, mais on y est...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2010)

asticotboy a dit:


> On y est...
> C'est pas glorieux, mais on y est...



Ah ça ; pour y être, vous y êtes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui hein !!! moi j'ai tenu 24 secondes..



Iil y a un héros qui sommeille en toi :love: parce que moi j'ai peur de cliquer sur Play


----------



## Gronounours (24 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]rP1nAThENZE[/youtube]


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un profite-t'il de l'occasion pour s'acheter un bel écran plat?
Souvent c'est avec ce genre d'événement qu'on craque...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

oui mais non


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> oui mais non


Moi ca sera peut-être Non mais oui, avec le déménagement, c'est l'occas aussi.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais là c'est pas pareil : tu passes d'un séjour de 15m2 où ta TV 32 cm suffit à un séjour de 60m2, le passage à un 52" est O-BLI-GA-TOI-RE


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> ....sur une déviation malencontreuse d'une defenseur kowetien contre sont camp en finale...



C'est dors et déjà mal barré pour voir un koweïtien en final. Par contre un coréen du nord, ça reste possible


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

Rinafout' du foot


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rinafout' du foot



Par contre, ce soir, il y a un documentaire très bien fait sur l'origine des Troopers


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

OuiOui a dit:


> Non Messi joue déjà pour l'argentine
> Y reste donc 12 apôtres ce qui revient à mettre l'équipe de France comme équipe Vaticane
> 
> Sinon sérieusement je pense que l'Espagne va gagner la coupe du monde 2010 en continuant sur sa lancée de l'euro



N'importe quoi, ce sont les coréens du nord qui vont gagner


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Par contre, ce soir, il y a un documentaire très bien fait sur l'origine des Troopers



çà fait longtemps que je l'ai vu


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> OUAIS :love::love::love: QUEL MATCH EBLOUISSANT:love::love::love: ALLEZ LES BLEUS :rateau:



C'est vrai que les italiens sont plutôt bons.


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'aimerais bien parier sur une équipe asiatique cette année, sont pas si mauvais les asiats, j'vous l'dis moué...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais là c'est pas pareil : tu passes d'un séjour de 15m2 où ta TV 32 cm suffit à un séjour de 60m2, le passage à un 52" est O-BLI-GA-TOI-RE



Oui le soucis c'est que je me demande si j'attends les téléviseurs 3D ???Pour le foot ça va pas être aux normes encore...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2010)

LOL en effet.


----------



## Gronounours (26 Janvier 2010)

PED ! Que dis-je, PEQ même !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

pookystraw a dit:


> LOL, regardez plutôt ceci :



Deux messages au compteur, deux fois la même pub :modo:

- le ban ?
- le goudron et les plumes ?
- le supplice de l'iPod ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien parier sur une équipe asiatique cette année, sont pas si mauvais les asiats, j'vous l'dis moué...



La corée du nord je vous dit bordel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Deux messages au compteur, deux fois la même pub :modo:
> 
> - le ban ?
> - le goudron et les plumes ?
> - le supplice de l'iPod ?



La poutre bicentenaire en châtaignier qui sert de banc devant ma maison dans le fion!


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La poutre bicentenaire en châtaignier qui sert de banc devant ma maison dans le fion!


Ca serait gâcher...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca serait gâcher...



Alors qu'un nord coréen...


----------



## aCLR (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369304 a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'un nord coréen...








Pas assez long le bras


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

Gourmande!  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Ici c'est un post de football alors je rappel qu'on utilise les pieds, enfin les jambes.


----------



## Sylow (29 Janvier 2010)

Je vois la France en finale et pendant le match thierry nous donnera un coup de main  .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Il a intérêt à le donner avant la finale parce que sinon on y sera jamais. Allez la corée (mais laquelle).


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Corée du nord bien sûr!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2010)

Corée de l'Est


----------



## Sylow (29 Janvier 2010)

la côte atlantique Coréenne ! (lol^^)


Un petit résumé des équipes qualifiée et des groupes 

GROUPE A : Afrique du Sud, Mexique, Uruguay, France

GROUPE B : Argentine, Corée du Sud, Nigeria, Grèce

GROUPE C : Angleterre, Etats-Unis, Algérie, Slovénie

GROUPE D : Allemagne, Australie, Ghana, Serbie

GROUPE E : Pays-Bas, Japon, Cameroun, Danemark

GROUPE F : Italie, Nouvelle-Zélande, Paraguay, Slovaquie

GROUPE G : Brésil, Corée du Nord, Côte d&#8217;Ivoire, Portugal

GROUPE H : Espagne, Honduras, Chili, Suisse


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Nouvelle-zélande???
vont peut-être rappeler Lomu en défense non?


----------



## Sylow (29 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Nouvelle-zélande???
> vont peut-être rappeler Lomu en défense non?



lol possible mais ce qui est sur c'est que thierry henry a été appelé en renfort pour la demi finale  FRANCE - IRLANDE de hand-ball


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> lol possible mais ce qui est sur c'est que thierry henry a été appelé en renfort pour la demi finale  FRANCE - IRLANDE de hand-ball



La demi-finale de quel tournoi de hand ? Pas les championnats d'Europe en tout cas parce que le match c'est France-Islande et non l'Irlande.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas assez long le bras&#8230;



Teu teu teu!!! 
Faut demander à Sind'... C'est lui qui maîtrise le mieux cette unité de mesure "exotique"...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> GRIPE A : ..., Mexique, ..., France



Encore ?
C'est mal barré, alors.

Et un moyen super pour pas se taper tout ça à la télé ?
Le "T'as mis flou" bien sûr !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> la côte atlantique Coréenne ! (lol^^)
> 
> 
> Un petit résumé des équipes qualifiée et des groupes
> ...



Afrique du Sud/France, ça va faire un beau match de rugby :love: Évidemment, si on avait rencontré les Japonais ça aurait été plus facile.


----------



## asticotboy (29 Janvier 2010)

On s'en sort pas trop mal... la tête de chapeau la plus "facile" etait l'AFS... et on l'a eu....


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2010)

Je rêve d'une finale Corée du Nord - Corée du Sud :love:


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2010)

asticotboy a dit:


> On s'en sort pas trop mal... la tête de chapeau la plus "facile" etait l'AFS... et on l'a eu....



OUi si on arrive pas aux quarts, on est des vraies tanches. Je me méfie quand même des Uruguayens...


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

Je pense qu'on les a déjà eu les uruguayens en 2002? 
La France peut passer franchement là c'est un groupe à sa portée.


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)

Oui, oui...
Comme en 2002...


----------



## Gronounours (1 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je rêve d'une finale Corée du Nord - Corée du Sud :love:



Les marchands de mines anti-personnel aussi


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2010)

Bon ben la, c'est la trève de la coupe du monde 2010. Faut laisser la place aux JO.
Mais les finales vont être chaudes !
En géant et en slalom, y'a 43 points d'avance entre le 1er et le 2ème. Lizeroux peut encore prendre le petit globe, mais il faut qu'il gagne, et que Herbst soit au plus 4°. C'est chaud. Même chose en Géant, où Blardonne doit gagner s'il veut coiffer Ligety.

En descente et en super G, ça va aussi chauffer. D'autant que Svindal est bien placé, qu'il y a un super G et une descentes chez lui en Norvège, et qu'il adore Garmisch où auront lieux les finales.

Et tout ça va peser sur le gros globe. Parce que l'ogre silencieux, le Bennie, même s'il a eu le petit globe du combiné, il ne va rien lâcher, et ses 100 points d'avance vont fondre dans les épreuves de vitesse, et il en reste 4, contre 2 techniques.
Sauf s'il finit raide des JO. Ou qu'il est rassasié.
En tout cas, quelle belle coupe du monde 2010!
Merci justin, pour la tévé !
:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Février 2010)

En attendant la coupe du monde de soccer, vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'il y a le Super Bowl prochainement.    

[youtube]ujDF3JUJo-Y[/youtube]


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

oui aujourd'hui (00h00 il va être dur la réveil demain), je dirais New Orleans pour le jeu proposé depuis le début de la saison... et pour récompenser des joueurs comme Brees et Reggie Bush.  en tout cas cette finale est la meilleure sur le papier depuis bien longtemps...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

Victoire des saints


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

Oui ! 
les Saints ont mérité ils ont beaucoup osé malgré un retard de 10 point au 1er quart-temps... 
Belle Finale en tout cas


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Fini les coupes merdiques où les joueurs jouent à la main, voici du vrai football ou les joueurs jouent comme des pieds et c'est ce soir.


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

PSG??? connait pas


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2010)

Bah alors ?!

Y'a personne pour parler de nos p'tits gars en bleu ?!

Et de cette série de matchs préparatoire à la coupe du monde ?!

Hein ?!


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Juin 2010)

On va bien se marrer comme dirait fedo.


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2010)

ah, vous avez bien fait de déterrer ce fil


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On va bien se marrer comme dirait fedo.



je confirme
vivement France - Mexique 
faîtes vos pronostics: perso 2 - 0 pour le Mexique (si Lloris est dans les buts)

l'été c'est la bonne saison pour les nanars

je tiens toujours pour le Mexique, ils viennent pour faire du jeu pas pour faire des 0 - 0 (bizarre ça me rappelle une équipe à la Coupe du Monde 2006)

pis la Corée du Nord qui a voulu truander le règlement pour ramener un attaquant supplémentaire  

cette année je tiens aussi pour la Grèce et la Suisse


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2010)

Moi je suis pour l'Irlande


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Juin 2010)

et là le XV de France sera champion du Monde en battant les All Blacks 35 à 23...

Par contre en football.... je viens d'apprendre que l'equipe de Chine avait gagné, et en plus c'était l'équipe B, qui a joué sans préparation.... c'est pas de très bon augure pour la suite, mais on sait jamais....


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On va bien se marrer comme dirait fedo.


Moi je me marre déjà


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2010)

reste une semaine pour se chauffer les zygomatiques pour pas risquer un claquage.


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Juin 2010)

1 semaine d'entraînement des zygomatiques pour 4 matchs de pure délire C'est jouable.


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense que la France sera championne du monde...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Certain, surtout si Trezeguet et Karembeu sont sélectionnés.



Le sélectionneur a préféré Cissé et pour Karembeu, heu, on met sa femme ambassadrice du foot féminin

:rateau:


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2010)

Il va falloir bien de profiter de cette coupe du monde niveau français.
Parce qu'on aura que 3 matches pour rigoler.
Voir moins s'il sont déjà éliminés à la seconde journée.

Opla, pronostics:

France-Uruguay: 0-2 + deux cartons rouges : Toulalan et Lloris.
France-Mexqiue: 0-1 but contre son camp de Gallas.
France-Afrique du Sud: 23-15 si c'est les handballeurs qui jouent.

Et matche pour la dernière place: France-Irlande: 1 kro -11 tonneaux de Guinness


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2010)

Bon. Ben moi, comme tous les quatre ans : Viva Argentina !!!

(même si je suis menottiste plus que billardiste)


France-Chine... m'a laissé content, j'étais pour les Chinois.

Qu'on me dise ce que Anelka fout en avant-centre et pourquoi Gignac s'est retrouvé ailier-gauche... 

Uruguay - France 2-0
Mexique - France 2-0
Afr.-du-Sud - France 1-1


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2010)

Bon. Ben moi, comme tous les quatre ans : Ca dure encore longtemps ?


----------



## arturus (5 Juin 2010)

duracel a dit:


> France-Irlande: 1 kro -11 tonneaux de Guinness



Pas sur, si Domenech m'appelle en sélection je peux faire quelque chose de bien dans ce type de match.


Sinon je voudrai de votre part une petite pensée émue pour ceux qui ont acheté une Télé chez Saturn dans l'espoir que la france gagne.


Allez l'Argentine pour cette coupe du monde !!!


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Et matche pour la dernière place: France-Irlande: 1 kro -11 tonneaux de Guinness



C'est sûr qu'avec une équipe pareille il n'y aura pas foule dans les bistrots français le soir de la finale Adieu les Champs-Élysées bondée de monde et la bière qui coule à flots Doménec va foutre un coup de blues à l'économie de quartier Nicolas pourrait faire les états généraux du ballon rond Histoire de changer deux trois joueurs avant le coup d'envoi


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'avec une équipe pareille il n'y aura pas foule dans les bistrots français le soir de la finale Adieu les Champs-Élysées bondée de monde et la bière qui coule à flots Doménec va foutre un coup de blues à l'économie de quartier Nicolas pourrait faire les états généraux du ballon rond Histoire de changer deux trois joueurs avant le coup d'envoi



pas sûr, car cela risque de tourner à la comédie cette coupe du monde pour les français.

du coup, on peut en faire un film et même un DVD !!!!!!!!
le scénario est parfait: un hôtel de grand luxe, une débâcle annoncée:rateau:, un sélectionneur déjà en vacance, des escort girls (majeures) et des téléphones portables facebook ...

bref une recette à succès.


----------



## Chang (7 Juin 2010)

Aaah la CDM ... le meilleur moment pour entendre la France râler, se plaindre et montrer du doigt, cachée derriere son verre à bière ...

Comme à chaque édition, un effet de masse contre l'équipe d'un pays, alors que chacunes de ces voix plaignantes, secrètement mouillent leur culotte à l'idée que cette équipe gagne ...

Il me tarde aussi de tout mettre sur le dos des Anglais, ou des Italiens ... voir des Chinois, hein ; avec la mondialisation tout le monde est un peu responsable.

Bref ... c'est une fête, arrêtez de vous plaindre et de dire que vous savez mieux que tout le monde ...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2010)

On se plaint et on critique qui on veut, ça fait aussi partie de la "fête". Et si ça te plait pas tu connais la sortie.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Juin 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Aaah la CDM ... le meilleur moment pour entendre la France râler, se plaindre et montrer du doigt, cachée derriere son verre à bière ...
> 
> Comme à chaque édition, un effet de masse contre l'équipe d'un pays, alors que chacunes de ces voix plaignantes, secrètement mouillent leur culotte à l'idée que cette équipe gagne ...
> 
> ...





Moi j'aimerais bien que l'Argentine produise la même qualité de jeu qu'il y a 2 coupe du monde. C'était la première fois que j'éprouvais réellement du plaisir a regarder un match de foot.


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Bref ... c'est une fête, arrêtez de vous plaindre et de dire que vous savez mieux que tout le monde ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> On se plaint et on critique qui on veut, ça fait aussi partie de la "fête". Et si ça te plait pas tu connais la sortie.


ouais, moi je me plains de Moonwalker... pas foutu de marquer de la tête  dans le but adverse depuis la ligne des 16 de son propre gardien !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> l'économie de quartier Nicolas pourrait faire les états généraux du ballon rond



Ah non on appelle plus cela des "Etats généraux de/du..." pour faire croire qu'on s'occupe vraiment d'un problème afin de mieux l'enterrer ensuite.
On appelle maintenant cette pratique un "Grenelle de/du...".

Concernant le côté râleurs des français contre leur équipe, la première râleuse est officielle : Rama Yade, secrétaire d'Etat aux sports, juge que les Bleus sont dans un hôtel trop coûteux. Elle a parlé de manque de "décence".
Au point où on en est de la décence dans cette équipe, ça de plus ou ça de moins...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2010)

L'histoire de l'hôtel n'est pas neuve. Ça fait un moment que la presse en a parlé. La Rama Yadé-baffes-qui-se-perdent ferait mieux de s'écraser. Elle a été mutée au sport parce qu'elle faisait trop chier son monde où elle était avant. Elle continue à la ramener alors qu'elle ne connaît absolument rien au football. Elle a seulement le souci de faire parler d'elle, en bonne ump-démago. Evoquons de la décence des ministres qui logent leur famille dans des appartements de fonction qu'ils n'occupent pas... 

Les hébergements de luxe pour l'équipe de France, ce n'est pas une introduction de Raymond-la-science, en 2002 déjà on avait installé la bande d'éclopés dans un palace casino. A l'Euro 2000, il n'étaient pas mal installés non plus dans un relais château belge. Ils n'ont pas voulu déménager après le premier tour.

C'est encore en 1998 qu'ils étaient les moins lotis : Claire-fontaine obligatoire pour tout le monde.

Le problème est le manque de fond de jeu. Que cette équipe joue plaisamment et on en aura rien à battre des factures d'hôtel de la Fédé.


----------



## fedo (7 Juin 2010)

> La Rama Yadé-baffes-qui-se-perdent ferait mieux de s'écraser. Elle a été  mutée au sport parce qu'elle faisait trop chier son monde où elle était  avant. Elle continue à la ramener alors qu'elle ne connaît absolument  rien au football. Elle a seulement le souci de faire parler d'elle, en  bonne ump-démago. Evoquons de la décence des ministres qui logent leur  famille dans des appartements de fonction qu'ils n'occupent pas...


encore une fois j'approuve totalement ces propos.
ne pas oublier que ce sont les mêmes qui font ces critiques qui refusent qu'on leur supprime leur logement de fonction et qu'on diminue leur salaire de ministre (chose faîte dans des pays voisins depuis les cures d'austérité).

l'hôtel est payé par les sponsors de la Fédération.

pauvres Nord Coréen au camping  mais ils vont pouvoir aller au Mc Do


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'histoire de l'hôtel n'est pas neuve. Ça fait un moment que la presse en a parlé. La Rama Yadé-baffes-qui-se-perdent ferait mieux de s'écraser. Elle a été mutée au sport parce qu'elle faisait trop chier son monde où elle était avant. Elle continue à la ramener alors qu'elle ne connaît absolument rien au football. Elle a seulement le souci de faire parler d'elle, en bonne ump-démago. Evoquons de la décence des ministres qui logent leur famille dans des appartements de fonction qu'ils n'occupent pas...



Elle aurait pu faire pire : parler de cette justice qui s'arrête au moment où la coupe du monde commence. Enfin tu as raison, quand on n'y connaît rien au foot on n'y connaît rien non plus en hôtel de luxe, c'est bien connu. Pour résumer, on a la main d'Henry, la troisième jambe de Ribery manque plus qu'à trouver un pied disponible pour taper dans les... ballons.


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juin 2010)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Il va y avoir un concours de nullité entre l'Italie, la France et l'Allemagne si elle joue comme hier.



zut , j'ai loupé un truc alors ???? 


Craquounette
il faut modifier ceci en toute  d'ugence


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2010)

Y'a pas que du mauvais dans cette équipe. Avec un peu de conviction, elle pourrait faire une coupe du monde passable sans pour autant atteindre le génie qu'on en lui demande pas.

Loris assure à défaut de rassurer vraiment.
Diaby a montré de très bonnes choses.
Ribéry court tout seul, mais il court.
Malouda fait son travail, Toulalan également.
Valbuena apporte de l'enthousiasme.

Les autres sont moyens mais corrects : Evra, Réveillère, Schillachi, Cissé, Gignac (le bénéfice du doute pour ces deux derniers).

Si on utilisait Anelka dans son vrai emploi : un cran derrière l'avant-centre ou à droite à la place de Govou. On ne déséquilibrait pas l'équipe contrairement à ce que prétend RD, il n'a jamais rechigné à faire le travail défensif et demeure bien plus percutant que le Lyonnais. On le doublerait par Valbuena (ou Govou selon la situation au score). Henry peut doubler Ribéry à gauche, ça lui donnera la profondeur qu'il ne trouvera jamais en pointe.

Reste des insuffisances criantes : Gourcuff semble encore trop tendre pour assumer l'animation de l'équipe, il faut qu'il se réveille ou qu'il dégage. La charnière centrale est une horreur : Adbidal ne sait pas se placer, Gallas joue sur une jambe ou au mieux une jambe-et-demi. A droite, les "titulaires" ont été inconsistants : Sagna ne sait que courir dans son couloir, Govou jouera mieux la prochaine fois... encore.

Maintenant, il faudra faire avec ce qu'on a. Il y avait mieux comme choix mais d'autres en ont décidé différemment... 

Non. Le vrai problème de l'équipe de France, reste l'encadrement : Domenech, Mankovsky, Boghossian, Martini. Crédibilité proche du zéro absolu. La DTN, c'est-à-dire la technocratie française appliquée à son football.

Si l'équipe de France continue dans la même organisation avec les mêmes hommes aux mêmes postes, il ne passeront pas le premier tour.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Juin 2010)

confier les responsabilités de diriger une équipe à un type qui sort avec une gamine et se laisse épiler les sourcils - très maladroitement, en plus ...

..faut pas s'étonner du résultat...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> confier les responsabilités de diriger une équipe à un type qui sort avec une gamine


 
Ben ça fait de lui l'entraîneur le plus proche de ses joueurs qui soit, non ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Juin 2010)

oui mais lui c'est sa légitime...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2010)

*Plus fort que Rama...*


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Plus fort que Rama...*



Déjà bu, lemmy...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Plus fort que Rama...*



Avec Lloris et ses ballons "flottants", ils font bien de limiter à 350 par but. 

Flottant... et les coup-francs de Platini aussi c'était le ballon ? 

Lloris a un grand défaut, toujours le même, sur la plupart des buts qu'il s'est pris en EdF ou avec Lyon : il anticipe trop, parfois avant que l'adversaire ait frappé la balle. Sur le coup-franc, il lui a manqué une seconde, celle qu'il a passé à vouloir se lancer à gauche.

Il est bien meilleur quand le cours du jeu ne lui laisse pas le temps de penser. Là, ses réflexes font souvent la différence. C'est le meilleur actuellement pour la France à ce post mais peut encore progresser et ça ne passe pas par l'alibi du ballon, un lieu commun récurent à chaque mondial.


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !



Moonwalker a dit:


> *Il est bien meilleur quand le cours du jeu ne lui laisse pas le temps de penser.*





A+

Didier

PS : ne rien voir de méchant ... c'est juste que sortie de son contexte j'adore ta phrase !


----------



## Grug (9 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est le meilleur actuellement pour la France à *ce post* mais peut encore progresser et ça ne passe pas par l'alibi du ballon, un lieu commun récurent à chaque mondial.



L'abus des forums nuit gravement à l'orthographe


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> L'abus des forums nuit gravement à l'orthographe



 

Ouaip !

J'ai remarqué récemment que j'avais attrapé ce tic orthographique... :hein:

Il me faudra faire plus attention.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai remarqué récemment que j'avais attrapé ce tic orthographique... :hein:


Quel rapport avec le foot ?! 


> Il me faudra faire plus attention.


Là, tout de suite, je vois mieux&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai fait une partie de FIFA ce soir en rentrant.

(moi) Uruguay 6 - 2 France (la wii)

Demain un petit Paraguay Italie.


----------



## Fìx (10 Juin 2010)

.... si j'puis me permettre.... :rose:



da capo a dit:


> J'ai fait une partie de _*FIFA*_ ce soir en rentrant.
> 
> (moi) Uruguay 6 - 2 France (la *wii*)



*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! *









J'oubliais... (véridique là par contre...  )





da capo a dit:


> (moi) Uruguay 6 - 2 *France* (la wii)



*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!! *





















C'était, l'opinion de Fix78 sur, les consoles, les jeux, et l'équipe de france...  

Édité et sanctionné par Grug, qui n'a pas que ça à faire.!
à l'avenir éviter ce genre de trolleries==>(/me s'aperçoit qu'il maîtrise bcp mieux les bbcodes sur le forum   )


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2010)

Ouah l'autre y poste en HD&#8230;  





[edit]
T'as raison mon Grug, ça méritait bien un jaune  
[/edit]


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juin 2010)

Moi j'dis qu'il nous faudrait un FILOUCELLI pour remplacer Domenech&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a2VGU5NNEbo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a2VGU5NNEbo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juin 2010)

Pfff quel gâchis d'avoir une telle équipe avec sélectionneur comme celui là!


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pfff quel gâchis d'avoir une telle équipe avec sélectionneur comme celui là!



je suis pas sûr qu'elle soit si forte que ça.
d'abord, elle ne marque des buts que contre les Iles Féroé (et encore à Guingamp)
ou la Serbie (qui possède le pire gardien ou presque des équipes européennes).

et puis la défense a un certain problème... Abidal est surcôté, Evra, tout pareil.
Réveillère, Squillaci et Planus z'ont pas le niveau !!!!!!!! (Planus encore il sait défendre un peu).

Henry est tellement bon qu'il va jouer aux USA l'an prochain 
Govou n'a vraiment pas le niveau, d'ailleurs même Lyon n'en veut plus !!!!!!!!!

et pire catastrophe Gorcuff semble complétement cuit:casse:

archi surcôtée cette équipe, Domenech ou pas.
rappelons nous l'euro 2004  et le dernier en date 

de toute façon s'ils ont pris l'hôtel le plus près de l'aéroport c'est pour pouvoir partir le plus vite possible


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

Le sélectionneur est en phase avec l'équipe puisque c'est lui qui l'a composée.

Evra n'est pas mauvais, moyen ni plus ni moins, et c'est un capitaine autrement plus convaincant que pour-ma-pomme-Gallas.
Le reste de la défense est ce qu'on avait de mieux à se mettre sous la main. Je veux bien qu'on me parle de Mexès mais il n'a jamais rien montré que ses gaffes en EdF.

Dyabi est prometteur. Dommage qu'il ne soit pas titulaire. Valbuena c'est pas mal non plus. Au moins ils ont envie de faire quelque chose.
Anelka n'a jamais hésité à mouiller son maillon bleu, encore faudrait-il l'utiliser à un meilleur poste qu'attaquant de pointe, ce qu'il n'a jamais été.

Henry est là sous la pression des sponsors avec sa collection de stats pour prétexte. Mais les stats sont le passé d'un joueur et pas son avenir.

Govou c'est le nouveau Diomède. Vous vous rappelez de Bernard Diomède en 1998 ? Non ? Ben voilà ! Mais Jacquet comprenant son erreur avait vite assigné Diomède à cirer le banc.

Govou n'est pas à sa place. C'est à dire ni à droite, ni à gauche, ni devant ou derrière. En fait, même pas au chiottes. Il n'a simplement rien à foutre en Afr. du Sud. Mais il est titulaire indiscuté du côté droit... va comprendre, Raymond. 

Mais y'a encore des journalistes comme Duluc de l'Equipe qui prennent sa défense... parce qu'il est sympa et c'est un ami. Comme Menès avec Henry... objectivité...

On critique Domenech pour ses choix "affectifs" "extra-footballistiques" mais même chez ses détracteurs y'a des "spécialistes" qui jettent un voile pudique sur les lacunes de leurs "amis".

La France et sa FFF, celle de Escallettes et Thiriez, a l'équipe qu'elle mérite. Le fait est aussi qu'elle ne méritait pas d'aller en Afrique du Sud.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

Déjà posté peut-être, je risque pas de me taper le topic en entier :rateau:


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2010)

> Evra n'est pas mauvais, moyen ni plus ni moins, et c'est un capitaine  autrement plus convaincant que pour-ma-pomme-Gallas.
> Le reste de la défense est ce qu'on avait de mieux à se mettre sous la  main.



c'est bien ce que je dis, une équipe surcôtée avec une défense à l'espagnole ou à l'anglaise, bref ça prend un max de buts s'ils montent un peu !!!!!!

Dyabi je connais pas, Valbuena pas trop mais tant qu'à faire autant essayer autre chose que la médiocrité absolue actuelle.



> Henry est là sous la pression des sponsors avec sa collection de stats  pour prétexte. Mais les stats sont le passé d'un joueur et pas son  avenir.



Henri ne devait pas être là mais 2 facteurs ont joué:
_ les sponsors de l'équipe de France et ceux d'Henri
_Henri contrôle un clan de joueurs dans l'équipe = pas d'équipe sans lui.
enfin pas celle de la FFF et de sponsors qui veulent les joueurs "stars" évoluant en Espagne et en Angleterre (bref ceux qui perdent en Ligue des champions).

c'est un fait archi connu, mais ce type est sur le déclin depuis 4 ans. en plus il se la raconte à mort malgré les retours à la réalité de 2004, 2006 et 2008.

mais on a Gignac qui est l'avant centre costaud par excellence !!!!!!!

franchement, qu'on arrive pas à faire le jeu on joue comme les grecs en 2004 !!!!!!!

Tous derrière la Grèce, le Suisse et le Mexique !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

Non, moi je suis avec l'Argentine. 

Diaby = Viera moins les années et la méchanceté gratuite.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

nan rien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> nan rien...



tiens, ça me fait pareil... vivement le 12 juillet... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2010)

D'abord, le foot, c'est mal


----------



## MacSedik (11 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non, moi je suis avec l'Argentine.



tiens eux aussi ont un sacré numéro sur le Banc... 

non vivement que la Coupe soit remportée par les coréens du nord !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tiens eux aussi ont un sacré numéro sur le Banc...
> 
> non vivement que la Coupe soit remportée par les coréens du nord !



Pas que lui, Carlos Bilardo, le sélectionneur de 1986 et 1990 qui est aujourd'hui le manager général de l'équipe, n'est pas en reste de déclarations hautes en couleur :
http://www.sportweek.fr/sports/foot.../bilardo-motive-argentins-sa-facon-68084.html


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

Allez la France !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Obliger de poster, j'en peux plu d'attendre... Diaby titulaire ! La révolution commence.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

L'Uruguay défend à trois, on va passer !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Allez la France !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Obliger de poster, j'en peux plu d'attendre... Diaby titulaire ! La révolution commence.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------
> 
> L'Uruguay défend à trois, on va passer !



L'Uruguay défend à quatre (en fait à 3,5 M. Pereira fait la navette à gauche) et Godin et Lugaro ne sont pas des perdreaux de l'années.

Diaby titulaire, très bien, mais Malouda sur la touche... 

Govou toujours titulaire... 

Ce n'est pas possible, il a des dossiers sur le staff. :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2010)

Les supporters vont souffler dans leurs p*tains de trompettes pendant tout le mondial ? 

Mais c'est insupportable ! :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Les supporters vont souffler dans leurs p*tains de trompettes pendant tout le mondial ?
> 
> Mais c'est insupportable ! :afraid: :afraid:



Et attends ! Ils vont les rammener sur les terrains européens. :sick:

Pas mal tout ça.

Anelka continue à décrocher sur la droite pour trouver de la profondeur... il te faut un dessin Raymond ? 

Pour l'instant, l'Uruguay n'arrive pas à installer son jeu à cause d'un fort pressing. Diaby et Toulalan sont les deux hommes de la première période du côté français.


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

Faut arrêter avec Malouda, c'est un très bon joueur, et si il serai titulaire à la place de Ribéry je serai pas contre, mais les deux en même temps ils se marchent un peu dessus alors quoi faire ? Un choix et puis voilà, il peut rentrer en deuxième et prouver que ce poste est à lui.

On dirai que les arbitres surveille bien la France quand même (sans chauvinisme).

DIABY DIABY DIABY DIABY

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

Allez la France ça peut passer; on y croit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mado (11 Juin 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Les supporters vont souffler dans leurs p*tains de trompettes pendant tout le mondial ?
> 
> Mais c'est insupportable ! :afraid: :afraid:



Clair. Ça ne fait que renforcer le côté monotone d'un match.. enfin de celui là en particulier en tous cas.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Maintenant c'est des branleurs. :rateau:


----------



## black-hawk (11 Juin 2010)

J'ai cru que j'étais le seul à qui ça prenait la tête mais PUTAIN qu'est-ce que ça gave ces troumpettes à la con!! J'espère qu'il vont les interdire pour les prochains matchs...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2010)

Demain, 3 milliards d'humains souffriront d'acouphènes.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

Pas moi déja, car je deteste ça, et je regarde jamais.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Demain, 3 milliards d'humains souffriront d'acouphènes.


Je n'ai malheureusement pas besoin de ça pour faire partie des zeureux zélus , mais c'est sur que ça va pas arranger les choses  et me faire aimer le foute.


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

0-0 ouais !!!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

bon bah! ça va être un groupe à calculette

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

Pour se qualifier il faudra sortir l'Afrique du Sud ! Ambiance !


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2010)

ça joue bien mieux que je ne l'aurais pensé.
surtout en 2ème période après la sortie de Gorcuff qui est calciné.
Ribéry fait tout de travers.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Faut arrêter avec Malouda, c'est un très bon joueur, et si il serai titulaire à la place de Ribéry je serai pas contre, mais les deux en même temps ils se marchent un peu dessus alors quoi faire ? Un choix et puis voilà, il peut rentrer en deuxième et prouver que ce poste est à lui.
> 
> On dirai que les arbitres surveille bien la France quand même (sans chauvinisme).
> 
> ...



Govou et Henry => lamentables.

Diaby énorme !
Toulalan énorme !

Toujours rien de probant offensivement.

L'Uruguay a montré de belles choses jusqu'à l'expulsion de Lodeiro. Forlan énorme également mais trop de déchets techniques de la part de ses coéquipiers.


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

Sans faire de vieilles analyses on voit quand même qu'il faut utiliser les joueurs à leurs postes et ça tient à peu près, Gourcuff pour moi est un n° 10, dans ce schéma on sent bien qu'il cherche sa place, même s'il peut être décisif sur un coup de pied arrêté.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça jour bien mieux que je ne l'aurais pensé.
> surtout en 2ème période après la sortie de Gorcuff qui est calciné.
> Ribéry fait tout de travers.



Pas d'accord. Il a fait son travail. C'est surtout la défense de l'Uruguay a très bien travaillé. Ils ont été dominés dans le milieu axial (Diaby !!!!) mais ils tenaient fermement les côtés.

Govou a vendangé l'occasion du match servie par... Ribéry. Gourcuff moyen, mais il y a surtout un problème d'organisation devant.

Govou sur le banc, Gignac en pointe et Anelka à droite.


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

Avec Diaby on a enfin le deuxième milieu défensif qui nous manquait, avec un milieu si dense on peut se permettre de mettre une vraie pointe ; Ginac ou à la rigeur Henry qui à fait le boulot.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------

Govou à raté son okaz mais au moins lui il rentre dans la surface sur les centres.
Anelka à droite j'aimerais (tout le monde) y croire mais j'ai peur qu'il soit rentré dans une période "sans".


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juin 2010)

Ouaip, Diaby a assuré aujourd'hui. Certainement le meilleur joueur de l'équipe.
En jouant à 11 contre 10, on a quand même senti l'envie de pousser, et de marquer, il manquait le dernier geste, surtout: la première occasion de Govou sur une passe de Ribéry est impardonnable 
Gourcuff a, par contre, tout foiré aujourd'hui: il a trop gardé la balle, et il se l'est toujours fait chiper.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Avec Diaby on a enfin le deuxième milieu défensif qui nous manquait, avec un milieu si dense on peut se permettre de mettre une vraie pointe ; Ginac ou à la rigeur Henry qui à fait le boulot.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------
> 
> ...



Henry n'a rien foutu à par demander une main... cherchez l'erreur. 

Anelka n'est pas employé comme il faut. Il décroche à droite pour chercher les ballons qu'on ne lui donne pas quand il est au centre. Du coup si à la place de Govou on avait eu Gignac ou même Cissé cela aurait eu une autre gueule.


----------



## frankix (11 Juin 2010)

-----------EVRA-------------------------------------MALOUDA-----
-----------ABIDAL----------DIABY----------------------------------
LLORIS--------------------------------GOURCUFF---------HENRY
-----------GALLAS---TOULALAN-----------------------------------
-----------SAGNA------------------------------------ANELKA------

Voilà que je me surprend à faire comme tout le monde (croire que mon avis est intéressant)
J'ai rien contre Ribéry pour moi c'est Malouda ou lui selon la forme.
Anelka (comme tout le monde :à droite), mais Govou bon remplaçant ou Valbeuna.
Henry (l'expérience) remplacé par Gignac ou Cissé selon la forme.
Gourcuff n°10 ou rien (je suis fou, avec Diaby présent physiquement pourquoi ne pas essayer         Valbuena en n°10, nan là je me perd......)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

Gignac ou Cissé à droite je suis pas sûr que se soit mieux que Govou mais chacun son avis. En tout cas se qui est sûr c'est que tout le monde veut y voir Anelka et moi aussi.


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2010)

> Govou a vendangé l'occasion du match servie par... Ribéry. Gourcuff  moyen, mais il y a surtout un problème d'organisation devant.


Gorcuff on dirait qu'il est hors de forme, un temps de retard sur le ballon mais sinon il joue pas trop mal (à part sa lenteur).

je trouve Malouda meilleur que Ribéry sur le match.

Henry il a le syndrôme Djorkaeff !!!!!!! il veut sauver l'équipe de France mais n'y arrivera pas.
il n'aurait pas du tirer le dernier coup franc (bien que tro^p pas mal tiré dans l'absolu).

sinon le Mexique est assez redoutable dans l'animation du jeu mais très friable mentalement. puis leur gardien est une pure buze !!!!!!!!!!!
le contraire pour l'Afrique du Sud, à part sur les contres rapides et les corners ils sont nuls mais ont un mental de fer + la foule derrière.

demain:

South  Koreavs.Greece
-12  Jun 1:30pm
Argentinavs.Nigeria
-12 Jun 4:00pm
Englandvs.United States
-12 Jun 8:30pm

oui la Grèce !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pas besoin de tisane pour la sieste après ça 
mais aller les Grecs 

les 2 autres match ont de la gueule:style:


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2010)

ouaih, ça cause, ça cause

Mais, combien de tirs cadrés ?
Pour qu'il y ait danger pour l'adversaire, faut déjà que le ballon prenne la direction des filets.

Le schéma technique et les joueurs c'est pour la manière.
Pour le coup, ce soir, il n'y a ni résultat ni manière.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> -----------EVRA-------------------------------------MALOUDA-----
> -----------ABIDAL----------DIABY----------------------------------
> LLORIS--------------------------------GOURCUFF---------HENRY
> -----------GALLAS---TOULALAN-----------------------------------
> ...


Gignac, je le place au centre et je rabat Anelka à droite où il pourrait s'exprimer réellement. Gignac, le ballon de Ribéry, il le met au fond.

Gourcuff trop lent, certes, mais c'est aussi à cause de l'animation générale de l'attaque. S'il n'a pas de possibilité, il doit temporiser. Sa lenteur est plus un symptôme du problème que son origine.

Henry ce n'est pas de l'expérience mais de la suffisance. Il ne sert à rien qu'à foutre la merde (le coup-franc). Il ne pense qu'à lui, il ne sert pas l'équipe. Son impact sur le jeu a été nul. Il est là à cause de son carnet d'adresse et des pubs à la TV. Il a été un grand joueur mais aujourd'hui c'est un boulet que l'équipe se traîne. Raymond a sélectionné Cissé et Valbuena, il n'a qu'à les faire entrer au lieu de l'homme sandwich. A moins qu'il ne compte encore une fois sur son jeu de main. 

Regarde le match de Forlan en face, ça c'est un grand joueur. L'autre attaquant, Suarez, n'était heureusement pas dans le coup, toujours à contre-temps de son équipe.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Juin 2010)

groupe assez faible comme même avec : un Mexique qui vendange beaucoup, Afrique du Sud formaté à l'anglaise (Kick and Rush!) et un Uruguay fidèle à sa réputation, c'est-à-dire, beaucoup de fautes et de provocations... Que dire de la France, bah je crois que le schéma présenté ce matin par JPTK explique tout


----------



## Gronounours (12 Juin 2010)

Ca serait pas possible de sélectionner des joueurs qui ont envie de jouer et qui n'attendent pas qu'un type de l'équipe adverse prenne un rouge pour se réveiller ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

*Superbe match hier des bleus !!*






Bon ok j'ai une vieille 36 cm et j'avais 3 grammes dans chaque oeil, je voyais pas la balle et je me souvenais même plus de la fin, mais sinon c'était magnifique !! Ils ont toutes leurs chances moi j'dis !!


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi les bleus n'ont rien à craindre de leurs brêles d'adversaires.
:love:


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pourquoi les bleus n'ont rien à craindre de leurs brêles d'adversaires.
> :love:



Haha!  ... Ce serait l'auteur de cette carte que ça m'étonnerait pas!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pourquoi les bleus n'ont rien à craindre de leurs brêles d'adversaires.
> :love:



Monumental notre Gustave comme à son habitude ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pourquoi les bleus n'ont rien à craindre de leurs brêles d'adversaires.
> :love:



Mwouahahahahah!!!!  
Mais le plus drôle c'est les commentaires des abrutis de fouteux 1er degré :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahah!!!!
> Mais le plus drôle c'est les commentaires des abrutis de fouteux 1er degré :love: :love: :love:



C'est du racimse!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahah!!!!
> Mais le plus drôle c'est les commentaires des abrutis de fouteux 1er degré :love: :love: :love:



Nan mais j'en ai pas cru mes yeux !! 
Y en a qui ont même pas capté l'humour et le 10e degré du texte !! 

Déjà que les commentaires sur Libé sont généralement à vomir de bêtise mais alors là c'est du grand art !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Ouais, quand on voit des commentaires dans ce genre là :hein:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais, quand on voit des commentaires dans ce genre là :hein:



HI HI HI JE SUIS PARTOUT ! :love:


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2010)

La Grèce a un déficit de jeu abyssal 
c'est lent, lourdeau et approximatif.

les coréens sont très bons devant.


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Pour en revenir aux matchs d'hier, moi j'ai trouvé le Mexique et l'Afrique du Sud pas extra du tout comparé aux éloges consensuels des journalistes. France / Uruguay était un voir deux crans au dessus, même s'il y a pas eu de buts.

Sinon j'ai pas vu le match de la Corée mais si la France atteint les huitième ça va être costaud, peut-être  France/Corée ou France/Argentine !

Argentine / Nigeria ça commence, salut.


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2010)

Puree mais pourquoi les supporters africains aiment à jouer de la corne ? Je regrette tellement les chants stupides des supporters europeens !!  "qui ne saute pas n'est pas (à compléter)"
J'ai coupé le son de la tv tellement c'est insupportable ! Ca avait deja gaché la CAN cette annee mais là... C' est nouille parce que certaines chaînes de télé predisaient avoir trouvé un filtre pour supprimer ce bourdonnement.


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Puree mais pourquoi les supporters africains aiment à jouer de la corne ? Je regrette tellement les chants stupides des supporters europeens !!  "qui ne saute pas n'est pas (à compléter)"
> J'ai coupé le son de la tv tellement c'est insupportable ! Ca avait deja gaché la CAN cette annee mais là... C' est nouille parce que certaines chaînes de télé predisaient avoir trouvé un filtre pour supprimer ce bourdonnement.



apparemment ça pèse aussi sur les joueurs
parce que Argentine - Nigeria a été le match le plus ennuyeux depuis le début.:sleep:
après le but argentin, l'endormissement guettait, ça jouait à 2 à l'heure comme dans un match de charité...
certes sans le gardien nigérian c'était 3 - 0, mais quel ennui


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2010)

ouais, ça a été un match de molachus !


----------



## Madalvée (12 Juin 2010)

Ben moi, si ces bruits de trompette de mes deux ne cessent pas, je vais arrêter de suivre les matchs. ça bordonne dans mes oreilles même la nuit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> ça bordonne dans mes oreilles même la nuit !



¡Hombre!
¿Tienes el bordon?... :mouais:
¡Ai, pobrecito!


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Je me suis tapé Argentine / Nigeria sans le son ! En plus du confort auditif j'ai pas eu à supporter des commentaires débiles... 
Sinon match bof l'Argentine joue comme d'hab elle marque et puis après elle fait tourner, attention elle s'est fait surprendre comme ça plusieurs fois.
Très déçue pour le Nigeria quand on voit des joueurs aussi bons physiquement que techniquement, mais très mal organisés et qui en plus avait la trouille de l'adversaire, ça fait mal au coeur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

C'est cool ça... Pendant que vous matez les mongolos sudoripares courir après la baballe, vos meufs s'ennuient ferme...
Y'en a quand même qui vont finir par avoir les bois qui rayent le plafond...


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Vivement l'Angleterre qu'on voit un peu de profondeur, enfin j'espère, j'en peux plu de tous ces style de jeu qui tourne autour du pot (tout le monde n'est pas le Barca).

Vive la France !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Vivement l'Angleterre qu'on voit un peu de profondeur, enfin j'espère, j'en peux plu de tous ces style de jeu qui tourne autour du pot (tout le monde n'est pas le Barca).
> 
> Vive la France !







*!!!*


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> j'en peux plu de tous ces style de jeu qui tourne autour du pot
> 
> [...] =>
> 
> Vive la France !



C'est ironique j'espère?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> apparemment ça pèse aussi sur les joueurs
> parce que Argentine - Nigeria a été le match le plus ennuyeux depuis le début.:sleep:
> après le but argentin, l'endormissement guettait, ça jouait à 2 à l'heure comme dans un match de charité...
> certes sans le gardien nigérian c'était 3 - 0, mais quel ennui





twinworld a dit:


> ouais, ça a été un match de molachus !



Bah ! L'Argentine commence doucement mais sans faux pas. C'est l'essentiel pour le premier match. Encore beaucoup de déchets techniques mais ça s'est arrangé au fil du match, donc j'ai bon espoir pour la suite.

Le Nigéria : un grand gardien. L'homme du match chez les verts. Le reste c'est la marque de Lagerback : double rideau défensif, on ne fou rien et on attend que l'autre se plante. Beurk !

Laguerback et Eriksson... on devrait interdire aux Suédois d'entraîner des équipes. Heureusement, le score a forcé les Nigérians à se montrer plus offensif au deuxième demi-temps.

Sinon, on a eu une Argentine "bilardiste" qui calcule à défaut de s'enflammer. C'est con pour le spectacle mais c'est la seule manière de faire face à un tel système. L'équipe de Bielsa avait chèrement payé son souci de faire le spectacle en 2002. Maradona a ses 3 points et c'est là l'essentiel dans la première phase de la CM.


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Evidement, mais je maîtrise pas toute la science des smileys, et tu remarquera que je ne fait même pas l'effort de "citer" pour répondre.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Vivement l'Angleterre qu'on voit un peu de profondeur, enfin j'espère, j'en peux plu de tous ces style de jeu qui tourne autour du pot (tout le monde n'est pas le Barca).
> 
> Vive la France !



C'est sûr que la France ne tourne pas autour du pot : elle est dedans. Le pot-de-chambre évidemment.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

J'aime ce léger courant d'air qui traverse l'appartement, l'odeur du boeuf bourguignon qui cuit doucement dans la cuisine, l'odeur, le goût, et l'ivresse que me procure une fois de plus ce vin blanc moelleux, ce soleil lillois qui quand bien même transperce les fenêtres et ces longues jambes qui parcourent tout ce périmètre en me susurrant : "écartes nous je t'en prie...."

Du coup, le foot :sleep: :love:


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Bon OK ma blague sonnait mieux dans ma tête.


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'aime ce léger courant d'air qui traverse l'appartement, l'odeur du boeuf bourguignon qui cuit doucement dans la cuisine, l'odeur, le goût, et l'ivresse que me procure une fois de plus ce vin blanc moelleux, ce soleil lillois qui quand bien même transperce les fenêtres et ces longues jambes qui parcourent tout ce périmètre en me susurrant : "écartes nous je t'en prie...."
> 
> Du coup, le foot :sleep: :love:



100 % ok !


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

Je dit peut-être des bêtises, mais l'Argentine me fait penser plutôt à 2006 où à force de jouer un peu trop petit elle pourrai se faire surprendre, mais quoi qu'il arrive c'est 3 points de prit et mieux vaut monter en puissance.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juin 2010)

Oui oui, tu dis beaucoup de bétises, mais ça a l'air de te plaire.


JPTK, du blanc moelleux avant de niquer, et alors qu'un bourguignon se prépare...!
T'AS VRAIMENT DES GOUTS DE CHIOTTE.

Pis alors dis donc, t'as la nique rapide, les longues jambes sont déjà devant le clavier 6 minutes après.
On t'appellerai pas Lucky Luke ?


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ces longues jambes qui parcourent tout ce périmètre en me susurrant :  "écartes nous je t'en prie...."



et là c'est le drame, il s'aperçoit qu'il s'est berné par un immonde travelo brésilien qui opère avenue du peuple belge
un peu comme dans ce film porno d'un genre un peu spécial qu'il avait téléchargé la veille par mégarde.

du coup il descend passer à Monoprix chercher un pack de bière avant que ça ne ferme pour pouvoir tranquillement regarder le foot.

keep on dreaming boy


----------



## frankix (12 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui oui, tu dis beaucoup de bétises, mais ça a l'air de te plaire.



??? Je veux bien parler foot, échanger et me tromper sûrement, je croyais que ce fil était fait pour ça, mais, en fait ...?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> JPTK, du blanc moelleux avant de niquer, et alors qu'un bourguignon se prépare...!
> T'AS VRAIMENT DES GOUTS DE CHIOTTE.
> 
> Pis alors dis donc, t'as la nique rapide, les longues jambes sont déjà devant le clavier 6 minutes après.
> On t'appellerai pas Lucky Luke ?






fedo a dit:


> et là c'est le drame, il s'aperçoit qu'il s'est berné par un immonde travelo brésilien qui opère avenue du peuple belge
> un peu comme dans ce film porno d'un genre un peu spécial qu'il avait téléchargé la veille par mégarde.
> 
> du coup il descend passer à Monoprix chercher un pack de bière avant que ça ne ferme pour pouvoir tranquillement regarder le foot.
> ...




Je laisse madame répondre concernant vos viles attaques, le blanc moelleux à Lille tu le trouves à 3 &#8364;, pour n'importe quel Bourgogne, de merde, faut compter 8 &#8364; ou alors prendre un vin rouge du sud fortement alcoolisé (13,5, 14!!) que madame n'aime pas


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Je laisse madame répondre



_[NDLR : À ce moment là, JPTK se retourne, enfile sa péruque, et s'apprrête à répondre :]_


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> _[NDLR : À ce moment là, JPTK se retourne, enfile sa péruque, et s'apprrête à répondre :]_



Et je lubrifie mes lèvres (celles du bas) avec le produit approprié et branche ma webcam sur Ichat 
Webo ? Toi qui aime bien les moins de 25 ans avec des protubérances mammaires défiants la gravité... u're welcome !


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et je lubrifie mes lèvres (celles du bas) avec le produit approprié et branche ma webcam sur Ichat



't'es trompé de compte!!!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> 't'es trompé de compte!!!



Oups :rose:


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et je lubrifie mes lèvres (celles du bas) avec le produit approprié et branche ma webcam sur Ichat
> Webo ? Toi qui aime bien les moins de 25 ans avec des protubérances mammaires défiants la gravité... u're welcome !



JE N'AI PAS DES PROTUBERANCES MAMMAIRES DEFIANTS LA GRAVITE !!!!

Lucky Luke n'a pas encore dégainé, je me fais désirée...
Pas de bières, ni de monoprix, juste un bon ch... là où il faut et une bonne bouteille de blanc moelleux parce que oui, j'ai du mal avec le rouge du moins quand c'est du vin ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Voilà madame a parlé


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Voilà madame a parlé



on y croit

mais surtout les match finissant tôt, on peut sortir tranquillement après.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> on y croit
> 
> mais surtout les match finissant tôt, on peut sortir tranquillement après.




- as u want 

- sortir où pour chercher quoi ? :hein:


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ben moi, si ces bruits de trompette de mes deux ne cessent pas, je vais arrêter de suivre les matchs. ça bordonne dans mes oreilles même la nuit !


Angleterre-USA, y a moins de trompettes, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de supporters anglais qui ont fait le déplacement. Du coup, faut espérer qu'un maximum d'équipes européennes qui ton beaucoup de supporters sur place se qualifient pour la seconde phase.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Angleterre-USA, y a moins de trompettes, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de supporters anglais qui ont fait le déplacement. Du coup, faut espérer qu'un maximum d'équipes européennes qui ton beaucoup de supporters sur place se qualifient pour la seconde phase.



Mais comme l'organisation elle-même vend des trompettes... ça finira par faire tâche.

Je vois un aspect positif à ce truc : 90 mn à ce régime sonore et y'a pas un hooligan qui sera encore en état d'en découdre avec quiconque => aspirine+grododo

Sinon, pour ceux qui en doutait : Mandanda a bien la classe internationale... enfin, on a trouvé pire.


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> on y croit
> 
> mais surtout les match finissant tôt, on peut sortir tranquillement après.



Mais peut être d'autres envies...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Laguerback et Eriksson... on devrait *interdire aux Suédois d'entraîner* des équipes.



Fait attention Moon, je te surveille de près maintenant


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais comme l'organisation elle-même vend des trompettes... ça finira par faire tâche.


je sais pas, ça a pas tellement pris dans les stades en Europe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je sais pas, ça a pas tellement pris dans les stades en Europe.


Ça pourrait calmer certains supporter de certains club Français. Souffler dans un tube en plastoc au lieu de filer des beignes&#8230;
Par contre, ils pourraient aussi se frapper avec les tubes en plastoc&#8230; mais au moins, ça serait plus joli, il y aurait de la couleur


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2010)

*nous voilà bien...*


----------



## fedo (13 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, pour ceux qui en doutait : Mandanda a bien la classe internationale... enfin, on a trouvé pire.



le gardien serbe est une passoire encore pire que l'anglais Green.

quelle joie de voir les anglais à un cheveux de perdre contre les USA.

Algérie - Slovénie: :sleep: top boring


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Angleterre-USA, y a moins de trompettes, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de supporters anglais qui ont fait le déplacement. Du coup, faut espérer qu'un maximum d'équipes européennes qui ton beaucoup de supporters sur place se qualifient pour la seconde phase.



Quelle belle époque on vit: on gueule parce que des supporters font du bruit dans un stade avec leurs trompettes&#8230;  A quand des stades estampillés «silence» où celui qui n'éteint pas son mobile, ou parle un peu trop fort se fait sortir illico par 3 sécus?


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelle belle époque on vit: on gueule parce que des supporters font du bruit dans un stade avec leurs trompettes  A quand des stades estampillés «silence» où celui qui n'éteint pas son mobile, ou parle un peu trop fort se fait sortir illico par 3 sécus?



et encore, en suisse on aurai eu des tyroliens


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> et encore, en suisse on aurai eu des tyroliens



Tu confonds avec notre voisin de droite


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu confonds avec notre voisin de droite&#8230;



Mais c'est dérivé du yodel suisse  et puis oubli pas le cor des alpes


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelle belle époque on vit: on gueule parce que des supporters font du bruit dans un stade avec leurs trompettes  A quand des stades estampillés «silence» où celui qui n'éteint pas son mobile, ou parle un peu trop fort se fait sortir illico par 3 sécus?



Bah! Ça choque un peu au début mais déjà aujourd'hui je n'y fait plus trop attention.

J'ai une pensée émue et compatissante pour ceux qui doivent supporter les vuvuzelas *et* les commentaires de TF1...

Merci la RTBF, merci la Belgique.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Ça choque un peu au début mais déjà aujourd'hui je n'y fait plus trop attention.:



Ouais c'est vrai que c'est choquant 



macinside a dit:


> Mais c'est dérivé du yodel suisse  et puis oubli pas le cor des alpes



Oui oui Mackie. 

Bon, qui se décide à marquer dans ce match Serbie-Ghana, j'ai des pronostics à tenir et à assurer.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le gardien serbe est une passoire encore pire que l'anglais Green.
> 
> (...)


Pour l'instant le Serbe se comporte bien.

Le gardien algérien... 

A l'image du jeu de son équipe : n'importe quoi.

Quand on voit le baroufle qu'ils ont mis lors des qualifications, on a envie de dire : tout ça pour ça ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *nous voilà bien...*



Il fait sa grosse jalouse.


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ça pourrait calmer certains supporter de certains club Français. Souffler dans un tube en plastoc au lieu de filer des beignes
> Par contre, ils pourraient aussi se frapper avec les tubes en plastoc mais au moins, ça serait plus joli, il y aurait de la couleur




Nous à l'époque on aspirait de la fumée au travers de tubes plastiques Et je peux te dire qu'on prenait de sacrées beignes :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2010)

Désolé de vous déranger, mais il paraitrait que les Suisses :affraid: seraient qualifiés pour la coupe du monde 

Encore un effet de la crise ou bien ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

Dingue: on s'est même qualifié en perdant à domicile contre le Luxembourg*.  A part ça, l'Allemagne, je les vois bien aller très loin... Ouch.

* enfin c'est toujours plus honorable que de gagner avec la main...


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Désolé de vous déranger, mais il paraitrait que les Suisses :affraid: seraient qualifiés pour la coupe du monde


ouais, on est dans le groupe de l'Espagne avec le Chili. Ca va pas être facile du tout du tout d'arriver au deuxième tour. Y a 4 ans, l'équipe était arrivée en 8è de finale.


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dingue: on s'est même qualifié en perdant à domicile contre le Luxembourg*.  A part ça, l'Allemagne, je les vois bien aller très loin... Ouch.
> 
> * enfin c'est toujours plus honorable que de gagner avec la main...



tout dépend de qui fait la mains en faite


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2010)

ça c'est pas avec  la main, c'est haut la main

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Dingue: on s'est même qualifié en perdant à domicile contre le Luxembourg*



Eux aussi ? :affraid:


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

c'est marrant, sur Allemagne - Australie, les vuvuzelas m'emm**dent moins. Alors soit la FIFA interdit la vente des trompettes, soit elle oblige les équipes à présenter du beau jeu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> D et puis oubli pas le cor des alpes



mais si tu veux aller au stade en bus,ça va pas être pratique...


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2010)

je mets une petite pièce sur la présence de l'Allemagne en demi finale
beaucoup plus impressionnante que l'Argentine et sans Messi...

Pays-Bas - Danemark à 13h30, c'est vraiment des purs crétins à la FIFA !!!!
surtout pour mettre Italie - Paraguay à 20h30, les champions du match nul !!!!



> Pour l'instant le Serbe se comporte bien.
> 
> Le gardien algérien...
> 
> ...



effectivement le gardien algérien 

les Serbes sont très décevants, ils vont se faire éjecter dès le 1er tour AMHA.



> J'ai une pensée émue et compatissante pour ceux qui doivent supporter les vuvuzelas et les commentaires de TF1...



ceux de France 2/3 sont atroces également, perso je coupe le son et je mets de la musique à la place.

par ailleurs une petite réflexion générale sur la compétition: je trouve qu'il y a des match qui manquent vraiment d'intensité (OK ça fait des années que j'ai pas vu un match de foot en entier mais quand même) et y a des équipes dont on se demande vraiment ce qu'elles font là (et contrairement à ce qu'on avait pu craindre, la France se tient jusqu'à présent en dehors du palmarès du pire).


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je mets une petite pièce sur la présence de l'Allemagne en demi finale
> beaucoup plus impressionnante que l'Argentine et sans Messi...
> 
> Pays-Bas - Danemark à 13h30, c'est vraiment des purs crétins à la FIFA !!!!
> ...


La compétition dure un mois. Ceux qui pètent le feu au début sont rarement là à l'arrivée. 

Les premiers match ne sont jamais très époustouflants. Il s'agit d'engranger des points et l'important reste surtout de ne pas perdre.

Il faut regarder au-delà du match et parfois même au-delà du résultat. La France inquiète non à cause du match nul mais parce qu'elle n'a aucun fond de jeu, contrairement à certains pays qui n'ont pas spécialement brillé non plus. Son groupe est relativement facile, elle peut arriver en 8e sans forcer son talent, peut-être même sans jamais trouver ses marques, mais après ce sera une autre histoire... 

L'Argentine a joué petit bras mais a engrangé une première victoire sur l'adversaire n°1 de son groupe et c'est l'essentiel. Reste à confirmer contre la Corée du Sud. La céleste a l'intention d'aller loin et ménage ses effets.

Pas sûr que confronté au Ghana, très solide défensivement, l'Allemagne réussisse le même festival. Les Allemands ont fait une grosse préparation physique dans le Tyrol, ils sont en forme mais devront le rester car leur jeu est basé sur la vitesse d'exécution. Leur défense n'a pas encore vraiment subit l'épreuve du jeu.

L'Angleterre n'a rien à proposer. Elle ira en 8e, peut-être en quart, mais je ne les vois pas plus loin. Idem pour les Etats-Unis.

Le Ghana a les moyens d'aller loin, bien plus que le Nigeria ou même l'Afrique du Sud.

La Serbie, l'Algérie, l'Australie et la Grèce ne passeront pas le premier tour. J'ai aussi un sérieux doute sur la Slovénie.

L'avenir du Nigeria se jouera contre la Corée du Sud dans un match couperet. Dans le groupe de la France, rien n'est clair.


----------



## Gronounours (14 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La compétition dure un mois. Ceux qui pètent le feu au début sont rarement là à l'arrivée.
> 
> Les premiers match ne sont jamais très époustouflants. Il s'agit d'engranger des points et l'important reste surtout de ne pas perdre.



Moué Faut quand même s'y filer un peu.

Le football de ce point de vue est désespérant d'attitude
Qu'il y ait une appréhension, une pression en ouverture de compétition, je peux comprendre. Mais bon, pour être champion du monde, faut aussi un peu le vouloir, ça vient pas tout cuit parce qu'on s'appelle "pouet-pouet" et qu'on est dans un grand club.

Là dessus, la France est, me semble t'il, la plus mal placée, parce que non contente de ne pas avoir envie, elle n'a de collectif que l'obligation d'être 11 sur le terrain.

Il est dit de Diaby qu'il a fait un bon match. Personnellement, sans juger de la prestation de football, j'ai surtout eu l'impression que c'était un des rares qui a eu faim tout le match.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

*
C'est quand même vrai qu'ils ont la musique dans la peau!!!*

  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3CUnwPgopIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> j'ai surtout eu l'impression que c'était un des rares qui a eu faim tout le match.


 
Aaaaaaaah !

Je me demandais aussi comment faisait la Corée du nord pour avoir une équipe de foot.
Bah maintenant, je sais.

Merci Gronounours.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2010)

Ah là là toujours à l'affut ce Webo!


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2010)

bye bye le Cameroun


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> C'est quand même vrai qu'ils ont la musique dans la peau!!!*
> 
> :love:



oui, mais il semblerait que de nombreux fouteux aient furieusement envie de leur carrer la trompette dans le fondement... les gens sont méchants...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> oui, mais il semblerait que de nombreux fouteux aient furieusement envie de leur carrer la trompette dans le fondement... les gens sont méchants...


C'est vrai. Ils ont déjà pas des vies faciles, les pauv' gosses... 






Bon... En même temps que des supporters, qui sont déjà confits dans la beaufitude bruyante et criarde se plaignent du boucan :love: ... Hin hin hin


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2010)

Qui ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...


m'bouélé n'golo dans ta boite à caca!


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> m'bouélé n'golo dans ta boite à caca!



correction : m'bouélé n'golo dans ta boite à benco


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> bye bye le Cameroun



L'équipe que je ne regretterai pas. Je ne pense pas que les Pays-Bas et le Danemark vont laisser passer l'occasion de leur marcher dessus.

Le plus mauvais match de la compétition. Des japonais approximatifs, sauf Honda, mais des Camerounais qui n'ont pas réalisé que la Coupe du Monde a commencé. Ah ! Si. A la 70e minute, ils se sont réveillés...

E'to par ici, E'to par là, et bla-bla-bla. E'to... nan ! Rien. Les lions sont élimés, mités, dans la continuation de leur prestation déplorable à la CAN. Au jeu du pousse ballon, ils ont trouvé leurs maîtres. Sans génie mais avec un acharnement défensif, les japonais ont fait déjouer les rouleurs de mécanique.

Une fois encore, la baudruche Cameroun est dégonflée et on voit qui sont les vrais compétiteurs en Afrique. Le Ghana peut prétendre à un beau parcourt s'il maintient sa cohésion. Le Nigeria, qu'on annonce plus faible, fut bien plus convainquant et appliqué. Il aurait mangé ce petit Japon mais malheureusement, c'est la Corée du Sud qui lui est promise.

Il serait temps qu'on arrête d'encenser le Cameroun à chaque CM. En 1990, une équipe avait émerveillé le monde en Italie mais n'a jamais rien montré par la suite. Quelques individualités qui brillent en club parce que bien entourées et surtout bien gérées par des techniciens de grande classe, ce que ne sera jamais un Paul Le Guen.

La chance de la Côte d'Ivoire est peut-être la blessure de Drogba qui va obliger chacun à prendre ses responsabilités pour produire un jeu d'équipe. Si seulement Eriksson n'était pas l'entraineur de cette équipe...

Un mot sur Pays-Bas - Danemark : moyen. Les néerlandais ont fait le travail, sans flamme mais avec application. Trop de milieux offensifs ayant le même profil. Il manque un vrai buteur pour finir le boulot. Un Danemark trop timide, comme si l'entraîneur avait fait l'impasse sur ce match et déjà entériné la perte des précieux points. A suivre...


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2010)

> Le plus mauvais match de la compétition. Des japonais approximatifs,  sauf Honda, mais des Camerounais qui n'ont pas réalisé que la Coupe du  Monde a commencé. Ah ! Si. A la 70e minute, ils se sont réveillés...



Algérie - Slovénie pour moi le pire:sleep:

je pense que les danois vont ramer contre les Japs...

les meilleures équipes d'Afrique pour l'instant AMHA: Ghana et Nigeria qui ont joué contre du solide.

vivement demain pour des match plus remuants...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Algérie - Slovénie pour moi le pire:sleep:
> 
> je pense que les danois vont ramer contre les Japs...
> 
> ...



Ça tape déjà pas mal ce soir... 

Les Danois ont des munitions sur le banc. L'entraineur ne les a pas lancé contre les Pays-Bas et c'est ce qui me fait penser qu'ils ne visaient pas vraiment la victoire mais le nul. Les japonais sont mauvais, la plus faible équipe de la CM jusqu'à présent. Il n'y avait vraiment que Honda qui sortait du lot.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Juin 2010)

sinon allez la Corée du Nord ! 
les allemands hier c'était pas mal! des aussies complètement dépassés un vrai match de Football total. Cameroun - Japon très faible tout comme Hollande - Danemark. Pour le moment les grosses équipes ne sont pas au rdv (à part Zee Germans )


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

Une Italie qui a surpris. On l'attendait laborieuse, vieillie, mais elle s'est montré joueuse, offensive avec un souci réel de construction malgré l'absence du Pirlo. En face, le Paraguay a démontré s'il en été encore besoin qu'il dispose d'un groupe solide capable d'aller loin dans cette compétition. Le partage des points est logique sur l'ensemble du match.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Juin 2010)

Exact c'est pas pour rien qu'ils se sont qualifiés en seconde position en AmSud (le Paraguay), l'Italie cherche encore un jeu d'équipe comme tu as dit avec de jeunes joueurs comme Montolivo et De Rossi derrière, devant Iaquinta est bon pour la poubelle. l'Italie commence toujours ces CDM de façon laborieuse (nul face aux USA en 2006, nul face au Chili en 1998 et défaite face à l'Irlande en 94, 2002 je m'en rappel plus ). Bref on verra pour eux par la suite Chi va piano va...


----------



## fedo (15 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Danois ont des munitions sur le banc. L'entraineur ne les a pas lancé contre les Pays-Bas et c'est ce qui me fait penser qu'ils ne visaient pas vraiment la victoire mais le nul. Les japonais sont mauvais, la plus faible équipe de la CM jusqu'à présent. Il n'y avait vraiment que Honda qui sortait du lot.



perso j'ai cru voir pire que le Japon, le Cameroun :afraid:!!!!!!!
d'ailleurs ils ont perdu sur un but dans le cours du jeu et ont été incapable de créer quoi que ce soit malgré leurs "stars" (tiens ça me fait penser à une autre équipe...).
l'Afrique du Sud n'est pas bien vaillante non plus !!!
la Grèce a été également très faible.

maintenant les japs vont tout faire pour jouer le nul face au Danemark et aux Pays bas.
ce match a été une grosse déception.:sleep:
et franchement la qualité des matchs laissent à désirer avec très peu de buts dans le cours du jeu.:sleep:

espérons que Portugal - Côte d'Ivoire relève le niveau.

les équipes les plus faibles arrivent avec la Corée du Nord, le Honduras et la Nouvelle Zélande.

j'ai pas trouvé l'Italie formidable. comme d'hab ils ne marquent que sur coup de pied arrêté (ainsi que le Paraguay). j'ai cru comprendre que c'était une tactique habituelle de l'Italie d'être moyenne au 1er tour, mais également qu'ils n'avaient pas de vrai avant centre (tiens ça me rappelle également une autre équipe...).


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j'ai cru comprendre que c'était une tactique habituelle de l'Italie d'être moyenne au 1er tour, mais également qu'ils n'avaient pas de vrai avant centre (tiens ça me rappelle également une autre équipe...).



Essayer de mettre du rythme, serrer derrière, tenir le milieu et finalement manquer d'inspiration devant
France et Italie se ressemblent.

Ca ne peut que s'améliorer, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

Les Camerounais ont été très mauvais mais les japonais ne sont simplement pas au niveau. Les déchets techniques furent effrayants. Ils ont eu pour eux la discipline, l'engagement défensif et un Honda très affuté et d'autant plus dangereux qu'il été ignoré par ses adversaires. Il fallait le priver de ballons. Au lieu de ça, les Camerounais l'ont laissé jouer, ce qui fut leur plus grosse erreur.

Le Cameroun a la qualité mais ne sait pas l'employer. Les choix de Le Guen sont incompréhensibles. Je pense que c'est trop tard pour eux, ce match était celui à ne pas perdre. Il joueront avec la pression contre le Danemark.

Le Danemark ou les Pays-Bas ne laisseront jamais Honda libre de ses mouvements et ses petits camarades seront vite sur-classés techniquement puis physiquement.

La Côte d'Ivoire version ennui-Eriksson... défensivement, ça va être très solide. Ronaldo va avoir beaucoup de mal à se mettre en valeur et le Portugal pourrait tomber dans un piège s'il domine sans concrétiser.

L'Italie a surtout un problème avec la blessure de Pirlo, son maître à jouer. Maintenant s'ajoute celle de Buffon... Une équipe dans l'ensemble un cran en dessous de 2006 mais qui a montré de belles choses. Lippi a donné leur chance à des jeunes qui ont faim, tout en les chaperonnant par des vieux briscards comme Gattuso, Zambrotta ou Cannavaro. Les attaquants sont moins célèbres que les Totti, Inzaghi ou Toni de jadis mais il ne seront pas moins efficaces. Gllardino a mis autant de buts que Toni en sélection. Roberto Baggio non plus n'était pas un "vrai" avant-centre. Je ne vois pourtant pas l'Italie capable de conserver son titre.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pourquoi les bleus n'ont rien à craindre de leurs brêles d'adversaires.
> :love:





JPTK a dit:


> Monumental notre Gustave comme à son habitude ! :love:





jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahah!!!!
> Mais le plus drôle c'est les commentaires des abrutis de fouteux 1er degré :love: :love: :love:





JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais j'en ai pas cru mes yeux !!
> Y en a qui ont même pas capté l'humour et le 10e degré du texte !!
> 
> Déjà que les commentaires sur Libé sont généralement à vomir de bêtise mais alors là c'est du grand art !! :rateau:





gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais, quand on voit des commentaires dans ce genre là&#8230; :hein:



Putain, les abrutis ont gagné. Sortez-moi de là!


----------



## MacSedik (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Putain, les abrutis ont gagné. Sortez-moi de là!



Bah moi l'article je l'ai trouvé excellent, mais bon ça allait loin dans les commentaires... (racistes par exemple). 

Côte d'ivoire- Portugal : la pression populaire sera sur les épaules des Ivoiriens, le Portugal après avoir battu le Cameroun en amical sait déjà comment s'y prendre face aux équipes africaines, mais la perte du feu folet Nani peut les affaiblir en attaque (malgré la présence de Ronaldo 2 et Simao).


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Bah moi l'article je l'ai trouvé excellent, mais bon ça allait loin dans les commentaires... (racistes par exemple)



Libé ne s'excuse pas pour les commentaires, mais pour l'article que ses conos de lecteurs n'ont pas capté.


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Putain, les abrutis ont gagné. Sortez-moi de là!



J'ai pas vu cet article, mais j'suis franchement pas étonné que ce soit celui là qui pose problème.......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Libé ne s'excuse pas pour les commentaires, mais pour l'article que ses conos de lecteurs n'ont pas capté.


 
Faut pas essayer le second degré avec les fans de foot.
Avec les fans de quoi que ce soit, d'ailleurs.
Comprennent pas.

La fan-attitude rend con.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'ai pas vu cet article, mais j'suis franchement pas étonné que ce soit celui là qui pose problème.......



T'as raison J'ai retrouvé un bout du truc en question. Le site sofoot ne répond pas par contre.


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as raison&#8230; J'ai retrouvé un bout du truc en question. Le site sofoot ne répond pas par contre.



Ah ouais??! Ah bah si en plus c'est ça le pire de l'article.......... No comment! 

EDIT : 

Attend, mais tout est là en fait (y'avait le lien en bas de l'extrait que tu as retrouvé)


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

Ah ouais donc les lecteurs de Libé sont vraiment des conos.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

Je suis footballeur depuis toujours, premier supporter des bleus malgré tout, et j'ai A D O R É cet article!!

C'est génialement décalé, plein d'humour et vraiment très drôle !!!!

Pour revenir à la coupe du monde, j'ai le sentiment que l'on va vivre une coupe du monde un peu "copier-coller" de 2006...

En effet, l'Allemagne me fait penser à l'Espagne de 2006, pleine de facilités (trop peut-être), avec une équipe jeune, etc. Attention au piège en 1/8...

Les Pays-Bas, décevants en phase finale, comme d'hab...

L'italie et la France laborieuses mais vont décoller (j'espère, surtout pour le 2ème :rateau: )

Le Ghana costaud, le Cameroun aux choux, la Côte d'Ivoire malchanceuse de tomber dans ce groupe, le Brésil à l'aise...

Et puis l'Angleterre et ses gardiens... 

Bref pour moi, il n'y aura rien de nouveau et pour le moment cette coupe du Monde n'est pas formidable, autant sur les matchs en général que sur l'ambiance en triVUUUUUZZZUZUUUUUUVUUUUUUZUUUUUUUUZUUUUUUUZVVVVVUUUUUUUZZZZUUUUU...

Quoi ??? j'entends pas !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

Angleterre - USA en Lego 

[YOUTUBE]gXo2nm2ODF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Angleterre - USA en Lego



Cool! J'avais pas vu le match!  

N'empêche, moi, toute la coupe du monde comme ça, je prend! :love: ... Le résultat est le même et ça m'a épargné 90 min à chaque match! :sleep:


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Angleterre - USA en Lego



Génial !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> et franchement la qualité des matchs laissent à désirer avec très peu de buts dans le cours du jeu.:sleep:



Début de coupe du monde très chiant en effet ...
C'est toujours le souci des poules ... On calcule plus qu'on ne joue ...

Vivement les Huitièmes pour que le jeu reprenne le dessus ...

Sinon, lorsque je regarde certains matchs, je pense au bouquin "Carton Jaune"
de Nick HORNBY ... Où il nous régale de comptes rendus de matchs ennuyeux et
perdus d'avance !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est toujours le souci des poules ... On calcule plus qu'on ne joue ...


Surtout avec les poules de luxe.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout avec les poules de luxe.



Tout à fait  D'ailleurs pas mal de joueurs pourraient en témoigner !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout avec les poules de luxe.







> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.



T'es trop bon !


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2010)

fort possible que les Portugais ne passent pas le 1er tour...
j'ai pas été convaincu par ce que j'ai vu (ou cru voir), en revanche la Côte d'Ivoire semble avoir un gros potentiel.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> fort possible que les Portugais ne passent pas le 1er tout...
> j'ai pas été convaincu par ce que j'ai vu (ou cru voir), en revanche la Côte d'Ivoire semble avoir un gros potentiel.



Dans un groupe "de la mort" y'a toujours un gros qui passe à la trappe. C'est vrai que le Portugal n'a pas montré grand chose, mais la Côte d'Ivoire n'est pas forcément à l'abris non plus. On ne s'en sort pas dans un tel groupe en accumulant les matchs nuls, au contraire, on y creuse ainsi sa tombe.

Il faut impérativement ramasser les points sur la Corée du Nord et par le plus large écart possible. Le Brésil n'a réalisé que le minimum ce soir et pas de la plus belle façon. Il pourrait payer très cher ce but encaissé.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout avec les poules de luxe.



en voilà une


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> en voilà une



Pour la remarque et non pour le lien : no comment...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> en voilà une



Dis-donc toi qui prend souvent le train, tu sais s'il existe un train de nuit pour Johannesburg? C'est pour un voyage d'entreprise, une mise au vert avec des collègues.

Merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Tout à fait  D'ailleurs pas mal de joueurs pourraient en témoigner !



D'ailleurs, connaîtra-t-on jamais le montant du chèque qui permet de se draper dans sa dignité et de soutenir son mari après son "possible" (ne faisons pas justice nous-même, la coupe du monde n'est pas terminée) "adultère avec une mineure prostituée" ?


----------



## MacSedik (16 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut impérativement ramasser les points sur la Corée du Nord et par le plus large écart possible. Le Brésil n'a réalisé que le minimum ce soir et pas de la plus belle façon. Il pourrait payer très cher ce but encaissé.



Justement on sous-estime trop ces petites équipes comme la Corée du nord ou la nouvelle Zélande, au vu du match d'hier contre le Brésil, ces coréens vont créer la surprise a mon avis.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2010)

Ouais.  Mais, si d'aventure, la Corée du Nord est championne du monde, il se passe quoi?  Enfin, je veux dire du côté de Pyongyang? Ça va être la fête j'imagine. Une marée humaine.


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dis-donc toi qui prend souvent le train, tu sais s'il existe un train de nuit pour Johannesburg? C'est pour un voyage d'entreprise, une mise au vert avec des collègues.
> 
> Merci.



a Saint Etienne ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais.  Mais, si d'aventure, la Corée du Nord est championne du monde, il se passe quoi?  Enfin, je veux dire du côté de Pyongyang? Ça va être la fête j'imagine. Une marée humaine.


On aura enfin une bonne raison d'aller vitrifier ce pays


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Justement on sous-estime trop ces petites équipes comme la Corée du nord ou la nouvelle Zélande, au vu du match d'hier contre le Brésil, ces coréens vont créer la surprise a mon avis.



certainement pas celles-là.

La Corée du Nord doit affronter la Côte d'Ivoire et le Portugal 

la NZ doit se taper l'Italie et le Paraguay 

en revanche dans le groupe de la France...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une marée humaine.



Je verrais plutôt un bain de sang  

Sinon le Portugal n'a effectivement pas été convaincant.
De même, la Côte d'Ivoire, bien que laissant une meilleure impression, n'a
pas été très dangereuse devant le but.

Le match nul convenait parfaitement aux deux équipes.
Pour preuve le dernier corner pour les Ivoiriens : ils ne le jouent même pas !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Justement on sous-estime trop ces petites équipes comme la Corée du nord ou la nouvelle Zélande, au vu du match d'hier contre le Brésil, ces coréens vont créer la surprise a mon avis.



Soyons réalistes. La Corée du Nord était carbonisée après la 70e minute, le Brésil a joué avec le frein à main. On ne l'a vu à un niveau digne qu'à deux occasions, deux actions qui ont amenées chacune un but.

Aucune petite équipe n'a vraiment créé la surprise par une qualité de jeu inattendue, par contre beaucoup de têtes de série n'ont délivré qu'une prestation fort moyenne quand ce n'est pas médiocre.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

Bon ben moi je suis pour la Corée du Sud






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2010)

Dans ce cas, je suis pour le Morbihan


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aucune petite équipe n'a vraiment créé la surprise par une qualité de jeu inattendue, par contre beaucoup de têtes de série n'ont délivré qu'une prestation fort moyenne quand ce n'est pas médiocre.


ah ok, j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru qu'on allait pas gagner.


----------



## Gronounours (16 Juin 2010)

Je préfère les hollandaises


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

Bah si c'est comme ça je suis aussi pour l'Italie!


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je suis pour le Morbihan



C'est moi ou il a un gros paquet ?? 


Mouai :mouais:

Le genre à avoir la même taille au repos qu'au garde à vous juste en plus dur, m'impressionne pas 



Je suis JpMiss et relance de 10 !


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je suis pour le Morbihan



moi aussi :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

Que dire de plus... :love:


[YOUTUBE]edtGo55dC7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2010)

Ottmar Hitzfeld !!!!​


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Vuuuuuuuuuuvuuuuzééééééélaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (16 Juin 2010)

*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA
MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHA



*


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2010)

apparemment la Coupe du monde a conquis en masse les nouveaux spectateurs

mon soutien à la Suisse s'est révélé payant .
L'Espagne va bien ramer parce le Chili se débrouille très bien et aurait pu gagner 3-0 facile contre le très faible Honduras.

bye bye à la très faible Afrique du Sud

et pour la 1ère fois tous les match de la journée ont fait preuve d'un bon rythme.

vivement demain qu'on rigole


----------



## Kleinepopo (17 Juin 2010)

T'es en train de dire que ça deviendrait intéressant ??? Ah la vache !


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2010)

c'était un message du club des posteurs compulsifs (et des doubles pseudos) qui visiblement s'ennuie beaucoup avant l'arrivée des match


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Le football est un sport qui se pratique avec un ballon, je crois.


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ALLO LA FIFA ?
> PASSEZ-MOI DOMENECH !
> BON COCO, TU LES FAIS VENIR QUAND LES JOUEURS CORSES !
> COMMENT ÇA Y'EN A PAS ? :mouais:
> ...





Craquounette a dit:


> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> MAIS SACRÉ PUTAIN DE NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MES COUILLES!!!! NAPALMEZ CE FIL DE MEEEEERDE!!!!!





iMacounet a dit:


> OK !!





PonkHead a dit:


> FOOT CA RIME AVEC PROUT
> AVEC MAZOUT
> AVEC MAMOUTH
> 
> BREF QUE DES TRUCS QUI SCHLINGUENT !!!





PonkHead a dit:


> Prout de footeux,
> a pique les yeux !





Gronounours a dit:


> FARPAITEMENT !!
> 
> LE FOOT NOUS LES BROUTE !





gKatarn a dit:


> RINAFOUT' DU FOOT





Gronounours a dit:


> LE FOOT PUE LE MAZOUT !





PonkHead a dit:


> POURQUOI EST-CE QUE LA TENUE SHORT  GROTESQUE AVEC GROSSES CHAUSSETTES QUI REMONTENT SERAIT RIDICULE SUR LES TOURISTES ALLEMANDS ET CLASSE SUR LES FOOTEUX ??
> C'EST PAREIL !
> HALTE AU MAUVAIS GOÛT DES BAS DU FRONT EN SHORT !!!



Alors ? Elle va comment notre petite chorale ?
Pas trop d'aigreurs d'estomac ?


Et dire qu'il y en pour se plaindre des vuzuelas...


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ballon ou vuvuzela.. je m'interroge finalement.


----------



## Craquounette (17 Juin 2010)

Que vois-je ?! Les messages des minorités sont effacés! WebO et moi-même avions posté suite à la victoire de notre très chère et bien aimée Confédération Helvétique face à l'Espagne et voilà que nos post ont purement et simplement passé aux oubliettes. Ceci est proprement scandaleux! C'est une atteinte aux minorités (d'ailleurs les post corses n'ont pas une durée de vie très longue non plus). Les Droits de l'Homme sont baffoués! 

Je concède volontiers qu'il n'est pas facile pour une grande nation footballistique qu'est la France de voir 11 petits helvètes se défaire des rivaux Espagnols alors que la France n'a décroché qu'un match nul. _Peut-être l'aviez-vous oublié mais , jadis, un temps pas si lointain que ça finalement, les Helvètes étaient de fervents mercenaires et se battaient avec toutes leurs tripes, avec toute leur fougue pour des pays étrangers, vous devriez peut-être essayer de recruter votre 11 de base dans nos cantons primitifs! Une nouvelle race naîtra : les mercenaires-footballeurs!_ La réaction me paraît un peu exagérée quand même...

Alleeeeez soyez Zen, je vais essayer d'atteindre Benaglio et lui dire de laisser passer qques tirs lors du prochain match histoire que la Suisse perde! La frustration ne vous gagnera point comme cela


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2010)

*

* ça t'étonne Craqu'?


----------



## Craquounette (17 Juin 2010)

Disons qu'une vague d'utopie m'avait traversé l'esprit 

Mais soit... il en est ainsi, la messe est dite!

Note qu'avec mes origines radicalo-valaisannes, l'oppression des minorités je connais


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai pas le programme sous les yeux, qui joue ce soir?


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2010)

:rose:
Toutes mes excuses aux minorités helvètes, n'étant pas plus adepte du foot que certains piliers du bar, mais veillant à ce que ce fil parle de son sujet, je n'avais pas noté que les suisses jouaient réellement cette coupe du monde* , ni qu'ils avaient gagné un match contre un des favoris*.

Messages de joie et de victoire rétablis avec les excuses de la modération.  


* enfin, si mais j'avais oublié 
*ce  qui n'est vraiment pas charitable de leur part, les espagnols ayant plus besoin de gagner la coupe immonde que les suisses).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai pas le programme sous les yeux, qui joue ce soir?


Naan on est pas déjà éliminé ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah si c'est comme ça je suis aussi pour l'Italie!


Finalement l'Argentine fait forte impression.







 :love:


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Alors ? Elle va comment notre petite chorale ?
> Pas trop d'aigreurs d'estomac ?
> 
> 
> Et dire qu'il y en pour se plaindre des vuzuelas...



*CA VA MERCI !!!* 

Vuuuuuuuuvuuuuuuuzeeeeeelaaaaaaa


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2010)

L'Argentine monte en puissance. 

Démichélis... ce type est un très bon joueur mais pas vraiment un défenseur central. Il a été jadis recruté comme mileu défensif à Munich et ce fut longtemps son emploi. "Faute de grive...", Van Gaal l'a descendu d'un cran. Je n'ai jamais été convaincu par ses performances à ce poste. Il me semble que Maradona avait d'autres choix... étrange. 

Le Nigeria est en train de se faire éliminer de la plus moche façon qui soit. Avant l'expulsion de Kaita, ils avaient le match bien en main. Un geste d'humeur que ce joueur regrettera longtemps...

Je me remets à rêver l'équipe du Nigeria de 1994 et de la correction qu'elle aurait infligé aux Grecs cet après-midi. Comme le temps passe.

Rehhagel toujours roi en Grêce. On a retrouvé un peu de cette esprit qui les animait en 2004 : tenaces et combatifs.

Un mot sur le carton d'hier et l'expulsion du gardien Sud-Africain. Je ne conteste pas, mais j'ai une pensée émue pour Harald "Tony" Schumacher, célèbre karatéka teuton. Autre temps, autres moeurs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> *CA VA MERCI !!!*
> 
> Vuuuuuuuuvuuuuuuuzeeeeeelaaaaaaa



On a trouvé la solution : Diego Forlàn.

Après son but, un silence total dans le stade... impressionnant les vuvuzelas... quand ça s'arrête.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

127 dB max  x5000 voire plus.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2010)

Dites ça sentirait pas le billet de retour là&#8230; :mouais:

*YIPIEKAÏ&#8230;*

Hey le petit Nicolas 2012 c'est pas gagné non plus&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

Mouahahahahahahahahahaha, j'adore le Mexique


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2010)

yes, bientot on sera tranquille :love:


----------



## Madalvée (17 Juin 2010)

Là c'est cuit : penalty


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

Mouahahahaha, j'aime de plus en plus le Mexique  :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juin 2010)

Bon, on peut passer aux choses sérieuses maintenant que la France est disqualifiée... La réforme des retraites


----------



## Scalounet (17 Juin 2010)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!! 


ahhh purée que je suis content !!!!


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

Haha c'est des gros nuls la France !


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2010)

les Grecs risquent de se qualifier sur une fraude digne de Goldman Sachs mais y a pas hors jeu sur le 1er but mexicain mais au moins ils auront marqué 2 buts !!!!!!!!!

j'étais sur que le Mexique était la meilleure équipe du groupe.

ça tombe seul le Honduras n'ira pas en 8ème. toutes les autres équipes du continent américain vont passer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Je l'avais bien dit qu'il fallait des joueurs Corses !


----------



## Scalounet (17 Juin 2010)

je vais fêter ça moi.... 

j'vais peut-être même aller les accueillir a l'aéroport.... doit me rester quelques tomates bien faites et quelques oeufs pourris !


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

certains soirs je me prends à aimer le foot.






Mais pas plus de 5 minutes, faut pas exagérer quand même.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je vais fêter ça moi....
> 
> j'vais peut-être même aller les accueillir a l'aéroport.... doit me rester quelques tomates bien faites et quelques oeufs pourris !



Je viens.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dites ça sentirait pas le billet de retour là :mouais:
> 
> *YIPIEKAÏ*
> 
> Hey le petit Nicolas 2012 c'est pas gagné non plus




On croise les doigts


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2010)

MERCI RAYMOND !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Bon maintenant qu'on leur a donné le match, on peut récupérer Florence Cassez ?


----------



## guizmo47 (17 Juin 2010)

Moi, comme d'hab, j'attends l'analyse de Moonwalker !
Jusqu'à présent c'est grâce à lui que je suis la coupe !
Et j'en profite pour te remercier chaleureusement, cher Moonwalker, car je peux, grâce à toi, tenir une conversation avec mes collègues sans qu'ils décelent ma quasi-totale ignorance du sujet !...
Ne vois aucune malice dans mes propos, je le pense réellement.
J'attends donc ton analyse avec impatience et continuerai de te lire avec plaisir jusqu'à la finale !
Merci !
A+


----------



## elliotr (17 Juin 2010)

Arpès s'être qualifié sur une main d'Henry, j'espere que yen a qui croyaient quand même pas dépasser les poules éliminatoires, cette équipe c'est des veaux; ils valent rien


----------



## didgar (17 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Une petite pensée pour l'équipe d'Irlande ... qui avait - à n'en pas douter - sa place dans cette compétition ... en tout cas bien plus que cette équipe de France sans goût !

A+

Didier


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Domenech aurait pu avoir au moins le bon goût d'annoncer, je sais pas moi, que sa femme est enceinte.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2010)

C'est quoi cette équipe ? ils ne jouent pas ensemble, donc ils ne peuvent pas gagner, et le pire c'est qu'ils ne marquent jamais.... 

Tout ce qui reste à espérer c'est un miracle pour être qualifié... mais est ce seulement mérité ?

Il y a deux ans pour créer une vraie équipe avec un esprit, manifestement la sauce n'a pas prise entre les joueurs.


----------



## twinworld (17 Juin 2010)

:-((((


----------



## arturus (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Domenech aurait pu avoir au moins le bon goût d'annoncer, je sais pas moi, que sa femme est enceinte.



lol.


quand le journaliste lui a donné le micro je m'attendai à une réaction de ce genre mais bon, l'ambiance ne s'y pretait pas.


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Domenech aurait pu avoir au moins le bon goût d'annoncer, je sais pas moi, que sa femme est enceinte.



Il pourrai rendre l'argent aux actionnaires aussi


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juin 2010)

arturus a dit:


> quand le journaliste lui a donné le micro je m'attendai à une réaction de ce genre mais bon, l'ambiance ne s'y pretait pas.



Bon... l'annonce d'un divorce alors...


----------



## arturus (17 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Il y a deux ans pour créer une vraie équipe avec un esprit




c'est bien ça le probleme, on a une équipe avec un esprit...du coup ils partagent


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2010)

arturus a dit:


> lol.
> 
> 
> quand le journaliste lui a donné le micro je m'attendai à une réaction de ce genre mais bon, l'ambiance ne s'y pretait pas.


Ben au moins il aura gagné un micro.



euh, c'est bon on a perdu là, je peux soutenir la suisse ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2010)

:love:


----------



## HKlsillage (18 Juin 2010)

Elle a du déconcentrer notre gardien ,


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2010)

Lloris => très bien. Même trop par rapport à sa défense... Il ne méritait pas ça.

La défense française... autant elle avait semblé sur la bonne voie dans le match précédent, autant elle a sombré dès le début du match. Sagna ne sert décidément à rien. Le mec cour dans le couloir droit et balance le ballon à gauche, au petit bonheur la chance, quand par hasard il en rencontre un. Evra, idem, mais à gauche. Gallas et Abbidal... Gallas c'est le mec avec des pieds carrés à chaussures jaunes fluo, Abbidal c'est le mec avec les pieds carrés avec des chaussures oranges.

J'ai halluciné !

L'attaquant (Vella) passe Sagna comme si c'était un portique de métro, pousse son ballon devant Gallas qui recule (encore un peu et il heurtait Hugo Lloris). Il y a quelques semaines, la grande interrogation du football français était de savoir si Gallas serait remis de sa blessure pour jouer. 

Une escroquerie.

Abidal pas mieux. On pourra toujours dire hors-jeu sur le but, il n'empêche qu'il était pitoyable avec son bras levé pendant que Hernandez partait crucifier Lloris.

[Au passage, j'ai toujours détesté ce geste des défenseurs qui s'arrêtent en réclamant un hors-jeu, car je l'assimile à une tentative d'intoxication du corps arbitral. C'est comme les gars qui plongent dans les surfaces, de la tricherie.]

Sur le penalty, passons... l'arbitre a déjà sanctionné.

Ces quatre types jouent dans les plus grands clubs européens où ils réussissent de brillantes saisons. En équipe de France ils sont abominables. Cherchez l'erreur...

Diaby aura fait beaucoup, beaucoup trop pour lui. Ce n'était pas à un si jeune joueur en sélection de supporter seul le poids défensif du match. Il sombre dans la deuxième partie du second demi-temps.
Toulalan a été bon jusqu'à son sacrifice et le carton jaune. Après, il est obligé de mettre le frein pour ne pas s'en prendre un autre et disparaît du match. Suspendu pour l'Afrique du Sud, son Mondial s'arrête ici.

L'attaque... Raymond prend les mêmes et tout recommence. Anelka en pointe ça ne marche pas. On l'a dit, re-dit, re-re-dit. Et bien non, Anelka en pointe quand même. Govou toujours titulaire indiscuté.

Nicolas Anelka m'a déçu. J'ai souvent soutenu ce joueur ici même dans mes commentaires, mais trop c'est trop. Voilà la seule coupe du monde de sa carrière. Il n'en disputera pas d'autre. Il a qualifié cette équipe par ses buts et ses actions, notamment au match allé contre l'Irlande. Et là, rien.

Le poste ne lui convient pas ? Qu'il laisse la place à un autre (Malouda a préféré le banc plutôt que de déjouer milieu défensif et Diaby a rayonné. Merci Malouda). Mais le non match de Nicolas Anelka, ces 45 mn de foutage de gueule en phase finale de coupe du monde, c'est simplement indigne. Ce gars nous a fait la morale après France-Irlande...

Domenech nous en débarrasse à la mi-temps : merci Raymond. "Enfin !" souffleront certains. Le miracle est arrivé : le coatch en phase avec son public.

Govou : il sera bon au prochain match. C'est promis.
Valbuena : tout au-dessus. Il ne sera pas le sauveur. De toute façon, il n'y avait rien à sauver. T'as l'avenir pour toi petit.
Gignac : tout au-dessus. Plus en pointe que Anelka, ça ne fera pourtant pas de différence à la défense mexicaine. L'hôtel est super, il n'a pas tout perdu de son voyage en Afrique du Sud.
Ribéry : 2010 sera l'année à oublier. Coure au centre, coure à droite, dribble à gauche. Bien muselé par Marquez, il n'a au final servit à rien. Courage, plus que 6 mois à tenir... et bientôt la Bavière et l'October Fest.

Malouda : très bien en première mi-temps, il a de plus en plus été obligé d'assurer à la place d'un Evra inexistant dans le couloir. Du coup il disparaît comme Toulalan.

Henry (n'a pas joué) : bien fait ! Jeu de main, jeu de vilain et bien mal acquis ne profite jamais... surtout avec Domenech.
Gourcuff (n'a pas joué) : de toute façon il faisait trop froid pour qu'il montre ses pectoraux et poses pour la photo.
Cissé (n'a pas joué) : pourquoi est-il là d'ailleurs ? Il était pourtant en forme le meilleur buteur du championnat grecque. Il aurait peut-être du changer de nationalité, Rehhagel lui aurait sûrement trouvé un poste dans son équipe.

Reste le prochain match... contre le pays hôte. J'aurais vraiment honte si on le gagne, comme une indélicatesse de plus de l'ère Domenech.


Le Mexique a été notre bourreau comme je le craignais dès le tirage au sort. Je me suis toujours étonné de la façon dont la presse dite "sportive" prenait de haut cette vraie nation de football, au jeu traditionnellement brillant et technique, qui a toujours réussit à passer ce premier tour depuis que je la suis et n'a jamais été éliminée dans le ridicule. J'aime le beau football, contrairement à Raymond Domenech, je ne suis pas déçu ce soir.

Un nul avec l'Uruguay suffit maintenant à qualifier les Mexicains. Le seul enjeu de ce match sera de savoir qui rencontrera l'ogre Argentin. Caramba !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------




arturus a dit:


> c'est bien ça le probleme, on a une équipe avec un esprit...du coup ils partagent



Très beau. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est quoi cette équipe ? ils ne jouent pas ensemble, donc ils ne peuvent pas gagner, et le pire c'est qu'ils ne marquent jamais....
> 
> (...)



Le dernier but français dans une phase finale de compétition internationnale est un penalty transformé par Zinédine Zidane contre l'Italie en finale de la coupe du monde 2006.


----------



## guizmo47 (18 Juin 2010)

Et voilà !!!
Comme toujours  commentaire M A G I S T R A L !
Merci...


----------



## fpoil (18 Juin 2010)

Ben voilà le long calvaire commencé en qualifications touche à sa fin 

Si au moins on s'amusait... je ne sais pas... on marque 2 pions mais on s'en prend 3... même pas...pas de jeu que de l'ennui

et les miracles à l'italienne... ben c'est pour les italiens... qui vont encore se qualifier on ne sait pas comment mais en se battant

les vieux dehors ... et les clans dissous 

Même les coréens du nord ne sont pas aussi ridicules et contre la selecao s'il vous plaît...

Et les suisses... un grand bravo à eux

En annexant la wallonie, on pourra peut être faire quelque chose en 2014  au moins il era chaud et super occase de retourner à Rio superbe ville


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2010)

> Le Mexique a été notre bourreau comme je le craignais dès le tirage au  sort. Je me suis toujours étonné de la façon dont la presse dite  "sportive" prenait de haut cette vraie nation de football, au jeu  traditionnellement brillant et technique, qui a toujours réussit à  passer ce premier tour depuis que je la suis et n'a jamais été éliminée  dans le ridicule. J'aime le beau football, contrairement à Raymond  Domenech, je ne suis pas déçu ce soir.



oui les amis tous derrière le Mexique (et les mexicaines pour JP)

je soutiens toujours cette équipe au mondial qui joue pour gagner et marquer.

techniquement les mexicains sont au-dessus sauf le gardien qui est une pure buze.
c'est pour ça qu'ils vont tout faire pour gagner face à l'Uruguay (sinon c'est l'Argentine et ses tirs cadrés en 8ème).
mais sans Vela ce sera peut-être moins facile.



> En annexant la wallonie, on pourra peut être faire quelque chose en 2014   au moins il era  chaud et super occase de retourner à Rio superbe ville



faudra encore se qualifier
d'ici là M6 diffusera en exclusivité les match de l'équipe de France avec Thierry Roland


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> En annexant la wallonie ()



Jamais


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

Et voilà...
Y'en a qui ont dû se goinfrer de pizza, hier, à... Dublin...


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2010)

Moi qui ait acheter 120 téléviseurs ecran plat géant méga truc et tout, en me disant que le magazins Jupiter allaient me rembourser si "l' équipe de france gagne la coupe du monde"...
J' ai entendu les responsables des magazins Jupiter sortir le champagne, vers 11 heures ; hier soir.

Ps: A vendre, lot de 120 écrans plat tip-top.


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Domenech aurait pu avoir au moins le bon goût d'annoncer, je sais pas moi, que sa femme est enceinte.



Enceinte de Ribéry ? 








...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le dernier but français dans une phase finale de compétition internationnale est un penalty transformé par Zinédine Zidane contre l'Italie en finale de la coupe du monde 2006.



Non non, Henry a marqué en 2008 à l'Euro, contre les Pays-Bas.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non non, Henry a marqué en 2008 à l'Euro, contre les Pays-Bas.



Je l'avais oublié celui-là... maintenant, Henry qui marque... ça paraît de la légende... enfin, c'est loin, dans une galaxie lointaine, très lointaine.

Mon équipe couillue en forme de baroud d'honneur contre l'Afrique du Sud :

Lloris
Reveiillere-Squillaci-Planus-Clichy
Diaby-Gourcuff-Diarra-Malouda
Henry-Cissé

En 4-4-2, Gourcuff évoluant plutôt au centre. Je lui donne sa chance sans les "autres" puisqu'on leur a donné la leur sans lui.

Ribéry et Anelka à l'hôtel avec une PS3.

Mais bon, connaissant mon Raymond, on aura Govou quelque part...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2010)

[DM]/x4hn18[/DM]


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2010)

Je cherchais le mot : "L'Equipe" l'a trouvé ! 






J'ai bien aimé aussi le commentaire d'un journaliste sportif (dont j'ai oublié le nom) ce matin et qui résume parfaitement la situation : "_une équipe nullissime coachée par un entraineur paranoïaque_". :love:


D'un autre côté, attendre de rappeurs bling bling qu'ils soient bons dans l'effort, c'était un peu optimiste... 
Bon, maintenant les gars, on rembourse les frais exorbitants (soyons sympas : juste la différence avec le budget de l'équipe de rugby pour un déplacement quasi-identique), les vacances payées avec toutes les familles, les visites au zoo, et on cesse de vous gonfler !


----------



## fpoil (18 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais bon, connaissant mon Raymond, on aura Govou quelque part...



Dans les buts  au moins là il occupera "son couloir" et pas besoin d'être bon en attaque :

                   Govou
Reveilllere-Ribery-Anelka-Clichy
           Valbuena-Gourcuff-Malouda
  Henry-Cissé-Gignac

équipe expérimentale mais si on ne plante pas là...bon on risque d'en prendre aussi (Réveillère et Clichy c'est pour l'assise défensive)


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


>





Craquounette a dit:


> *MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...


Les vuvuzuelas (suisses) sont de sortie !... 
Craquou...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2010)

Ah ben je comprends pourquoi c'était calme hier soir...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PK5GpbDxDAI[/YOUTUBE]


 :rateau:


----------



## poilopathe (18 Juin 2010)

requiem pour ces bleus...
Adriana Karembeu est demandée à l'infirmerie, D'URGENCE !

allez je vais misez une piécette sur un site de pari en ligne vu la grosse côte de notre équipe.


----------



## Fìx (18 Juin 2010)

Ils sont trop forts au JDS! 


Z'avaient fait ça aussi dans le même style.... tout aussi bon!  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlm-Vvxknec&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlm-Vvxknec&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les vuvuzuelas (suisses) sont de sortie !...
> Craquou...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juin 2010)

La France c'est des gros nuls, j'aime ça.


----------



## Fìx (18 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La France c'est des gros nuls, j'aime ça.



C'est pas encore fini le trip auroriste? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Parfois je vais à Paris. Des fois non.


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2010)

> Lloris
> Reveiillere-Squillaci-Planus-Clichy
> Diaby-Gourcuff-Diarra-Malouda
> Henry-Cissé



c'est sur que Evra, Abidal et Gallas se sont faits éventrer par le taureau mexicain mais Réveillère/Squillaci ça ne rassure pas vraiment

entendu dans les discussions de comptoirs de iTélé: il paraît que Gourcuff est isolé dans le groupe (un peu l'intello qui joue à la PS3 et en plus il a plus de succès auprès des paparazzis).

sinon les USA se sont faits voler contre la Slovénie par l'arbitre à la ramasse.
Allemagne - Serbie j'ai pas pu tenir après le Serbe tellement ça donnait envie de dormir.:sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2010)

Au dernier entraînement de ce jour Malouda, Eura et Ribéry n'étaient pas présents&#8230;

Officiellement ils étaient en soins ou en balnéothérapie&#8230;

Je pense qu'il étaients aux butes comme d'habitude&#8230;

Le repos du mauvais guerriers en sorte&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (18 Juin 2010)

_ 

« On s'y retrouve tous! »_​


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2010)

J'adore l'acharnement que la plupart des commentateurs montrent à répéter des choses qui sont connues depuis 4 ans. Oui, on sait que Domenech n'a ni réussi à tirer les nouveaux vers le haut ni réussi à animer les anciens. La finale de 2006 était presque un accident : le coaching était à l'évidence fait par les "vieux".

Ceci dit, alors même que je ne suis vraiment pas supporter de l'équipe de France (ou peut-être à cause de celà), je n'ai pas le même verbe acide et la troisième journée reste très ouverte dans ce groupe.
Je suis persuadé que la France a une véritable chance d'accéder aux huitièmes de finale.
D'une part, les Mexicains veulent gagner et mener le jeu. Les Uruguayens avec leur rythme très particulier seront dangereux (ils ont quand même dominé des équipes autrement plus capées que le Mexique) et ne se laisseront pas faire. Un match très ouvert à mon sens.
D'autre part, une équipe française remaniée peut très bien infliger une déculottée sévère à la tendre équipe d'Afrique du Sud. 4 ou 5 buts d'écart ne me semblent pas impossibles à obtenir si seulement l'option attaque est vraiment retenue dans le 11 de départ.
Orgueuil ? Remise en cause collective ?
C'est pas mon boulot.

Sinon, je suis particulièrement heureux que l'Allemagne ait été battue. Comme l'Espagne. Il ne manque plus qu'une défaite de la Hollande. Mais si elle n'intervient pas en poule, elle arrivera très vite après.

Certains diront que cette Coupe du Monde manque de jeu, moi je trouve au contraire qu'elle réserve de belles surprises.

Ppour finir, l'équipe d'Italie n'a pas montré grand chose lors de son premier match mais ne devrait pas rencontrer de grosses difficultés pour la suite dans leur groupe.
Par contre, si les jeunes recrues ne trouvent pas leur place rapidement, les 1/4 de finale seront une utopie. Chiellini m'a fait peur et Cannavaro, même s'il reste assez impressionnant a prouvé qu'il est fatigué.

A suivre.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2010)

Je reste dubitatif sur le prochain Uruguay-Mexique.

Certes, le goût de la gagne et la possibilité d'éviter l'Argentine peut motiver, mais rencontrer la Corée du Sud ou le Nigeria en 8e ne garantit pas le passage en quart.
Les cartons et les blessures (il fait très froid) devront être évités autant que ce peut s'ils ne veulent pas hypothéquer la suite de leur parcours.

Je pense qu'on aura un honnête match amical, peut-être un vainqueur mais pas énormément de buts et une combativité très relative de part et d'autre.

L'Afrique du Sud doit gagner devant son public afin de ne pas rater son Mondial. Ce match est sans doute leur final dans ce tournois. Ils le savent, c'est une vraie équipe, faible mais motivée, et Carlos Alberto Pareira va les remonter à bloc.

La France n'a tout simplement pas de collectif. Maintenant, du point de vu moral (qui a peu à voir avec le sport, je le concède), l'équipe de France n'a rien à foutre en 8e de finale. Il faut arrêter ce massacre, cette honte, cette escroquerie.


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2010)

Au concert de klaxons pour l'Algérie, je suis pas de tout capter, si la France avait d'abord perdu, puis fait match nul on avait bon ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Au concert de klaxons pour l'Algérie, je suis pas de tout capter, si la France avait d'abord perdu, puis fait match nul on avait bon ?



L'étrangeté des matchs de poule et toute leur saveur.

L'Algérie, en obtenant le nul face à la tête de série de leur groupe, est toujours maître de son destin. Il lui faut battre les Etats-Unis pour se qualifier pour la suite de la compétition. Facile à dire, plus dur à faire, mais cela n'appartient qu'à eux de réaliser l'exploit.

Même si au calcul elle pointe toujours à la quatrième et dernière place du classement de son groupe, elle a toutes les chances de se qualifier car l'Angleterre n'a pas gagné ni les Etats-Unis.

De plus, la performance de l'équipe a été particulièrement bonne. Du beau jeu technique, de la discipline. L'attaque n'a pour l'instant pas eu de réussite mais après un tel match, l'équipe est forte mentalement.

A noter que la plupart des joueurs algériens sont des émigrés ou fils d'émigrés qui ont volontairement choisi de défendre ces couleurs, et non pas des mercenaires sur-cotés venu faire leur auto-promotion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------

L'Allemagne a vécu un après-midi de cauchemard, mais elle ne peut s'en prendre qu'à elle-même.

Trop de fautes dans le premier demi-temps. Klose n'a ainsi récolté que ce qu'il a semé.

Par la suite, Poldovsky a trop confondu vitesse et précipitation. De belles tentatives, certes, mais en une ou deux occasion, il eut été préférable de poursuivre le mouvement. Je pense notamment à un appel de Marlin dans l'espace qui me semblait préférable à cette balle au-dessus de la cage des Serbes. De même, il n'aurait jamais du tirer ce pénalty après avoir vendangé autant d'occasions. Syndrome Ribéry-Anelka ?

Schweinsteiger et Lahm ont été un cran en dessous de leur prestation contre l'Australie.

J'attendais de voir cette défense à l'épreuve du feu et j'ai vu... pas rassurant.

Loew peut quand même relever des points positifs. A 10 contre 11, l'Allemagne a continué à dominer la rencontre et a maintenu une qualité de passe et d'animation identique que lors du match contre l'Australie. Tout reste possible contre le Ghana.

Une saine alerte peut-être pour cette équipe formée de joueurs encore trop verts.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h21 ----------




fedo a dit:


> c'est sur que Evra, Abidal et Gallas se sont faits éventrer par le taureau mexicain mais Réveillère/Squillaci ça ne rassure pas vraiment
> 
> entendu dans les discussions de comptoirs de iTélé: il paraît que Gourcuff est isolé dans le groupe (un peu l'intello qui joue à la PS3 et en plus il a plus de succès auprès des paparazzis).
> 
> ...



C'est tout ce qu'on a sous la main et remettre "les quatre pathétiques" n'est plus possible, sauf ridicule.

Il semblerait que "les autres" ont prétendu que Gourcuff était le problème. Il faut dire qu'il n'a rien montré de probant depuis le match contre le Costa-Rica, au contraire, il a sombré de minutes en minutes. On a vu que sans lui, ça n'allait pas mieux, on peut donc, par souci d'équité, essayer Gourcuff sans "les autres".

Je me garderai de juger la décision de l'arbitre. En 1998, un arbitre a sifflé pénalty contre le Brésil en faveur de la Norvège sans raison apparente. La Tunisie fut éliminée et on cria au complot. Quelques jours plus tard, un documentaire de la TV suédoise qui suivait l'attaquant P. A. Flo a montré qu'il avait été ceinturé et déséquilibré dans la surface afin de l'empêcher de faire action de but. Personne n'avait remarqué cela à part l'arbitre et la caméra volante de ces journalistes suédois.

La deuxième mi-temps est passée très vite pour ma part.


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je reste dubitatif sur le prochain Uruguay-Mexique.
> 
> Certes, le goût de la gagne et la possibilité d'éviter l'Argentine peut motiver, mais rencontrer la Corée du Sud ou le Nigeria en 8e ne garantit pas le passage en quart.



oui mais la confrontation avec l'Argentine en 8ème équivaut à l'élimination de mon point de vue pour l'Uruguay et le Mexique (gardien buze inside) !!!



> L'Algérie, en obtenant le nul face à la tête de série de leur groupe,  est toujours maître de son destin. Il lui faut battre les Etats-Unis  pour se qualifier pour la suite de la compétition. Facile à dire, plus  dur à faire, mais cela n'appartient qu'à eux de réaliser l'exploit.
> 
> Même si au calcul elle pointe toujours à la quatrième et dernière place  du classement de son groupe, elle a toutes les chances de se qualifier  car l'Angleterre n'a pas gagné ni les Etats-Unis.
> 
> De plus, la performance de l'équipe a été particulièrement bonne. Du  beau jeu technique, de la discipline.



au bout de 10 minutes (et encore j'étais en train de manger) ça sentait le 0-0 à plein nez dans un match rempli d'ennui :sleep:, j'ai pas tenu (surtout comparé à Slovénie - USA)

jusqu'à présent j'ai eu bon pour la France, le Mexique, la Suisse, et peut-être la Grèce (malgré sa fraude minable), et bien je vois pas l'Allemagne championne du monde et l'Angleterre:sick: n'ira pas en quart si elle passe le 1er tour ce qui semble difficile pour elle.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> oui mais la confrontation avec l'Argentine en 8ème équivaut à l'élimination de mon point de vue pour l'Uruguay et le Mexique (gardien buze inside) !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le gardien du Mexique n'est pas mauvais du tout. Il n'a encaissé qu'un but, une frappe imparable. L'attaque française n'a pas été non plus généreuse en frappe cadrées... 

Le Mexique n'a peur de personne. Ils connaissent bien les Argentins qu'ils rencontrent régulièrement en Copa America ou en Copa Libertadores. Le championnat Mexicain est un championnat très relevé qui draine les meilleurs joueurs d'Amérique Latine.

L'Uruguay est l'ennemi intime de l'Argentine. C'est le France-Allemagne de l'Amérique du Sud. Ils ne refuseront pas une confrontation.

En fait, a partir de 8e, peu importe qui se présente. Les calculs de ce genre sont souvent vains. En 1998, la France a eu besoin des prolongations pour se débarrasser du Paraguay deuxième du groupe D. Le Nigeria, premier de ce même groupe, a été écrasé par le Danemark. La Croatie, deuxième du groupe H finit troisième de la Coupe du Monde.

Ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance qui on rencontre. Il faut pouvoir le faire dans les meilleures conditions de fraîcheur et d'effectif. Ils ne se disperseront pas dans un match sans véritable enjeu pour faire plaisir à la France.

Je ne vois pas ce que tu reproches à la Grèce. L'agression de Keita était d'une rare imbécilité et le carton justifié.

L'Allemagne a un très bon fond de jeu, elle a manqué de discipline contre la Serbie. L'Angleterre doit impérativement s'imposer contre la Slovénie et Fabio Capello n'est pas Domenech. Manque quand même un deuxième attaquant de classe pour seconder Rooney. Et puis, visiblement Lampar et Gerrard, ça ne marche pas ensembles. Ces groupes restent très ouverts. Tout est possible.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2010)

Ribéry aurait déclaré dans les douches:
"Ca rentrait mieux dans Zahia".


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2010)

En tout cas, les matchs ont reflété la bonne ambiance et l'esprit de groupe au sein 
de L'EQUIPE DE FRANCE


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2010)

Une bien belle bande de trous du cul, aucun regrets du coup ! J'espère qu'ils vont se faire humilier par l'Afrique du Sud !


----------



## smog (19 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La France n'a tout simplement pas de collectif. Maintenant, du point de vu moral (qui a peu à voir avec le sport, je le concède), l'équipe de France n'a rien à foutre en 8e de finale. Il faut arrêter ce massacre, cette honte, cette escroquerie.



Je suis d'accord. Reconnaissons que l'EdF n'est pas à la hauteur (n'oublions pas qu'elle revient de très loin déjà, cf. l'Irlande...), donc elle n'est pas méritante d'aller plus loin.
Maintenant, ce n'est pas la seule équipe... Alors si on laisse aux remplaçants la possibilité de s'exprimer sur le dernier match de poule, peut-être verrons nous de l'enthousiasme et du beau jeu. Et une nouvelle ère...


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juin 2010)

"vas te faire enculer fils de pute" : en plus ils sont poètes nos attaquants


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> "vas te faire enculer fils de pute" : en plus ils sont poètes nos attaquants&#8230;



Oui j'aurais préféré largement un "reprend la route mon ami et n'hésite pas à offrir ta rondelle aux premiers venus afin que tu puisses goûter aux joies de l'entrée des artistes, de la pièce de 10 sous, ou encore du hublot du capitaine" :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

Moi j'aurais plutôt vu: «Raymond, je te pisse à la raie avec un macaroni de 15 mètres de long, et sans toucher les bords». 

Mais ça n'aurait pas tenu sur deux lignes en une de _l'Equipe_.


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2010)

Le prochain matche de l' équipe de france, c' est dans "Yo mama"

Alnelka / domenech

Ensuite çà serat:

 domenech/ un journaliste


Après çà dépent des qualifications.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2010)

Anelka prend le premier avion en partance pour la France. Gourcuff va peut-être pouvoir jouer si Ribéry ne l'attaque pas dans les vestiaires...


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2010)

Ribéry est la plus mauvaise surprise du foot français de cette année. Il y a 4 ans, on le voyait talentueux, explosif, animateur, généreux dans ses passes. Aujourd'hui, il a l'image d'un calculateur, personnel, embrouillé. C'est dommage. Je me réjouissais de le voir rejoindre l'équipe pour une grande compétition.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Anelka prend le premier avion en partance pour la France. Gourcuff va peut-être pouvoir jouer si Ribéry ne l'attaque pas dans les vestiaires...



pourrait pas rentrer à pieds


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Ribéry est la plus mauvaise surprise du foot français de cette année. Il y a 4 ans, on le voyait talentueux, explosif, animateur, généreux dans ses passes. Aujourd'hui, il a l'image d'un calculateur, personnel, embrouillé. C'est dommage. Je me réjouissais de le voir rejoindre l'équipe pour une grande compétition.



C'est un ailier. Il joue comme un ailier... même au centre. 

A Munich, il est très bien entouré et servit avec Van Bommel et Schweinsteiger. Il lui est aussi impossible de se monter la tête avec un coatch comme van Gaal.

Anelka méritait mieux que cela. Ce n'est pas, ça n'a jamais été un attaquant de pointe. Maintenant, ses 45 mn contre le Mexique sont indignes et les propos rapportés inadmissibles. S'il ne voulait pas assumer ce rôle, il n'avait qu'à le refuser, et pas saboter le travail. En club, il n'aurait jamais fait ça. Je suis vraiment déçu par ce joueur dont j'espérais beaucoup. Domenech est le seul entraineur qui lui avait fait confiance. Jacquet, Lemaire et Santini avaient donc raison.

Gourcuff n'a rien montré de transcendant jusqu'à présent. Il est hors de forme depuis le printemps. Il ne faut pas non plus le prendre pour le messie (et surtout pas pour le Lionel Messi). Il mérite néanmoins une chance de s'exprimer sans boulets aux pieds.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juin 2010)

Info l'Equipe :

Anelka serait très bientôt exclu du groupe France...
Cette coupe du monde est un sketch... :sleep:

Article sur le site www.lequipe.fr


----------



## smog (19 Juin 2010)

Au moins ça devient du jeu intéressant !


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2010)

A propose de cette histoire d' Anelka et du changement de système de jeu demandé par Zizou via les cadres de l' équipe de France actuelle la veille du match contre le Mexique.

Il ne faut pas se tromper de coupables, les dirigeants du football français se sont tromper en nommant R.Domenech et ils ont rien fait.
Ce n' est pas à Anelka de tout prendre, il y a tenu des propos pas tenable envers le sélectionneur c' est surtout à cause de la colère, de son manque de réussite, de son passé etc...
Il doit etre virer de la C du M de F mais pas à vie.Arrêtons la les conneries, Zidane a jamais été inquiété pour ces gestes, T Henry idem, Cantona a jamais été viré à vie.
Ce que dis Anelka, je suis sur qu' il le pense pas par contre il y en a bcp qui pense pas mal d' insultes envers Domenech actuellement et meme des grands joueurs voir des anciens grands joueurs.
Sinon pour Zidane ce n' est pas lui de faire l' équipe du coup Domenech a carrément changé d' avis au final le foot Fr révelle peut être son vrai visage...
On a jamais eu que des enfants de c&#339;ur dans foot FR bien au contraire, ce sont pas aux joueurs de faire l' équipe mais au sélectionneur et si le sélectionneur n' est pas bon autant prendre les mesures nécessaires pour le changer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2010)

*on en est pas débarassés*


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juin 2010)

La Fédé aurait peut être été plus avisée de ne pas annoncer le limogeage de Domenech avant le tournoi. Quelle crédibilité peut-il avoir, auprès du public comme de ses joueurs quand on sait qu'on lui a déjà passé la corde au cou et trouvé un remplaçant ?


Pour ce qui est d'Anelka, il me semble normal qu'il soit exclu. Ce type multiplie depuis des années ce genre de coups d'éclat, sans d'ailleurs que ses performances sur le gazon ne viennent (si tant est que ce fut possible) compenser un minimum ses écarts.
Il est dommage qu'on laisse le champ libre à ce genre d'ego démesuré. Lui et Ribéry notamment se conduisent comme des gamins à qui l'on a tout donné trop vite et ceci se fait au détriments d'éléments peut-être moins brillants, mais au comportement plus sain, comme Gourcuff.

Pour le dernier match, j'aimerais autant que Domenech aligne une sélection de joueurs moyens mais capable de jouer ensemble, au lieu de voir Anelka et Ribéry tenter de tirer seuls leur épingle du jeu.


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le gardien du Mexique n'est pas mauvais du tout. Il n'a encaissé qu'un but, une frappe imparable. L'attaque française n'a pas été non plus généreuse en frappe cadrées...



je n'ai pas vraiment la même opinion sur le gardien mexicain. contre l'Afrique du Sud il n'a pas été bon (ils ont même bien failli perdre quand un Sud africain tire sur le poteau en fin de match).

AMHA c'est leur point faible.



> Je ne vois pas ce que tu reproches à la Grèce. L'agression de Keita  était d'une rare imbécilité et le carton justifié.


pas faux mais le grec simule la douleur pitoyablement puisque Keita effleure plus qu'il ne touche son adversaire (malgré tout ça mérite un rouge cf Zidane en 1998).
les Grecs savaient qu'à 11 contre 11 ils n'avaient aucune chance de gagner face au Nigeria. d'ailleurs le Nigeria a manqué une occaz incroyable d'égaliser à 10 contre 11.



> L'Allemagne a un très bon fond de jeu, elle a manqué de discipline  contre la Serbie.


je la trouve bien moins efficace quand elle a une vraie défense en face avec une équipe qui joue pour ne pas perdre.
en plus elle est loin d'être qualifiée pour le 2ème tour !



> L'Angleterre doit impérativement s'imposer contre la Slovénie et Fabio  Capello n'est pas Domenech. Manque quand même un deuxième attaquant de  classe pour seconder Rooney. Et puis, visiblement Lampar et Gerrard, ça  ne marche pas ensembles. Ces groupes restent très ouverts. Tout est  possible.


la Slovénie va certainement finir 1ère du groupe et je les vois bien battre les Anglais.
Il m'a semblé que les Anglais sont plus lents que les Américains et les Algériens et qu'ils ne gagnent pas les duels.

sinon Pays Bas - Japon j'ai pas pu tenir non plus:sleep:. le jeu des Hollandais est soporifique.


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juin 2010)

Je viens d'entendre la conf de presse des bleus sur France info, quand ils sont au font il creusent encore.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Juin 2010)

de Nicolas Anelka, il va y avoir l'affaire du Traître des vestiaires....

"le problème de l'équipe de France, ce n'est Nicolas Anelka... c'est le traitre qui est parmis nous"
Patrice Evra Capitaine de l'équipe


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> de Nicolas Anelka, il va y avoir l'affaire du Traître des vestiaires....
> 
> "le problème de l'équipe de France, ce n'est Nicolas Anelka... c'est le traitre qui est parmis nous"
> Patrice Evra Capitaine de l'équipe


Splendide 
Plus ça va, plus j'aime le foot. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2010)

Je continue à te trouver bien injuste avec le gardien Mexicain. Il n'y aura jamais 32 Barthez (1998) à une coupe du monde. Julio César s'est planté sur le but des Coréens.

Evra " la préoccupation de l'équipe de France est de trouver le traite qui a lâché l'information".

Incroyable !!!! 

Escalettes et Evra s'en prennent à la presse. Ben voyons... 

"Anelka est un bon garçon..."

Le vrai criminel contre l'Equipe de France, c'est le Président de la FFF, mais il s'en fout, il continuera, il le confirme.

Evra est un sous-capitaine. Ce n'était pas à Toulalan d'aller au charbon hier devant la presse. Aujourd'hui il pleure sur Anelka... mais nous on pleure sur notre équipe de France. Ces gens ne sont pas l'équipe de France de Football.

Et on passe sur le doigt d'honneur de Gallas en direct, on passe sur son refus de se présenter aux conférences de presse conformément à ses obligations signées de joueur de l'EdF, on passe sur le sourire aux lèvres d'Anelka après le match.

Evra : "Ça me dépasse, ce n'est plus du football". Ça fait un moment qu'on te le dit mec. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Je viens d'entendre la conf de presse des bleus sur France info, quand ils sont au font il creusent encore.



Z'ont raison, y'a de l'or et des diamants en Afrique du Sud.


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> "le problème de l'équipe de France, ce n'est Nicolas Anelka... c'est le traitre qui est parmis nous"
> Patrice Evra Capitaine de l'équipe



C' est tip-top, on se croirait a une émission trash de télé réalité.

J' espere que çà ne va pas s' arreter en si bon chemin.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> C' est tip-top, on se croirait a une émission trash de télé réalité.
> 
> J' espere que çà ne va pas s' arreter en si bon chemin.



ben sinon il y a "dilemme" a suivre


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juin 2010)

Un énorme "bonne chance" au futur sélectionneur qui oeuvrera derrière Domenech&#8230;

Au programme :
- Éducation
- Civisme
- Respect


Après on pourra commencer à parler football.
Quant à Evra voulant partir à la chasse aux sorcières&#8230; Finalement je sais pas qui de lui ou d'Anelka est le plus pitoyable dans l'histoire.

Si l'histoire ne doit peut être pas sortir dans les médias, elle doit au moins arriver aux oreilles de la Fédération, parce qu'un grand nettoyage doit être fait. Il n'y a plus de bases du tout en équipe de france, et la fessée n'est pas encore interdite, il va falloir commencer à s'en servir.


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juin 2010)

L'équipe de France n'arrive même plus à aller dans un magasin BUT.


----------



## fpoil (19 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Splendide
> Plus ça va, plus j'aime le foot. :love:



Ce matin, j'ai vu pour la première fois de ma vie... ma femme lire l'Equipe... fabuleux 

Merci l'EDF


----------



## smog (19 Juin 2010)

A ce rythme, c'est la FIFA qui va exclure l'EdF...

Ceci dit, il faudrait être sûr de la version réelle de ce qui s'est passé. Ce qui n'enlève rien à la gravité des propos s'ils ont été tenus. Et encore une fois si c'est le cas, quelle image du football cela va donner à nos jeunes ?
Mon fils (8 ans) a vu la une de l'Equipe... Il était outré (lui qui ne connaît du foot que les magnets que distribue une enseigne nationale !). Il ne comprend pas qu'un joueur de L'ÉQUIPE DE FRANCE, la vraie, l'authentique, celle qui le fait rêver (alors qu'il n'a pas vu un match !) puisse avoir de tels propos. Ca remet en question beaucoup de choses dans sa petite tête.
Certes, Anelka est un homme comme un autre, il a le droit d'être énervé, agacé etc. etc.
La différence avec "un autre", quand même, c'est qu'il a été sélectionné pour représenter un pays à une compétition internationale ultra médiatisée... Et là, on n'a PAS LE DROIT de se laisser emporter ainsi (encore que dans le vestiaire on n'est pas sensé le savoir...)

Je suis plutôt attristé. Tout fiche le camp ma bonne dame !

Allez, qu'une équipe inédite nous redonne le sourire mardi !

PS : Zidane en finale en 2006, la main de Henry contre l'Irlande, les aventures extra-conjugales de ses majestés, et enfin cette histoire... Ca commence à faire beaucoup tout ça !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Juin 2010)

j'avoue que je m'ennuie devant les matchs, mais lorsque c'est la coupe du monde, je regarde, j'ai été super déçu de la performance de l'équipe de France, lors des deux derniers matchs, plus par le manque d'esprit que par le résultat (j'ai joué au rugby et j'ai pris des cartouches phénoménales sur le pré, et celà même lorsque nous avions bien joué....), mais lorsque l'on a la chance incroyable de porter le maillot bleu, il faut le mouiller.... 

Là c'est de la science fiction, d'abord des propos orduriers reproduits dans l'Equipe, ensuite l'état de délabrement de ce groupe qui ne fait encore une fois preuve d'aucune cohésion, celà me dépasse totalement surtout à ce niveau.

J'ai eu deux potes qui ont eu l'honneur de jouer en équipe nationale junior, et même ces gamins à l'époque n'aurait jamais fait preuve d'un tel degré de puérilité.

A tout prendre, peut être que nous ne méritons que cette équipe, à l'ère du chacun pour soi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Juin 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai vu pour la première fois de ma vie... ma femme lire l'Equipe... fabuleux
> 
> Merci l'EDF



Pareillement, cet après-midi RDV chez le coiffeur (3 coiffeuses) : on a parlé de l'EdF pendant une heure... Elles connaissaient même le score d'Angleterre-Algérie :mouais:


----------



## inkclub (19 Juin 2010)

Ils pourraient prévenir tf1 que la saison 2 de la ferme célébrité avait commencé. :love:

Sinon, on fait comment pour voter ? 


@+


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2010)

Défaite du Cameroun dans un beau match aux multiples occasions.

Les Danois ont encore frappé et battu une équipe africaine. C'est comme une spécialité.

Lors du match contre les Pays-Bas, j'ai pensé que Morten Olsen avait fait l'impasse sur une victoire possible pour se consacrer pleinement sur le Cameroun. Comme prévu, la défaite contre le Japon a pesé lourd pour les Africains. S'ils avaient alors joué au même niveau que ce soir, ils auraient eu les trois points. Là, leur coupe du monde est terminée.

Les Danois devront maintenant battre des japonais survoltés qu'un match nul sauverait.

Les Pays-Bas ont assuré leur qualification en service minimum. Rien d'exaltant mais c'est l'essentiel. On appelle ça le réalisme.


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Ils pourraient prévenir tf1 que la saison 2 de la ferme célébrité avait commencé. :love:




Il manque juste le confessionnal, la piece ou les joueurs pourraient pleurer, maugréer, ou ils pourraient s' épancher librement et ou il pourrait nous raconter leurs petites histoires et leurs tactiques pour éliminer tel ou tel joueur.

TF1 aurait fait un carton. Ils sont passé a coté d' un gros coup.

Et pour la coup d'oeil, le capitaine de l' équipe, au cours du naufrage de la coonférence de presse (A mon avis, il doit se demander pourquoi il s' est embarqué dns cette galere:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Défaite du Cameroun dans un beau match aux multiples occasions.
> 
> Les Danois ont encore frappé et battu une équipe africaine. C'est comme une spécialité.
> 
> ...



déçu, un match nul aurait été mérité pour les Camerounais, mais au moins les joueurs ont été présents.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Juin 2010)

smog a dit:


> Ca remet en question beaucoup de choses dans sa petite tête.!



...que ces fouteux professionnels ne sont vraiment pas une référence, et qu'on peut rêver à un autre avenir ?

ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal, non ?...


----------



## smog (20 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais il faut pour cela faire preuve de pédagogie.

J'imagine le boulot des éducateurs, maintenant.


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2010)

smog a dit:


> Oui, mais il faut pour cela faire preuve de pédagogie.
> 
> J'imagine le boulot des éducateurs, maintenant.



Tout de suite les grands mots.
Faudrait penser à se détendre aussi. Non ?


Moi, j'en redemande des affaires comme celle-là !
Du gratiné, du bien con, du mélodramatique et tout le toutim.
Je veux du joueur qui pleure, et qui accuse, du Domenech qui range ses lunettes avant la fin la fin du match parce que les jeux sont faits, des moulinets de bras et, et, et de la DELATION.

Je veux une affaire l'Equipe.
Je veux un j'accuse footballistique,
Une première page dans Voilà ou mieux celle de Détective.

Je veux du TRAITRE dans tous les éditos, une indigestion de révélations bien dégoulinantes de bétise, un truc à rediffuser sur RTL9 ou  AB1.
Une émission spéciale de c'est quoi l'amour.
L'île de la tentation avec Ribery et Zahia.

Des programmes de rêves, des séries limités, des posters, des porte-clés avec la voix d'Anelka&#8230;

J'en redemande !

Sur ce, soleil -> trop rare pour le louper.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> ...un truc à rediffuser sur RTL9 ou  AB1.



Oué, çà changera de "Premiers baisers"


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2010)

Raymond et Estelle dans une spéciale "Ca va se savoir".

J'en bave


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

WTF ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

C'était beau sur Téléfoot :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSP2XLoBbMs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSP2XLoBbMs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2010)

"Patrice Evra, le capitaine des Bleus, et Robert  Duverne, le préparateur physique de l'équipe de France, en sont venus aux  mains. Une bagarre qui a mis fin à l'entrainement des Tricolores...Un  accrochage qui a entrainé la démission de Jean-Louis Valentin, directeur  délégué de la FFF auprès de l'équipe de France, dépité et  démissionnaire après le refus des joueurs de s'entraîner, devant le  public dimanche à Knysna, peu de temps après l'altercation!"



Domenech est un saint de supporter des abrutis pareils !


----------



## PO_ (20 Juin 2010)

Je suis loin d'être un fan foot mais je dois dire que je partage un peu les points de vue de Ribery et de Domenech dans cette affaire. 

Le comportement de la presse est plus que limite. Au nom du soit disant "droit à l'information", rapporter brutalement, et plus ou moins sortis de leurs contextes des propos pareils, pour faire une "Une" à sensation, c'est juste lamentable.  Domenech a dit qu'il avait réglé ça "entre eux", et sorti Anelka a la seconde mi-temps. C'était à lui de voir les suites qu'il convenait de donner à ce genre d'incident.

Si l'équipe de France avait gagné des matchs, on n'aurait jamais entendu parler d'un truc de ce genre, seulement voila, "Vae victis" comme on disait du temps de Jules Cesar (Malheur aux vaincus). C'est pas nouveau, hein  ? ? ?

Pareil que pour l'affaire Zahia ... Il paraît que c'est un fait archi-connu que les joueurs utilisent (et depuis longtemps) les charmes tarifés de certaines "dames de compagnies". Ce serait marrant de savoir si l'équipe de France de 1998, Championne du Monde, avait de tels "cadavres dans les placards" ; seulement c'est beaucoup moins intéressant que de s'acharner sur l'Equipe de France Actuelle. Ce serait encore plus marrant, qu'au nom de ce droit à l'information, des détectives enquêtent sur la vie privée et la moralité des "journalistes" qui gagnent leurs vie en "faisant les poubelles" ; et déballent ainsi le même genre de saloperies.

Bref, je serais archi mort de rire que la France se qualifie, et pourquoi pas (on peut rêver) qu'elle gagne cette coupe. Quel retournement de situation ce serait ... J'imagine la tronche des dirigeants de la FIFA qui se sont empressés d'annoncer le débarquement de Domenech (que je ne défends pas à tout prix, c'est juste que le journalisme à sensation me fait gerber).


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

Evra a un discourt de petite frappe. L'équipe de France s'est transformé en gang de rue.

"Trouver le traitre". Là encore, Domenech devrait siffler la fin de la récréation, mais même sur le plateau de téléfoot, il laisse dire, faire et s'égarer ses joueurs.

On n'en cogne qu'Anelka ait insulté Domenech, ce n'est pas Domenech qui compte mais le sélecteur national. La fonction dépasse l'homme et en l'insultant, Anelka a insulté le maillot, les supporters et toute l'équipe. Comme Gallas avec son doigt d'honneur. Ce n'est pas à un journaliste qu'il le fait ou à une caméra, mais aux millions de spectateurs devant leurs écrans. Evra, s'il était un vrai capitaine, n'aurait jamais du laisser l'équipe quitter le vestiaire sans qu'Anelka ait présenté ses excuses à tous. Il n'y aurait pas eu d'affaire.

Pendant ce temps, le reste du monde joue au football. Tant mieux.


----------



## PO_ (20 Juin 2010)

Je ne connaissais pas l'histoire de ce doigt (de honte plutôt que d'honneur). Et ça, oui ! je trouve que c'est *beaucoup plus scandaleux que l'histoire d'Anelka *. Car, si dans le second cas, les paroles furent échangées (ou marmonnées) dans le cadre d'un cercle privé, dans le premier cas, il s'agit d'une injure publique et adressée à TOUS les téléspectateurs. Pour un truc pareil, ce devrait être l'exclusion à vie, car sans les téléspectateurs, il n'y aurait pas de droits de retransmission faramineux, et ce genre de petit con ne roulerait pas en Ferrari ou autre voiture de prestige ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Evra a un discourt de petite frappe. L'équipe de France s'est transformé en gang de rue.
> 
> .



C'est pas nouveau, cf, le coup de boule du "Dieu" Zidane ...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

Maintenant ils font grève... en soutient à Anelka... les révoltés du Bounty version 5 étoiles.

Tant mieux on pourrait dire, mais non, ils ont promis de jouer mardi... 

Domenech n'a plus aucun pouvoir. Il laisse le bateau France partir à la dérive. Ce n'est plus une faillite, c'est un naufrage.

On leur a dit qu'il se passe des choses graves en France ? Qu'il y a eu des morts cette semaine ? Que des gens ont tout perdu et sont à la rue ? Que leurs états d'âmes ne les rendent que plus haïssables ?


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

Domenech n' a jamais eu le pouvoir CF la prise en main de l' équipe de France par les cadres (Zidane, Thuram etc...) en 2006.
Voilà ce que ça donne quant on donne les clés a un sélectionneur incompétent avec des joueurs instables!


----------



## PO_ (20 Juin 2010)

Si on les foutait tous  à l'amende de ce qu'ils ont touché (y compris par les sponsors) depuis leur intégration dans l'Equipe de France, ç les calmerait peut-être. 

Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas eu autant de battage médiatique autour du geste de Gallas, c'est ce que je me demande ???

Edit : 

Qui est-ce qui disait que "Le Rugby est un sport de voyous pratiqué par des gentlemen", par opposition au "Football qui est un sport de gentlemen pratiqué par des voyous " ? ? ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Si on les foutait tous  à l'amende de ce qu'ils ont touché (y compris par les sponsors) depuis leur intégration dans l'Equipe de France, ç les calmerait peut-être.
> 
> Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas eu autant de battage médiatique autour du geste de Gallas, c'est ce que je me demande ???



http://www.footmercato.net/edf-tf1-reagit-au-doigt-d-honneur-de-gallas_51186


----------



## Madalvée (20 Juin 2010)

Jamais rien vu d'aussi pathétique depuis le Tour de France 1998.


----------



## PO_ (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.footmercato.net/edf-tf1-reagit-au-doigt-d-honneur-de-gallas_51186



j'avais trouvé, en faisant une recherche google sur cet épisode. Mais bon, c'est quand même infinitésimal par rapport à la "Une" de l'Equipe ... non ?


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Jamais rien vu d'aussi pathétique depuis le Tour de France 1998.


Ouep, je me rappelle de la grève des cyclistes pendant le Tour de France s' était tout aussi incroyable.


----------



## Kerala (20 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> j'avais trouvé, en faisant une recherche google sur cet épisode. Mais bon, c'est quand même infinitésimal par rapport à la "Une" de l'Equipe ... non ?



Si je dis à mon patron ce qu'Anelka a dit au sien je me fait virer. Donc cela doit être le cas pour Anelka.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> j'avais trouvé, en faisant une recherche google sur cet épisode. Mais bon, c'est quand même infinitésimal par rapport à la "Une" de l'Equipe ... non ?



TF1 a transmis à la Fédé... mais bon... ça va si vite qu'elle a d'autres chats à fouetter maintenant.

On est dans le psycho-drame... le tragi-comique...

Italie - Nouvelle-Zélande 1-1

Pfffff !!!!


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2010)

Des putes, du fric, des insultes, de l'action, un traitre, un suspens insoutrenable (ah tiens non en fait)&#8230;
Hollywood est sur l'affaire. 
South africa 2010, the movie


----------



## fedo (20 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Domenech est un saint de supporter des abrutis pareils !



exact. finalement il va réussir à s'en sortir mieux que prévu. il pourra dire: "oui mais vous avez vu qui j'ai du me coltiner?"

les sponsors vont faire de grosses économies et la valeur des footballeurs français "pas très intelligents" va s'évaporer...



> Hollywood est sur l'affaire.



pour les amateurs de la série Entourage, Ribery c'est franchement frappant la ressemblance de comportement avec Johnny "Drama" 

mais en fait c'est plutôt Dilemme sur W9: "tu dois accepter de jouer Mardi pour ne pas perdre tes (derniers) sponsors"



> Italie - Nouvelle-Zélande 1-1
> 
> Pfffff !!!!



officiel: l'Italie ne sera pas championne du monde.
ils sont lents et prévisibles.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> exact. finalement il va réussir à s'en sortir mieux que prévu. il pourra dire: "oui mais vous avez vu qui j'ai du me coltiner?"


Le hic, c'est que c'est lui qui les a choisis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Jamais rien vu d'aussi pathétique depuis le Tour de France 1998.



En 2010, on va scanner les vélos du Tour pour voir s'ils ne sont pas électriques. Si on avait scanné les cerveaux de certains joueurs, on se serait aperçu avant qu'il n'y avait personne aux commandes. À envisager pour la prochaine Coupe du monde.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le hic, c'est que c'est lui qui les a choisis.



D'ailleurs, ils le remercient à la hauteur des remerciements qu'ils font à leurs supporters.


----------



## fedo (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le hic, c'est que c'est lui qui les a choisis.



pas sûr qu'il ait les mains totalement libres... entre les clans et les pressions des sponsors.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

J' espère qu' on ne parlera pas indéfiniment des gentils blancs des centres villes contre les méchants noirs des cités HLM et les beurres sont à la maison jugés trop instables par Domenech au final c' est plus complexe que cela.

Lepen va reprendre cela a son compte je vous dis pas la catastrophe!


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GOwqyZBsm3Y&[/YOUTUBE]

C'est trop beau, on croirait un mouvement lycéen  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2010)

"Un évènement qui reste inhérent à une équipe de haut niveau"  Si c'est ça le haut niveau, alors dans les petits clubs ils vont pouvoir sortir les battes de baseball à chaque fois qu'ils vont être en désaccord avec le coach :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]GOwqyZBsm3Y&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> C'est trop beau, on croirait un mouvement lycéen  :love:



mais que font les CRS ?


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

ça cause plus tellement des matches de foot dans ce fil...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ça cause plus tellement des matches de foot dans ce fil...



au départ c'était sur le foot, maintenant c'est sur des revendications syndical :love:

sinon a lire : http://www.liberation.fr/sports/0101642436-domenech-le-probleme-je-l-avais-regle-en-interne


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2010)

Je vous trouve bien durs avec tous ces gens.
Il faut quand même positiver comme on disait naguère sur les 4x3 de carouf.
Il faut encourager les "acteurs" (je ne dirais pas les joueurs), le metteur en scène et les sponsors, dans cette voie prometteuse de la fin du football hissé à une gloire (gloriole?) indue.
Qu'enfin on nous lâche les antennes, les écrans, les journaux (tous, du plus "people" au plus "référence") de cet opium qui comme l'avait dit l'autre "la religion est l'opium du peuple" et le Malraux contrefaisant un autre disait "le prochain siècle sera religieux ou ne sera pas"; il n'avait pas prévu que la religion serait celle du foot.
Allez les bleus, déboulonnez mondialement ce mythe du "sport", de l'esprit d'équipe, du partage, du sport c'est bon pour la santé (au moins 5 par jour), la France, Mônsieur, a toujours été  (bon, pas toujours, mais parfois) précurseur en révolutions profondes.
¡ Viva la muerte du foot !

(Je sens que ça va réagir :hosto: :afraid: , à ma décharge je n'ai rien regardé de ces bouffonneries mondiales, ce qui m'autorise à avoir un avis comme tous ces intellos téléomniprésents pondant comme on cague régulièrement des articulets dans tant d'hebdos et d'éditoriaux radio-télé-diffusés)
«Bien entendu, on peut sauter sur sa chaise comme un ribéri en disant le foot ! le foot ! le foot ! mais cela n'aboutit à rien et cela ne signifie rien»


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> au départ c'était sur le foot, maintenant c'est sur des revendications syndical :love:


quand ça devient politique, faut aller au "comptoir"


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Ouais, ça manque un peu de Q, tout d'même !...


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, ça manque un peu de Q, tout d'même !...


y a déjà des coups de coudes, on peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je vous trouve bien durs avec tous ces gens.



moi je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> y a déjà des coups de coudes, on peut pas tout avoir.



Quelqu'un a  vu Julerou ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Un évènement qui reste inhérent à une équipe de haut niveau"  Si c'est ça le haut niveau, alors dans les petits clubs ils vont pouvoir sortir les battes de baseball à chaque fois qu'ils vont être en désaccord avec le coach :rateau:



Lors de la demi-finale aller de la ligue des champions opposant le Bayern de Munich à Lyon, Robben, le coéquipier de Ribéry, a été sorti par l'entraîneur. Il a alors ostensiblement manifesté son dépit. Louis Van Gaal, l'a immédiatement remis à sa place, lui passant un savon devant des millions de spectateurs. Robben n'a pas moufté, il a baissé la tête et il s'est assis.

Dans n'importe quel club européen, et plus spécialement dans ces clubs qui les paient des millions d'euros chaque année, Anelka aurait été suspendu et mis à l'amende, si ce n'est viré. Evra et Ribéry peuvent jouer les blessés et offensés, ils ne se permettraient jamais d'insulter Fergusson ou Van Gaal.

Anelka est indéfendable. Je le redis, au-delà de Raymond Domenech, c'est le maillot de l'équipe de France qu'il a insulté, sans aucune volonté de s'excuser. Une équipe n'appartient pas à ses joueurs. Elle était là avant eux et sera là après eux. Il n'en sont que les dépositaires pour un temps.

Le plus mauvais ensemble de joueurs qu'on ait eu en bleu depuis 1994 n'a aucune légitimité à se comporter ainsi. Ils n'ont de leçon à donner à personne. Ils sont aussi mauvais sur le terrain qu'en dehors.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

Au dernière nouvelle (pour faire ma concierge), il y a bien eu un problème avec Gourcuf vu que son père a dit "ce qu' il s' est passé avec mon fils dépasse le cadre du football" sinon Domenech n' a pas pu monté dans le bus des joueurs MDR apparemment les joueurs ne voulaient pas.


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Anelka est indéfendable. Je le redis, au-delà de Raymond Domenech, c'est le maillot de l'équipe de France qu'il a insulté, sans aucune volonté de s'excuser.


il paraîtrait que les excuses ont été demandées pour les insultes et pas pour le comportement sur le terrain. Et il paraîtrait qu'il a fait ses excuses en privé. Mais ce qu'il a refusé, c'est les excuses en public.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

De toute façon on aurait pas du aller au mondial, les Irlandais méritaient plus que nous!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Au dernière nouvelle (pour faire ma concierge), il y a bien eu un problème avec Gourcuf vu que son père a dit "ce qu' il s' est passé avec mon fils dépasse le cadre du football"


Ribery lui a fait le coup de la savonnette dans les douches?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> il paraîtrait que les excuses ont été demandées pour les insultes et pas pour le comportement sur le terrain. Et il paraîtrait qu'il a fait ses excuses en privé. Mais ce qu'il a refusé, c'est les excuses en public.



Non. Ça s'est après que la Fédé soit intervenue.

Je reprends les explications de Domenech (qui au passage ne collent pas avec le récit de Evra) :

&#8212; Jeudi : RD re-cadre Anelka sur son positionnement dans la 1re mi-temps.
&#8212; Anelka n'en a cure et insulte le sélectionneur nationnal
&#8212; RD en prend note et le sort du jeu
(pour RD c'est la fin du "problème" &#8212; à mon sens il se trompe, au-delà de sa personne, c'est la fonction qui est insultée &#8212; il pense laisser couler et attend les excuses de Nicolas Anelka quand la pression sera retombée)
&#8212; Nicolas Anelka arbore un sourire narquois à la fin du match. Tous les journalistes l'avait remarqué sans vraiment comprendre ce qui se passait.
&#8212; Vendredi : Raymond Domenech attend en vain les excuses d'Anelka qui participe normalement à la séance de décrassage.
&#8212; RD averti la Fédération de la situation.
&#8212; L'Equipe fait sa une de Samedi. L'affaire éclate au grand jour.
&#8212; La Fédération demande à Anelka de faire des excuses qui doivent maintenant être publiques.
&#8212; Anelka se résigne à faire des excuses privées et au groupe mais pas publiques.

En réalité, Anelka n'avait aucunement l'intension de s'excuser auprès de Domenech. Il aurait pu le faire dès vendredi matin. Il ne s'agissait pas d'un mouvement d'humeur mais bien de l'expression du mépris qu'il ressentait pour un sélectionneur qu'il adulait dans un livre confession ce printemps.

Aucun joueur et surtout pas le "capitaine" ne semble être intervenu pour raisonner Anelka le vendredi. Ils considèrent normal d'insulter le sélectionneur de l'équipe nationale.

Domenech a reconnu que la décision de la Fédération était normale. Il est donc actuellement en porte-à-faux avec les motifs de la grève des joueurs.

Je le re-dis : si on avait forcé Anelka à s'excuser dans le vestiaire, il n'y aurait pas eu d'affaire. L'Equipe évoquant l'histoire, on aurait répondu : "C'était un mouvement d'humeur. Il s'est excusé auprès de tous. Circulez, y'a plus rien à voir".


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je le re-dis : si on avait forcé Anelka à s'excuser dans le vestiaire, il n'y aurait pas eu d'affaire. L'Equipe évoquant l'histoire, on aurait répondu : "C'était un mouvement d'humeur. Il s'est excusé auprès de tous. Circulez, y'a plus rien à voir".


En regardant un test-match (de rugby), hier; petites phrases des commentateurs (à propos de "l'affaire" Anelka):
-"Si un mec fait ça au rugby, il se prend une poire par l'entraîneur"...
-"Ouais, il se fait poinconner direct !"...



(commentateurs, anciens rugbymen)


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je le redis, au-delà de Raymond Domenech, c'est le maillot de l'équipe de France qu'il a insulté.



Eh ben nous vl'là beaux.

C'est quoi déjà le maillot de l'équipe de France ?
Ca représente quoi ?

Tu peux peut-être préciser ta pensée ?


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

Il veut dire qu' il se sent insulté, qu' on insulte la France et qu' on est la risée du Monde.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Il veut dire qu' il se sent insulté, qu' on insulte la France et qu' on est la risée du Monde.


La Suède ne s'est même pas qualifiée alors, pas la peine de pleurer pour _ça _


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Eh ben nous vl'là beaux.
> 
> C'est quoi déjà le maillot de l'équipe de France ?
> Ca représente quoi ?
> ...


Après l'outrage au drapeau, l'insulte au maillot


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ribery lui a fait le coup de la savonnette dans les douches?



énorme ! 

vivement que ça soit fini et qu'on parle de Foute! 

PS : cette affaire est à mon avis le BulgarieGate Bis, le remue-ménage qu'il y aura après ne sera que pour le bien de cette équipe de France.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> énorme !


Oui, il parait que c'est ce qu'a dit Gourcuff.
Et il a même ajouté "*GruiiIIKkk*"!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Eh ben nous vl'là beaux.
> 
> C'est quoi déjà le maillot de l'équipe de France ?
> Ca représente quoi ?
> ...



Ça représente tous les joueurs qui ont porté ce maillot dans l'histoire de l'équipe de France, avec ou sans succès. Ça représente tous les joueurs et clubs du pays, de tout âge tant amateurs que professionnels. Ça représente les supporters qui ont fait le voyage là-bas pour encourager cette équipe. Ça représente tout ceux qui aiment le football.

L'Equipe de France n'est pas la propriété de ce groupe de putschistes comme elle n'est pas la propriété des barons de la Fédération.

Regarde l'équipe d'Algérie. Je suis admiratif devant ces gars. Ils aiment leur maillot. La plupart ont une double nationalité et ont volontairement choisi de jouer pour l'Algérie.
Regarde la Corée du Nord et ce joueur qui pleurait pendant les hymmes. L'énergie qu'ils ont dépensé sur le terrain. La joie quand ils ont marqué ce but contre le Brésil.
Regarde les Néo-zélandais et leur résistance héroïque, le Cameroun et ce match tragique qui les élimine mais pas sans gloire.
Regarde le désespoir de Kaita lors de son expulsion.

Regarde toutes les équipes de cette Coupe du Monde, et tu verras ce que représente le maillot.


----------



## fpoil (20 Juin 2010)

Quel barnum  Quel pandémonium 

La suite svp

Le domenech s'enfuit par la fenêtre cette nuit... Gallas est nommé sélectionneur-joueur et fait la composition de l'équipe avec Zidanne au téléphone...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là, on ne parle pas de la journée du 24 juin...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, on ne parle pas de la journée du 24 juin...



Ca va être un gros bordel, comme l'EdF le vit en ce moment


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> En regardant un test-match (de rugby), hier; petites phrases des commentateurs (à propos de "l'affaire" Anelka):
> -"Si un mec fait ça au rugby, il se prend une poire par l'entraîneur"...
> -"Ouais, il se fait poinconner direct !"...
> 
> ...



Au Rugby, et encore plus chez les pros, c'est juste pas possible.... l'entraineur et les arbitres ne sont jamais, mais alors jamais remis en cause de la sorte.

Déjà contester une décision arbitrale, après le match, est très exceptionnel, critiquer l'entraineur du domaine de l'improbable...

C'est un autre état d'esprit, plus proche des idéaux du sport à mon sens

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

le joueur qui insulte l'entraineur dans les vestiaires, il reste sur le pré, mais c'est lui le ballon...


----------



## Haendel (20 Juin 2010)

Le bleus ont coulé à une profondeur telle qu'ils vont finir par boucher le puit de BP...
Qui a dit que le feuilleton de l'été ne serait pas passionnant ? Plus complexe que Desperate Housewives, plus tragique de Grey's Anatomy. Moi qui n'aime pas le foot, cette CDM est juste passionnante.

Plus sérieusement je rêve d'une chose... Qu'ils se prennent la branlée de leur vie face à l'Afrique du Sud et que cette dernière soit qualifiée.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Juin 2010)

pendant que la France est constipée, kaka sort
J'attendais mieux des Ivoiriens.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Juin 2010)

Ivoiriens parce que Kaka dans les yeux.





---------->:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, on ne parle pas de la journée du 24 juin...



C'est clair, quand on envoi Bachelot régler un problème, c'est bien qu'il y a une volonté de faire perdurer.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

"Ah bon ?!"...


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2010)

Haendel a dit:


> Moi qui n'aime pas le foot, cette CDM est juste passionnante.
> 
> Plus sérieusement je rêve d'une chose... Qu'ils se prennent la branlée de leur vie face à l'Afrique du Sud et que cette dernière soit qualifiée.



Tout pareil...

Et pour les supporters , ou les amateurs de foot, je leur dis: marrer vous avec nous, et surtout: réjouissez-vous!

En effet, il faut mieux que le naufrage soit total. 

Laurent Blanc va remplacer Domenech, et plus le naufrage serat complet, plus il aurat les mains libres. Si par la suite il désire virer la moitié de l' équipe, oou meme toute  l' équipe: personne ne lui demanderat la moindre justification. Il pourrat composer l' équipe avec laquelle il souhaite travailler, et le plus librement possible.
Et dans 2/3 ans il y aurat une nouvelle équipe, et çà pourrat difficilement etre pire que l' actuelle.

Marrons nous et espérons que cette équipe sorte rapidement, les blagues les plus courtes sont les meilleures.

Sinon, n' oubliez pas notre grand jeu TF1: "Qui est "le traitre"?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, on ne parle pas de la journée du 24 juin...



*ben voyons...*


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2010)

Je savais que l'on pouvait compter sur toi... Lemmy...


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2010)

Haendel a dit:


> Plus sérieusement je rêve d'une chose... Qu'ils se prennent la branlée de leur vie face à l'Afrique du Sud et que cette dernière soit qualifiée.



qu'ils perdent contre l'Afrique du Sud c'est déjà semi acté.
dans une ambiance aussi pourrie difficile de gagner des matchs.

sinon le Brésil paraît très solide et risque d'aller très loin...
Kader Keita mériterait d'être exclu de la Coupe du Monde par la FIFA.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

Le Brésil énorme.

Entièrement d'accord avec toi sur le cas Keita. Lamentable.

L'arbitre français très mauvais. Il perd le contrôle du match à l'heure de jeu et laisse le climat se dégrader.

Sinon, si ça vous intéresse, la phrase d'Anelka était : "Va te faire enc**** avec ton système de merde." Ce qui ne change rien sur le fond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Ça s'est après que la Fédé soit intervenue.
> 
> Je reprends les explications de Domenech (qui au passage ne collent pas avec le récit de Evra) :
> 
> ...



Après le psychodrame ridicule auquel on a assisté hier, on devrait renvoyer ces guignols dans leurs foyers avec un coup de pied au cul en guise de prime.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

Hâte la nouvelle saison de cette série, car ce dernier épisode m'a laissé sur ma faim !!


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Après le psychodrame ridicule auquel on a assisté hier, on devrait renvoyer ces guignols dans leurs foyers avec un coup de pied au cul en guise de prime.



+ 1. A ne pas le faire d'ailleurs, ce sont les dirigeants de la FFF qui seront sur la sellette d'ici à quelques semaines...


----------



## - B'n - (21 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si ça vous intéresse, la phrase d'Anelka était : "Va te faire enc**** avec ton système de merde." Ce qui ne change rien sur le fond.


Selon quelle source ?

En tout cas le journal l'Équipe qui met la phrase (qui ne serait peut-être même pas la bonne) en Une ça m'a fait pitié pour eux. Ils sont tombés bien bas. Tout ça pour vendre un max. Ils ont leur part de responsabilité sur cette mascarade, même s'ils n'en sont pas à l'origine.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2010)

oui, oui, une fois de plus, la faute des journaleux...  :sleep:


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

La source est l'émission de M6 "100% Foot". Ça viendrait d'Anelka lui-même d'après ce que j'ai compris. Mais bon... 

Sur l'exactitude du titre, c'est vraiment un détail. La première partie de la phrase est parfaitement conforme. Ça peut s'expliquer par la déformation classique d'un propos rapporté par plusieurs personnes successives.

Par ailleurs, ça tendrait à signifier qu'il n'y a pas un "traitre qui veut du mal à l'équipe de France" (hormis Evra sur le terrain face au Mexique) mais simplement une indiscrétion qui a filtré jusqu'aux journalistes.

Mettre ce titre à la une, ce n'est vraiment pas la question. L'Equipe fait ce qu'elle veut de son papier et reste libre de sa ligne éditoriale. Un journaliste n'est pas plus tenu au "secret du vestiaire" qu'au "secret défense" ou au "secret médical". Un journaliste rapporte les faits, publie des informations.

L'attaque de Evra est imbécile, tant sur la Une que sur le "traitre". La défense des lâches qui par cet esclandre essayent de détourner l'attention au-délà des médiocres prestations qu'ils nous on donné sur le terrain.

Encore une fois, Anelka ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même et à son orgueil. Pendant toute une journée de vendredi, les joueurs ont échoué à lui faire entendre raison (mais ont-ils seulement essayé ?). Escalette n'a été informé que le vendredi soir.

On a compris que sans la une de l'Equipe, aucune sanction n'aurait été prise contre lui, et ce n'est pas acceptable. Quand on est un joueur professionnel, on n'insulte pas le sélectionneur national.

Cette grève est aussi une manière de cautionner les propos d'Anelka. "La vie du groupe" a bon dos. Ils ne se pensent pas comme l'Equipe de France, l'équipe de la France, mais comme une bande (mal) organisée. Le discours d'Evra et de Ribéry tient plus des petits loubards qui font bloc que de joueurs professionnels conscients de leurs responsabilité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Selon quelle source ?
> 
> En tout cas le journal l'Équipe qui met la phrase (qui ne serait peut-être même pas la bonne) en Une ça m'a fait pitié pour eux. Ils sont tombés bien bas. Tout ça pour vendre un max. Ils ont leur part de responsabilité sur cette mascarade, même s'ils n'en sont pas à l'origine.



L'Equipe a mis en une la phrase d'Anelka, qui n'est pas la bonne ? Et après ? S'ils avaient mis la bonne et/ou pas en première page, ça aurait changé quoi ? Au vu du spectacle lamentable d'hier, je pense : rien.

Si ça n'avait pas été ça, ça aurait été autre chose.

Tout au plus, peut-on leur reprocher d'avoir publié une info erronée (pas la bonne phrase) mais sûrement pas d'avoir fait leur boulot.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2010)

Le seul coup de génie d'Escalettes a été d'avoir nommé Blanc à la tête de l'EDF avant la coupe du monde....
S'il avait eu l'intention de le nommer après, pas sur que celui-ci eut accepté !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

Et puis, ils me font marrer les joueurs français avec la presse.

Allez voir les journaux allemands quand la Manschaft se plante... :affraid:

Et les mecs qui vous descendent en flamme s'appellent Breitner, Beckenbauer, Netzer, etc.

Idem dans la presse anglaise, transalpine, ou espagnole. Lippi et Capello ne sont pas spécialement congratulés en ce moment.

Au passage, après leur match raté contre la Serbie, les Allemands ne se sont pas caché dans un bunker 5 étoiles, n'ont pas fait de doigt d'honneur aux journalistes. Au contraire, Philippe Lahm, le capitaine, est allé devant la presse assumer le feu des critiques. Et on l'a revu le lendemain sur la première chaine allemande répondre aux interview. La langue de bois n'est pas de mise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------




Dendrimere a dit:


> Le seul coup de génie d'Escalettes a été d'avoir nommé Blanc à la tête de l'EDF avant la coupe du monde....
> S'il avait eu l'intention de le nommer après, pas sur que celui-ci eut accepté !



Il n'aurait pas encore signé son contrat...


----------



## PO_ (21 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'Equipe a mis en une la phrase d'Anelka, qui n'est pas la bonne ? Et après ? S'ils avaient mis la bonne et/ou pas en première page, ça aurait changé quoi ? Au vu du spectacle lamentable d'hier, je pense : rien.
> 
> Si ça n'avait pas été ça, ça aurait été autre chose.
> 
> Tout au plus, peut-on leur reprocher d'avoir publié une info erronée (pas la bonne phrase) mais sûrement pas d'avoir fait leur boulot.



Désolé, mais si la phrase n'est pas correcte ce n'est plus de l'information, mais de la DESinformation.

SI ce fait est avéré, je serais assez d'accord que la totalité des sportifs françai boycottent toute interview a ce journal pendant un bon moment. Ce qui les intéressaient, c'était moins de rapporter des faits (puisqu'il semble que la phrase ne soit pas exacte), que de faire du buzz pour augmenter le tirage ...

Un torchon pareil, c'est même pas bon pour se torcher le derche, car on risque d'avoir plus de m.... sur les doigts en l'utilisant qu'en s'en passant ...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

La phrase est conforme dans son esprit et en grande partie dans la forme. Encore une fois, ça ne change rien au fond qui est qu'on n'insulte pas le sélectionneur national quand on est un joueur de l'équipe de France.

Les faits rapportés sont avérés, la Fédération, le sélectionneur national, le capitaine de l'équipe de France ne les ont pas niés.

"J'ai mal pour tous ces enfants pour qui l'équipe de France représente quelque chose, il [Anelka] n'a pas le droit de dire des choses pareilles" Raymond Domenech, Dimanche 20 juin 2010, TF1.


----------



## - B'n - (21 Juin 2010)

> oui, oui, une fois de plus, la faute des journaleux...


J'ai pas dit que c'était de leur faute, loin de là, mais je trouve qu'ils ne réhaussent pas le niveau. On est limite au niveau collège là&#8230;

Et on ne peux pas nier la part de responsabilité des médias&#8230; on en fait tellement autour d'eux tout prend des proportions démesurées. La même chose serait arrivée en EdF de hand ou autre, on n'en aurait pas parlé pendant 10 ans.



> Mettre ce titre à la une, ce n'est vraiment pas la question. L'Equipe fait ce qu'elle veut de son papier et reste libre de sa ligne éditoriale. Un journaliste n'est pas plus tenu au "secret du vestiaire" qu'au "secret défense" ou au "secret médical". Un journaliste rapporte les faits, publie des informations.


Ils ne sont tenu à aucun secrets, mais vous ne trouvez pas que c'est juste un titre racoleur ?



> Sur l'exactitude du titre, c'est vraiment un détail. La première partie de la phrase est parfaitement conforme. Ça peut s'expliquer par la déformation classique d'un propos rapporté par plusieurs personnes successives.





> L'Equipe a mis en une la phrase d'Anelka, qui n'est pas la bonne ? Et après ? S'ils avaient mis la bonne et/ou pas en première page, ça aurait changé quoi ? Au vu du spectacle lamentable d'hier, je pense : rien.


Quand on est journaliste, on vérifie ses infos, et on ne sort pas un truc énorme comme ça si on n'est pas sûr à 100% des propos. Les "on m'a dit que untel à dit à untel que truc lui a dit" c'est pas pro. Ou alors on utilise du conditionnel ou on bosse à "Voici".
Et, même si aucune des 2 n'est excusable, il y a quand même une différence entre la phrase en Une de l'Équipe et celle que mentionne 100% Foot.

Sur le fond on est d'accord, toute cette histoire de collégiens qui font leur caprice ça vole pas bien haut. Vivement qu'ils rentrent en France pour qu'on ne parle plus que de vrai foot. Ce sport à déjà une image assez pourrie pour qu'ils en rajoutent une couche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Désolé, mais si la phrase n'est pas correcte ce n'est plus de l'information, mais de la DESinformation.
> 
> SI ce fait est avéré, je serais assez d'accord que la totalité des sportifs françai boycottent toute interview a ce journal pendant un bon moment. Ce qui les intéressaient, c'était moins de rapporter des faits (puisqu'il semble que la phrase ne soit pas exacte), que de faire du buzz pour augmenter le tirage ...
> 
> Un torchon pareil, c'est même pas bon pour se torcher le derche, car on risque d'avoir plus de m.... sur les doigts en l'utilisant qu'en s'en passant ...



Qui te dit qu'ils l'ont fait sciemment ? 

Et s'il y avait un boycott à faire, ce serait plutôt celui des joueurs, pourris par le fric qui leur tombe de tous les côtés et totalement déconnectés de la réalité.

Quand tu penses par exemple que Ribéry s'est invité hier matin à Téléfoot pour verser sa larme de crocodile en demandant qu'on les laisse se préparer pour le match de demain et que quelques heures plus tard le même Ribéry et ses co-équipiers se sont mis en grève (coup préparé), ça laisse rêveur.

En plus, ils devraient se partager 5 millions d'euros de primes. Bah, c'est sûr qu'ils le méritent. 

Mais ça, on s'en fout, hein ? Ce qui compte ce sont les méchants journalistes de l'Equipe qui ont mis la mauvaise phrase dite par Anelka en une (hou les vilains !).


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

Le conditionnel a bien été utilisé dans la présentation des propos (pas fous les mecs). Egalement par les autres organes de presse et d'internet qui ont relayé l'information.

Sur l'effet racoleur, ça dépend : tout le monde n'achète pas un journal sportif qui titre des vulgarités.

Ce n'était pas très élégant, mais encore une fois, ça les regarde. PO_ veut les boycotter et c'est parfaitement son droit. Le risque dans ce genre de coup, c'est que les gens ne vous suivent pas. Si l'Equipe devient un tabloïd, c'est son problème. Il aura un lectorat de tabloïd.

Et puis, regardez le déroulement des faits : Anelka a été viré parce qu'il a refusé de s'excuser. Il avait le choix et il a choisit de partir.


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La source est l'émission de M6 "100% Foot". Ça viendrait d'Anelka lui-même d'après ce que j'ai compris. Mais bon...



Elle etait sympa cette emission de hier soir, hein ?


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Hâte la nouvelle saison de cette série, car ce dernier épisode m'a laissé sur ma faim !!



Moi, je préfere que çà s' arrete; çà prend des proportions qui font un peu peur.

Si on regarde le tout, déjà, il est peu question de "football", on assiste a une farce certes hilarante (Passé les bornes a ce point, on est dans le comique), et sans compter touts les "dommages colatéraux": bourde de rama yade sur le prix de l' hotel, et qui elle se retrouve dans un hotel plus cher, déclaration de sarkozy sur l' insulte d' anelka: "c' est inacceptable!", et renvoi de balle au moins sur internet de son célèbre "casse toi, pov con", du coup profil bas et envoie de roselyne bachelot au front (roselyne bachelot en spécialiste du foot: personne n' y croit". 
Déclaration de ribery: "le coach, c' est le chef; on respecte le coach" (voir la vidéo sur le fil). Et pas plus tard que quelques heures après: interdiction pour le coach de monter dans le bus des joueurs.

Tout çà, c' est de l' eau de boudin, il faut que çà cesse.
Et hier, j' ai été voir le magnifique film de Chomet "l' illusioniste; une petite perle, de tendresse, de générosité, de beauté; tout l' inverse du spectacle de l' "EDF". 

Je ne vais pas en plus me laisser pourrir par cette bande de millionnaires en short. je préfère qu' ils dégagent, et qu' ils aillent jouer sur le mercato a savoir combien de millions ils valent, ce qui d' ailleurs les interressent sans doute bien plus que "la coupe du monde"


----------



## - B'n - (21 Juin 2010)

> Je ne vais pas en plus me laisser pourrir par cette bande de millionnaires en short. je préfère qu' ils dégagent, et qu' ils aillent jouer sur le mercato a savoir combien de millions ils valent, ce qui d' ailleurs les interressent sans doute bien plus que "la coupe du monde"


Pas sûr que ça favorise leur transfert vers des grands clubs toute cette histoire&#8230; 

Les recalés de la sélection (Benzema, Boumsong, &#8230 ne doivent finalement pas être si déçus que ça de ne pas être de la partie.


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2010)

Pour les sportifs amateurs, les championnat du monde ou les jeux olympiques, c' est le sommet.

Pour les pros du foot, le sommet c' est de se faire payer 400 000 euros par mois par un club quelconque (Peu importe le club, on est pas dans le sentimental.)

Un site ou on trouve le salaire des joueurs pros de foot:

Anelka : 405 000 euros / mois (et rappelons qu' il a déclaré ne pas vouloir revenir en france pour ne pas y payer d' impots)

Ribery 400 000 euros /mois

gallas 516 000 euros /mois

http://www.argent-salaire.com/salaire-william-gallas-516667.php

Etc..

Alors s' ememerder pendant des mois pour une hypothétique prime de 400 000 euros s' il sont "champions du monde", c' est juste que çà ferait bien sur le palmares: "champion du monde"
Mais pour le reste...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> sarkozy sur l' insulte d' anelka: "c' est inacceptable!", et renvoi de balle au moins sur internet de son célèbre "casse toi, pov con"



M'est avis que le prénom "Nicolas" ne va pas être très donné ces prochains temps...


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

C'est super bon pour la presse tout ce bouzin, ça fait plaisir.
C'est vraiment agréable quand tout le monde parle de la même chose, de la même façon, en boucle, partout.
On se sent rassuré, ça rassemble, c'est beau.
Merci les Bleus pour ce grand moment de cohésion nationale !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

La communication verrouillée de l'équipe a mené à une catastrophe médiatique


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> M'est avis que le prénom "Nicolas" ne va pas être très donné ces prochains temps...


 
Tu rigoles ?
T'as vu comment y sont pétés de thunes ?

Bon, OK, c'est des pétés de thunes archi-vulgos, mais c'est la maille qui gère le monde, mon frère, pas la distinction.

Tout ça est pitoyable -_ included_ tous les Tartuffes qui "découvrent" qu'à arroser de pognons, de putes et de gloire des types dont le seul talent est de taper dans une balle on en fait de sales gosses pourris gâtés et égocentriques.


----------



## PO_ (21 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Qui te dit qu'ils l'ont fait sciemment ?
> 
> Et s'il y avait un boycott à faire, ce serait plutôt celui des joueurs, pourris par le fric qui leur tombe de tous les côtés et totalement déconnectés de la réalité.
> 
> ...



Je ne dis pas que les vilains ne sont QUE les journalistes, loin de là. Il suffit de lire mes interventions dans les 2 pages précédentes.

MAis quand on se prétend journaliste, on s'assure que les propos rapportés (surtout dans une Une aussi potentiellement explosive) soient exacts Quand on fait une citation, surtout de la teneur de celle-ci, il FAUT qu'elle soit exacte, sinon c'est plus de l'info, et ça s'approche même de la diffamation. Encore une fois, je ne défends aucunement les "joueurs", je discute juste du principe du journalisme.

c'est clair que ces footeux là, sont des minables, effectivement pourris par le fric. J'espère bien d'ailleurs qu'on va leur sucrer leur prime (elle serait mieux dans les caisses de Retraite).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qu'enfin on nous lâche les antennes, les écrans, les journaux (tous, du plus "people" au plus "référence") de cet opium qui comme l'avait dit l'autre "la religion est l'opium du peuple" et le Malraux contrefaisant un autre disait "le prochain siècle sera religieux ou ne sera pas"; il n'avait pas prévu que la religion serait celle du foot.
> Allez les bleus, déboulonnez mondialement ce mythe du "sport", de l'esprit d'équipe, du partage, du sport c'est bon pour la santé (au moins 5 par jour), la France, Mônsieur, a toujours été  (bon, pas toujours, mais parfois) précurseur en révolutions profondes.
> ¡ Viva la muerte du foot !



Sans aller si loin, il y a un exemple de ville en France qui a décidé de moins mettre de subventions dans son équipe de foot et qui dispose d'une excellente image de marque, c'est Nantes.
Dans les années 80, cette équipe et ses joueurs ont vécu des frasques (le fameux Touré...). Nantes a toujours ses canaris et reste une équipe honorable, mais la municipalité ne veut plus rentrer dans le star-system et les budgets hénaurmes. Nantes a ré-équilibré ses subventions sportives vers d'autres sports, et puis subventionne d'autres choses encore : la culture, l'éducation, l'urbanisme etc. C'est une des grandes villes de France qui dispose de la meilleure image au niveau national.

Quand on me dit que l'EDF c'est l'image de la France dans le monde, moi je m'en cague. Perso, l'image de la France dans le monde c'est pour moi autre chose.


----------



## PO_ (21 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le conditionnel a bien été utilisé dans la présentation des propos (pas fous les mecs). Egalement par les autres organes de presse et d'internet qui ont relayé l'information.



mettre un conditionnel dans un article qui suit une Une pour le moins "à sensation", c'est digne des torchons tabloïds. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> . PO_ veut les boycotter et c'est parfaitement son droit. Le risque dans ce genre de coup, c'est que les gens ne vous suivent pas. Si l'Equipe devient un tabloïd, c'est son problème. Il aura un lectorat de tabloïd.



Vu que, de ma vie,  je n'ai jamais, ni acheté, ni lu un numéro de l'Equipe, le boycott, il est déjà là, de fait 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, regardez le déroulement des faits : Anelka a été viré parce qu'il a refusé de s'excuser. Il avait le choix et il a choisit de partir.



Y a l'affaire du Doigt de Gallas qui vient de sortire ce matin (dans le Parisien, je crois). Ça risque de pas vraiment arranger les choses     Parce que ce comportement là, public, est autrement plus scandaleux que tout ce qui a pu se passer depuis le début ...


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2010)

Sinon, tout çà ce n' est que du football.

La suite; les joueurs vont continuer de gagner des petites fortunes, une victoire de la coupe du monde aurait put peut etre pour certains l' occasion de faire monter les enchères sur le mercato.

Le seul dont je vois mal l' après coupe du monde, c' est Domenech: je vois mal un club lui proposer un poste d' entraineur, ce serait assez surprenant; et je vois tout aussi mal une chaine de télé lui offrir un poste de consultant.
Quand a un poste fédéral, vu le bazar mis ces derniers jours.


----------



## F118I4 (21 Juin 2010)

Franchement je pense qu' ils vont boycotter le match contre l' Afrique du Sud ou ils vont se prendre une taule du coup ils vont se moquer en arrêtant de jouer pendant le match.
Les footballeurs pro détestent les journalistes à la base mais tous les jours les journalistes en rajoutent une couche du coup l' équipe de France ne s' arrêtera pas.
Anelka et les autres s' en foutent totalement des sponsors, les sponsors sont capable de revenir CF Tiger Woods et les footballeurs pro de l' EdF sont pas à des millions prêt!
Les journalistes font leur job pourtant si la France aurait gagner 4-0 contre le Mexique, l' équipe (le journal) n' aurait jamais révéler ces mots d' Anelka.
Ils ont révéler ces mots pour alerter l' opinion (il y a problème dans l' équipe de France) pourtant c' est pas nouveau il y a toujours eu un problème depuis 2006.

Pour en revenir à Anelka vu que ça c' est un peu calmer:
Des gens comme Anelka je les comprends même à Arsenal il se faisait traiter dans les journaux et particulièrement au Real et au PSG, il a jamais dit qu' il était le meilleur etc...Ce type vient de Trappes dans la misère des cités HLM avec l' absence d' éducation il y peut rien, c' est la France qui laisse les jeunes des cités livrés a eux même!
Quant il était un excellent joueur en Angleterre on voulait pas le prendre en EdF et après il était pas assez bon...

Franchement beaucoup à sa place aurait péter un câble, il voulait pas jouer seul en pointe ça fait des mois qu' il le dit à Domenech, la veille du match Domenech répond favorablement à sa requête pourtant le coach se rétracte le jour du match et dit à la mi-temps qu' il est décroche trop: c' est la goutte d' eau qui fait déborder le vase.
Il arrivera a rebondir comme il a toujours fait mais je pense qu' au niveau international "les carottes sont cuites"
Il restera un joueur incompris.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

La grammaire reste aussi incomprise&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------




> si la France aurait gagner




FOUILLAKATCHA !


----------



## F118I4 (21 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> La grammaire reste aussi incomprise&#8230;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------
> 
> ...


Ouais enfin j' ai jamais dit que j' étais bon en grammaire justement j' essaie de faire des efforts!
Je suis loin d' etre bon en français et taquiner pour quelques fautes d' orthographe qui ne sont pas dramatique c' est vraiment petit.
J' ai toujours essayer de faire de mon mieux et si mon mieux te convient pas alors demande à supprimer mon compte (sans rire!)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> alors demande à supprimer mon compte (sans rire!)


 
On peut, ça ?
Nan, sans rire, on peut ?

Je dis, genre "Je voudrais supprimer le compte de ..." et hop ?
'tain, c'est trop bien.
Comment que ça va dessouder, maintenant que je sais ça !!!




Nan, sérieux, ne trouves-tu pas ta réaction quelque peu disproportionnée par rapport à la "taquinerie" ?


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> On peut, ça ?
> Nan, sans rire, on peut ?
> 
> Je dis, genre "Je voudrais supprimer le compte de ..." et hop ?
> ...



C'est le nouveau CdB rouge super-combo-de-sa-mère-qui-tue-sa-race !!! ... Hum, mais par contre c'est une version béta encore en test. On a évoqué ici et là la possibilité d'engager Patoch' comme béta testeur, histoire qu'il soit utiliser avec finesse et doigté. Ensuite, une fois qu'il ne restera plus qu'une dizaine de membres survivants, la possession de ce puissant CdB sera peut-être partagée, c'est selon.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> une fois qu'il ne restera plus qu'une dizaine de membres survivants,


 
On pourra en faire une équipe de foot.


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> On pourra en faire une équipe de foot.



Bingo !

Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bingo !


 
Non, non, foot.
Le bingo est un jeu individuel, pas un sport d'équipe, il me semble.

Et je ne pense pas que nous ayons une équipe de Bingo de France à conchier vertement dans ce fil, ce qui pourrait nous mettre dangereusement hors sujet.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> engager Patoch' comme béta testeur, histoire qu'il soit utiliser avec finesse et doigté



Sachant où bien des membres, depuis des années, l'ont invité avec plus ou moins de force à se le carrer, désolé, non, je ne tiens pas à appuyer sur le bouton après lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2010)

La grève est terminée. Fichus syndicalistes incapables de négocier avec le patronat lorsque la cause est juste !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Franchement je pense qu' ils vont boycotter le match contre l' Afrique du Sud ou ils vont se prendre une taule du coup ils vont se moquer en arrêtant de jouer pendant le match.
> Les footballeurs pro détestent les journalistes à la base mais tous les jours les journalistes en rajoutent une couche du coup l' équipe de France ne s' arrêtera pas.
> Anelka et les autres s' en foutent totalement des sponsors, les sponsors sont capable de revenir CF Tiger Woods et les footballeurs pro de l' EdF sont pas à des millions prêt!
> Les journalistes font leur job pourtant si la France aurait gagner 4-0 contre le Mexique, l' équipe (le journal) n' aurait jamais révéler ces mots d' Anelka.
> ...


Anelka est un récidiviste de ce genre de comportement.

En sélection avec Santini, à Arsenal avec Wengers, au Real avec Del Bosque, au PSG avec Fernandez, à Liverpool avec Houiller. Cela lui a valu une traversée du désert, des clubs moyens, la Turquie, avant de venir à Chelsea. On espérait qu'il s'était calmé avec l'âge. Non.

Il a pété un cable. Ok. C'est un être humain. Tout le monde comprend, même le sélectionneur, mais le lendemain, il aurait du s'excuser. Anelka a un orgueil démesuré.

Contrairement à ce que tu dis, il a toujours prétendu être le meilleur. A Arsenal et au Real, il exigeait un temps de jeu supplémentaire conforme au statut qu'il se donnait. Il a vécu comme une honte d'aller jouer dans des équipes de deuxième catégorie.

Exemple tout frais => un ghanéen vient d'insulter Eriksson. Il sera sanctionné par sa Fédération. Il est toujours dans le groupe parce qu'il s'est excusé. Je le re-dis, l'affaire aurait du être réglée dans le vestiaire. Les joueurs n'auraient pas du retourner sur le terrain sans les excuses d'Anelka envers tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En sélection avec Santini, à Arsenal avec Wengers, au Real avec Del Bosque, au PSG avec Fernandez, à Liverpool avec Houiller. Cela lui a valu une traversée du désert, des clubs moyens, la Turquie, avant de venir à Chelsea. On espérait qu'il s'était calmé avec l'âge. Non.



Il a traversé le désert jusqu'à Dubaï. Heureusement, il y a trouvé le gîte et le couvert auprès des locaux qui ont le c&#339;ur sur la main pour les infortunés. Il ne lui reste plus qu'à convaincre l'émirat de le nommer capitaine de l'équipe de foot.


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

bon et sinon, la Suisse vient de perdre 1 à 0 contre le Chili. Expulsion de Berhami après 30 minutes de jeu par un arbitre plus que mauvais. Et égalisation manquée par la Suisse à 3 minutes avant la fin. A part ça elle a été dominée de bout en bout. Faut gagner 2 à 0 contre le Honduras vendredi prochain pour être qualifier.


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il a traversé le désert jusqu'à Dubaï. Heureusement, il y a trouvé le gîte et le couvert auprès des locaux qui ont le c&#339;ur sur la main pour les infortunés. Il ne lui reste plus qu'à convaincre l'émirat de le nommer capitaine de l'équipe de foot.



l'émirat est en quasi faillite
Anelka a un contrat jusqu'en 2011 que Chelsea ne renouvellera pas apparemment.
A 31 ans ça sent le Qatar

la bonne nouvelle c'est pour les autres sports car les joueurs de foot français ont très sérieusement écorné leur image, du coup les sponsors vont aller voir ailleurs.

les gros salaires du foot vont diminuer du fait de l'endettement insoutenable de certains clubs (Anglais notamment) et de l'argent des sponsors qui circulent moins.

comme prévu l'action TF1 a été attaquée...
et pour l'équipe de France tout est résumé ici.

sinon dans le vrai foot la Corée du Nord a vu les étoiles contre le Portugal avec un très joli but de C Ronaldo (sans les mains contrairement à L Fabiano).
vivement Brésil - Portugal.


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

Pour revenir au foot, au vrai (puisqu'on se plaint qu'il m'en est pas assez question en France), le Portugal vient de faire un superbe match et prendre une belle option sur sa qualification.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2010)

Match d'entrainement pour le Portugal.
La Corée du Nord était bien en sur-régime contre le Brésil.

Sinon, après le non-match contre l'Espagne, la Suisse a reproduit la même chose
contre le Chili. Heureusement pour le jeu, le 1-0 fut pour le Chili.

Il y a déjà eu la Grèce en 2004, cela suffit !


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

D'accord pour dire que c'est pas du beau jeu. Ceci dit, si Berhami avait pas été sorti pour un cartonn rouge pas mérité, on pouvait jouer le nul, voire la victoire si Derdjiok avait pas raté son shoot :-(

Quant à la Grece en 2004, et le passage de la Suisse en huitieme de finale, en 2006, on etait dans Le groupe de la France et on avait terminé 1er pour echouer connement contre la Turquie dans un match de waterpolo


----------



## Sylow (21 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que les vilains ne sont QUE les journalistes, loin de là. Il suffit de lire mes interventions dans les 2 pages précédentes.
> 
> MAis quand on se prétend journaliste, on s'assure que les propos rapportés (surtout dans une Une aussi potentiellement explosive) soient exacts Quand on fait une citation, surtout de la teneur de celle-ci, il FAUT qu'elle soit exacte, sinon c'est plus de l'info, et ça s'approche même de la diffamation. Encore une fois, je ne défends aucunement les "joueurs", je discute juste du principe du journalisme.
> 
> c'est clair que ces footeux là, sont des minables, effectivement pourris par le fric. J'espère bien d'ailleurs qu'on va leur sucrer leur prime (elle serait mieux dans les caisses de Retraite).



Je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution. Ils sont bien mieux payés par leur club que par l'équipe de France et ca ne les empêchent pas de bien jouer !
Cela me fait penser à la réaction de Zizou il y a 4ans, un mauvais geste mais c'est un humain et je crois que la connerie des journalistes à mit l'équipe de france à dos.Ca fait 2ans qu'ils en prennent plein la tête, personnellement je ne pourrai pas gérer une telle pression médiatique surtout quand elle est fausse. Il y aurait des journalistes sur le carreaux plus d'une fois ! 
Il y a 4ans tout le monde crachait sur Domenech, il nous a emmener en finale et la bizarrement tout le monde s'est trouvé bien bête !
lors du 0 à 0 de l'Algérie j'étais en voiture et j'étais triste de voir que les algériens fêter un nul alors que nous français soutenons pas notre équipe comme les autres pays. 
Cela n'empêche pas de trouver inacceptable le refus de s'entrainer ! mais ce sont des humains et on en fait beaucoup trop.
Quoi qu'il en soit je soutiens mon équipe !


----------



## fpoil (21 Juin 2010)

Soeur Marie Madeleine Bachelot a parlé ... émouvant


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

Encore un peu et je vais finir par croire que Bachelot, les joueurs, Domenech et toute la Fédé francaise s'est liguee rien que pour pourrir le fil de la Coupe du Monde de Mac G ;-)


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

La Roselyne elle m'excite de plus en plus...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2010)

Lu sur Facebook:


> J'ai au moins un point commun avec Zahia: la dernière fois que l'équipe de France m'a fait mouiller j'étais mineure


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution. Ils sont bien mieux payés par leur club que par l'équipe de France et ca ne les empêchent pas de bien jouer !
> Cela me fait penser à la réaction de Zizou il y a 4ans, un mauvais geste mais c'est un humain et je crois que la connerie des journalistes à mit l'équipe de france à dos.Ca fait 2ans qu'ils en prennent plein la tête, personnellement je ne pourrai pas gérer une telle pression médiatique surtout quand elle est fausse. Il y aurait des journalistes sur le carreaux plus d'une fois !
> Il y a 4ans tout le monde crachait sur Domenech, il nous a emmener en finale et la bizarrement tout le monde s'est trouvé bien bête !
> lors du 0 à 0 de l'Algérie j'étais en voiture et j'étais triste de voir que les algériens fêter un nul alors que nous français soutenons pas notre équipe comme les autres pays.
> ...


La fête correspond aux ambitions. Et qui pourrait fêter une défaite 0-2 ? Soyons sérieux.

En dehors de la nullité crasse des diverses parties en présence, il y en a une qui va _encore_ une fois s'en tirer : la presse, et notamment cette nullité qu'est l'Équipe. Ils savaient ce qu'ils faisaient en mettant en Une une interprétation de la phrase d'Anelka. Mais ce journal continue d'avoir le beau rôle malgré tout.

Pour le reste, j'avais espéré qu'après l'Euro 2008 on allait faire table rase pour reconstruire et ça n'a pas été le cas. Avec un peu de chance, on peut penser qu'un peu des écuries d'Augias seront enfin lessivées dès cet été. Bonne chance à Laurent Blanc 

D'un autre côté, une fois l'agitation retombée et la France au trou, il y aura des conséquences dans l'immédiat et les Français(es) passeront encore une fois pour des c*ns (c'est parfois lassant) mais dans quelques années ce ne sera plus que poussière. Qui se souvient encore des circonstances qui ont accompagné l'arrivée de l'Italie en Allemagne il y a quatre ans ? [certes, ils ont gagné :rateau: ça aide]. Vu la mémoire très courte de tout un chacun, cette dramatisation (notamment par les journalistes) disparaîtra rapidement.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution. Ils sont bien mieux payés par leur club que par l'équipe de France et ca ne les empêchent pas de bien jouer !
> Cela me fait penser à la réaction de Zizou il y a 4ans, un mauvais geste mais c'est un humain et je crois que la connerie des journalistes à mit l'équipe de france à dos.Ca fait 2ans qu'ils en prennent plein la tête, personnellement je ne pourrai pas gérer une telle pression médiatique surtout quand elle est fausse. Il y aurait des journalistes sur le carreaux plus d'une fois !
> Il y a 4ans tout le monde crachait sur Domenech, il nous a emmener en finale et la bizarrement tout le monde s'est trouvé bien bête !
> lors du 0 à 0 de l'Algérie j'étais en voiture et j'étais triste de voir que les algériens fêter un nul alors que nous français soutenons pas notre équipe comme les autres pays.
> ...


N'importe quoi ! 

2006 => sans le retour de Zidane, Viera, Thuram, Makelele, Domenech ne se qualifiait pas. C'est bien malgré lui qu'ils sont arrivés en finale. Domenech seul est un désastre en marche.

Et n'inverse pas l'histoire. Se mettre la presse à dos a fait partie intégrante de la stratégie Domenech. Désigner l'ennemi pour unir le groupe, pense-t-il. Ces conférences de presse hallucinantes, ses dénis de réalité, et, au-delà du mépris affiché à la presse, un foutage de gueule général pour le public. Il suffit de se rappeler l'épisode grotesque de l'annonce des "23" sur TF1.

L'article de L'Equipe est le retour de bâton de 6 ans d'une non-communication, 6 ans de mensonges en conférence de presse, 6 ans à se foutre de la gueule des amoureux du football et de l'Equipe de France, la vraie pas cet assemblage de morveux sur-payés.

La pression ? Laisse-moi rire. Tu ne connais rien au football européen. Tu crois qu'ils n'ont pas la pression en Angleterre, en Allemagne, en Espagne, en Italie ?

Tu évoques l'Algérie ? Mais #@% !!! Tu les a vus jouer ? Tu as vu le collectif en action ? Cette équipe a une âme et elle transparaissait sur le terrain. Les Algériens ont toutes les raisons d'être fier de leur équipe, qu'ils gagnent ou qu'ils perdent. On ne veut que cela, pouvoir admirer notre équipe. Elle nous fait honte depuis ce France-Irlande maudit après nous avoir longtemps inquiété.

Tu n'es pas un supporter de l'équipe de France, t'es un mollusque qui se déguise en bleu-blanc-rouge.



bompi a dit:


> La fête correspond aux ambitions. Et qui pourrait fêter une défaite 0-2 ? Soyons sérieux.
> 
> En dehors de la nullité crasse des diverses parties en présence, il y en a une qui va _encore_ une fois s'en tirer : la presse, et notamment cette nullité qu'est l'Équipe. Ils savaient ce qu'ils faisaient en mettant en Une une interprétation de la phrase d'Anelka. Mais ce journal continue d'avoir le beau rôle malgré tout.
> 
> ...


Une fois n'est pas coutume (enfin, on espère) l'Equipe s'est mis au niveau de la presse anglaise. Cette une est exactement ce qu'on aurait eu outre-manche. A force de traiter les journalistes comme des merdes, ils sont descendus dans le caniveau. L'objectif était de faire péter l'hypocrisie institutionnalisée. Boum !

Bachelot fait de la com. C'est la marque bling-bling du président qui veut encore une fois faire croire qu'il peut tout contrôler. La réalité c'est que le ministère n'a aucun moyen de pression sur la Fédération. Il n'a aucune compétence légale d'intervenir dans ce qui est et reste une organisation privée. Les ressources de la Fédération ne viennent pas du budget de l'Etat. Il y a une subvention mais elle est symbolique par rapport à ce que génère le business de la FFF. Bienvenue dans le sport du XXIe siècle.

La FFF est affiliée à l'UEFA, elle même associée à la FIFA. Ces organismes sont jaloux de leur indépendance et refusent toute ingérence politique dans leurs affaires.

Au final, la FFF écoutera poliment la ministre, virera Escallette et sa bande, mettra une autre bande issue de son sein, et Mme Bachelot sera passée depuis longtemps à autre chose quand sa fumeuse commission (si elle voit jamais le jour) rendra ses conclusions. L'Equipe de France, de retour sous la direction de Laurent Blanc, entamera les qualifications de la Coupe d'Europe 2012 dès l'automne. Il ne sera plus temps de rabâcher un passé qu'on voudra oublier. Même la presse repartira sur de nouvelles bases.

De plus, je rappelle qu'il y a un Euro à organiser en 2016. Tout ce beau monde va devoir travailler ensemble. Ça pèse bien plus que les états d'âme de quelques millionnaires décérébrés qui nous ont piqué un caca nerveux parce que leur "copain" qui est un malotru, s'est fait congédier comme de juste.


----------



## fedo (22 Juin 2010)

constatation effrayante, Mexique - Uruguay ne semble être diffusé sur aucune chaîne française:hein::affraid:.

TF1 retransmet à la même heure le match entre l'Afrique du Sud et le gang de chialeux/chokeux*



*: _comme ils disent au Québec, j'adore:love:_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bachelot fait de la com. C'est la marque bling-bling du président qui veut encore une fois faire croire qu'il peut tout contrôler. La réalité c'est que le ministère n'a aucun moyen de pression sur la Fédération. Il n'a aucune compétence légale d'intervenir dans ce qui est et reste une organisation privée. Les ressources de la Fédération ne viennent pas du budget de l'Etat. Il y a une subvention mais elle est symbolique par rapport à ce que génère le business de la FFF. Bienvenue dans le sport du XXIe siècle.



Hier soir, dans Le grand journal sur Canal+, à la question posée par Michel Denisot sur ce à quoi allait servir la réunion organisée par Roselyne, Christophe Dugarry a répondu : "Rien".



fedo a dit:


> le gang de chialeux/chokeux


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Encore un peu et je vais finir par croire que Bachelot, les joueurs, Domenech et toute la Fédé francaise s'est liguee rien que pour pourrir le fil de la Coupe du Monde de Mac G ;-)



Sans compter les fabricants de vuzulela

haaaaa BBBZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> constatation effrayante, Mexique - Uruguay ne semble être diffusé sur aucune chaîne française:hein::affraid:.



Si si. Sur Canal+Sport, en même temps que France-AfS


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> constatation effrayante, Mexique - Uruguay ne semble être diffusé sur aucune chaîne française:hein::affraid:.
> 
> TF1 retransmet à la même heure le match entre l'Afrique du Sud et le gang de chialeux/chokeux*
> 
> ...


Pour chaque groupe, les deux derniers matchs sont disputés simultanément.
Pour la défaite de la France (je verrais assez bien au moins un carton rouge côté français), c'est du côté de TF1.

Pour Mexico-Uruguay c'est du côté de C+ Sport qu'il faudra se tourner.



patlek a dit:


> Sans compter les fabricants de vuzulela
> 
> haaaaa BBBZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!



C'est vrai que c'est un peu gonflant ce bruit incessant. C'est un peu comme la _ola_ que font les supporters sans aucune autre raison que de faire une _ola_ 

Pour revenir sur le long post de MoonWalker :

l'Équipe n'a pas eu besoin de Domenech pour être une bouse (_cf._ les saloperies déversées sur Jacquet et ses joueurs, avant la finale de 1998) ; j'espère qu'Internet règlera son sort (si les bons journaux sont foutus, autant que les mauvais le soient aussi).
heureusement (?? personnellement, je suis fatigué de toutes ces c*nneries) que l'UEFA a donné son verdict pour l'Euro 2016 avant la CDM  Même Sarkozy n'y aurait rien pu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le gang de chialeux/chokeux*


 
Un audit externe, hein ?
Comment que ça doit baver dans les cabinets de conseil et d'audit... Après une coupe du monde de merde, on va avoir la coupe de France des cabinets.

Sinon, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'une certaine Christine B. serait disponible depuis peu pour coordonner les travaux d'audit afin de compléter sa maigre retraite.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour revenir sur le long post de MoonWalker :
> 
> ...


Cite donc les "saloperies" déversées sur Jacquet par l'Equipe. Y'en a marre des légendes urbaines.

Je lisais l'Equipe à l'époque. Pendant l'année 1998, ils critiquaient le style de jeu de l'Equipe de France, la stérilité de l'attaque lors des match amicaux, la composition des équipes alignées. Et alors ? C'était leur boulot. Rien jamais sur l'homme. Ils sont restés objectifs pendant toute la compétition. Le choix résolument défensif de Jacquet et le prima de la rigueur sur le "beau jeu" ont choqué parce qu'on était encore sous l'influence esthétique de la période 78-82-86. On se faisait royalement chier en regardant l'EdF pendant ses match amicaux. Les articles limites venaient de la grande presse quotidienne, pas des publications sportives.

Et puis, ce n'est pas Saint-Aimet Jacquet. Certains de ses choix n'ont pas portés. Diomède ??? Guivarch ??? On a faillit y passer contre le Paraguay. Mais bon, au final il a eu raison sur tous ses détracteurs. Au sortir de l'Euro 1996, il avait compris que la France ne pourrait gagner son Mondial que si son Equipe était physiquement affutée et défensivement blindée.

Lemaire rééquilibra vers l'offensive à l'Euro 2000. On s'est mangé plus de buts mais le spectacle était au rendez-vous.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cite donc les "saloperies" déversées sur Jacquet par l'Equipe. Y'en a marre des légendes urbaines.


Tu as raison, il faudrait repartir de ce qui a été écrit et publié. Dommage que je n'aie pas conservé les fichiers 
J'ai quand même le très net souvenir que le seul jeu n'était pas mis en cause, mais aussi les capacités intellectuelles, l'élocution, un côté "provincial" et ce genre de joyeusetés.


> Je lisais l'Equipe à l'époque. Pendant l'année 1998, ils critiquaient le style de jeu de l'Equipe de France, la stérilité de l'attaque lors des match amicaux, la composition des équipes alignées. Et alors ? C'était leur boulot. Rien jamais sur l'homme. Ils sont restés objectifs pendant toute la compétition. Le choix résolument défensif de Jacquet et le prima de la rigueur sur le "beau jeu" ont choqué parce qu'on était encore sous l'influence esthétique de la période 78-82-86. On se faisait royalement chier en regardant l'EdF pendant ses match amicaux. Les articles limites venaient de la grande presse quotidienne, pas des publications sportives.
> 
> Et puis, ce n'est pas Saint-Aimet Jacquet. Certains de ses choix n'ont pas portés. Diomède ??? Guivarch ??? On a faillit y passer contre le Paraguay. Mais bon, au final il a eu raison sur tous ses détracteurs. Au sortir de l'Euro 1996, il avait compris que la France ne pourrait gagner son Mondial que si son Equipe était physiquement affutée et défensivement blindée.


Sur ce point, les Italiens nous sont bien supérieurs : défendre comme des forcenés ne les dérange jamais s'il faut vaincre. Les Français veulent toujours du beau jeu sans se poser de question.


> Lemaire rééquilibra vers l'offensive à l'Euro 2000. On s'est mangé plus de buts mais le spectacle était au rendez-vous.


Je n'ai pas ce souvenir-là. Va falloir que je me plonge dans les statistiques de l'époque.

Mais les souvenirs sont volatiles, c'est bien connu.


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La Roselyne elle m'excite de plus en plus...



C' est la dame patronesse qui va allez voir les vilains garçons, et froncer les sourcils en agitant l' index.

Dommage que la fessée ait été interdite... çà aurait put faire du beau spectacle, çà aurait vuzuzelé a mort!

BBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Dommage que la fessée *est* été


 
(Excusez-moi, je poursuis une conversation entamée en privé.)

Là, quand même ?!
C'est pas être intégriste, là, quand même ?!
J'ai failli perdre un oeil en lisant ça !

Les auxilliaires être et avoir, on commence à voir ça en CE2...

Bon, bref, je me casse de ce fil.


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juin 2010)

L' histoire d' aller voir les joueurs la veille du match pour les remettre à leur place c' est trop, je trouve!
Les joueurs de l' EdF ont des smartphone, de l' internet et donc connaissent le traitrement médiatique voir l' avis de l' opinion publique.
Ils ont même pas eu un jour pour se concentrer sur le match face à une équipe d' Afrique du Sud motivée à 200% et jouant chez elle.

Je soutiens l' équipe de France plutôt que de la blamer encore une fois elle reflète un système.Ce système n' est pas bon, pas juste avec des dirigeants incompétents.
Certains disent que pas mal de joueurs de l' équipe de France sont ingérables, je pense plutôt qu' on arrive pas à les gérer (Domenech etc...) alors qu' en club ils ont des coach avec de la poigne donc de l' autorité.
C' est un mauvais casting de dirigeants avec des joueurs qui sont victimes du système.
Avec l' argent on fait beaucoup de choses mais il y a des choses qui ne s' achètent pas.

Pour en revenir sur le terrain, le Match Portugal-Brésil sera un vrai test vu qu' on ne sait pas trop ou les (bresiliens et portugais) situer, en espérant qu' ils vont jouer plutôt que de ce contenter d' un match nul.
C' est pareil avec l' Espagne si elle joue bien contre le Chili on pourra dire que l' Espagne est un sérieux client.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est un mauvais casting de dirigeants avec des joueurs qui sont victimes du système.
> Avec l' argent on fait beaucoup de choses mais il y a des choses qui ne s' achètent pas.


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est un mauvais casting de dirigeants avec des joueurs qui sont victimes du système.
> Avec l' argent on fait beaucoup de choses mais il y a des choses qui ne s' achètent pas.



Heureusement, pour tout le reste, il y a Eurocard - Mastercard.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>



AuroreLDN est morte mais son uvre continue.


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2010)

Marrant mais cette coupe, depuis le début, me fait penser à la guerre 14-18.
Des révoltes, des fusillés pour l'exemple, des dirigeants intouchables aux décisions stupides.

_Ca sent la fin de saison au boulot, j'ai un peu de temps...
Ce qui n'empèche pas les fautes ... lisez florilège et pas florilède_.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Marrant mais cette coupe, depuis le début, me fait penser à la guerre 14-18.
> Des révoltes, des fusillés pour l'exemple, des dirigeants intouchables aux décisions stupides.




Dis pas ça... à la fin on gagne. :affraid:


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juin 2010)

Alors vous êtes chaud bouillant pour cet aprem (16h) équipe de France? (heureusement je bosse à 18h15)
Et 1 et 2 et 3 on rentre à la maison!


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dis pas ça... à la fin on gagne. :affraid:



On n'a pas du regarder le même film


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Juin 2010)

ca va etre une boucherie.

Tellement remontés a bloc que soit ils s'etrippent entre eux a la moindre mauvaise passe, soit ils bouffent du sudaf et gagnent 5-0


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca va etre une boucherie.
> 
> Tellement remontés a bloc que soit ils s'etrippent entre eux a la moindre mauvaise passe, soit ils bouffent du sudaf et gagnent 5-0



Ouaip, t'as raison : rien de mieux que des protéines pour se mettre en jambe.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

Domenech, sous-marin de l'ultragauche.


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

Si par malheur ils se sélectionnent...

çà va etre ttrrrèèès compliqué a gérer. Faudrat il encenser ce que l' on a brulé hier?

(Réponse bientôt!!! Quelque soit l' issue, çà va etre fun!! BBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2010)

Les bleus ont déjà pris un but. En route vers la victoire !


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

Après vérification.. ha oui.


Bon et bien c' est bon alors, je n' aurais pas a éditer tous mes posts

Encore que ce n' est pas fini, on est jamais a l' abri d' un malheur!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Donc mi-temps: 2 a 0 pour l' afrique du sud.


A priori, c' est mort pour l' EDF.


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Juin 2010)

C'est génial ! Du grand art !


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

Ha bah çà!!! c' est une coupe du monde unique!!! du jamais vu, jamais on aurat autant rigolé!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> jamais on aurat autant rigolé!!!!



Ce soir, à Ajaccio... Je te dis pas!   
Forza i pinzuti! :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------

A la mi-temps, rien ne vaut une bonne bière... De là bas. :love: :love: :style:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

*MWOUAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!*


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2010)

La France n'avait que deux joueurs : Lloris et Malouda.

L'expulsion de Gourcuff... le prix de la mutinerie ? Ça ne m'étonnerait pas. 

La bonne nouvelle : c'est fini.


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

Peut etre pas encore tout a fait fini.

Il y a toute l" artillerie lourde qui va sortir, et tirer a vue.

On va peut etre meme encore avoir droit a roselyne qui va ressortir son visage grave (elle le fait super bien ce truc là, si quelqu' un cherche une actrice pour un drame, roselyne, elle est tout indiquée pour çà "Nous avons commandé 80 millions de doses de vaccins" les traits tirés et tout (on en rigole quaziment, faut pas surjouer, c' est mauvais), c' est la meilleures dans ce registre: imbattable!!! Là çà va etre "Nous allons tirer toutes les leçons etc... "


----------



## Kleinepopo (22 Juin 2010)

Z'ont même pas été fichus de marquer contre leur camp...
suis déçue...


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Oui mais j'avais prévu le carton rouge : je suis trop fort. Dommage que ce soit pour Gourcuff qui a l'air d'être un gentil garçon (je n'ai pas vu le match donc je ne sais pas si c'est davantage justifié que pour le malheureux Suisse, hier).

Bon, l'élimination de l'équipe de France : _ça_, c'est fait. On va enfin pouvoir passer à autre chose.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

Bon ben ce soir je vais me mater Looking For Eric, au moins je vais voir un footballeur, pas des danseuses.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Oui mais j'avais prévu le carton rouge : je suis trop fort. Dommage que ce soit pour Gourcuff qui a l'air d'être un gentil garçon (je n'ai pas vu le match donc je ne sais pas si c'est davantage justifié que pour le malheureux Suisse, hier).
> 
> Bon, l'élimination de l'équipe de France : _ça_, c'est fait. On va enfin pouvoir passer à autre chose.



Le carton n'est absolument pas justifié. Un contact dans un acte de jeu aérien. Totalement involontaire. Ça ne vaut même pas un carton jaune.

Une faute manifeste sur le premier but sud-africain. L'attaquant prend appui sur Diaby pour s'élever. C'est là où je pense qu'on paye le cirque des derniers jours.

Consciemment où non, les autres participants de la CM avaient envie de nous punir d'avoir craché dans la soupe.


Une dernière image : Domenech qui refuse de serrer la main de Carlos Alberto Pareira. Petit, mesquin, inutile...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Bon ben ce soir je vais me mater Looking For Eric, au moins je vais voir un footballeur, pas des danseuses.



J'adore ce film.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le carton n'est absolument pas justifié. Un contact dans un acte de jeu aérien. Totalement involontaire. Ça ne vaut même pas un carton jaune.
> 
> Une faute manifeste sur le premier but sud-africain. L'attaquant prend appui sur Diaby pour s'élever. C'est là où je pense qu'on paye le cirque des derniers jours.
> 
> ...


Très chic, en effet ...


----------



## smog (22 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une dernière image : Domenech qui refuse de serrer la main de Carlos Alberto Pareira. Petit, mesquin, inutile...



J'ai vu ça... Le clou du spectacle !
Il faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent, là... (Je parle du cirque, parce que la Coupe, ça c'est bien fini pour eux).

On va rire quand on va entendre le pactole qu'ils vont toucher en repartant...:mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2010)

Meuh non, tout ça n'est qu'un prè-générique : l'histoire c'est une prise de pouvoir déguisé en télé réalité&#8230;
Mais bon, le plus intéressant se fera en coulisse.


----------



## Sylow (22 Juin 2010)

Moi je veux bien leur prime pour rembourser ma télé achetée chez Carrefour !  ( blague)

J'ai toujours soutenue les bleus même encore aujourd'hui mais Domenech la...me décoit ! Je pense qu'il refuse de lui serrer la main a cause de la comédie de son joueur qui est à l'origine du carton rouge. On avait bien ce match en main mais Une tete et un rouge et voila...Enfin bon il y a des coupe du monde ou parfois...

J'attends la version de Evra !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> On avait bien ce match en main mais Une tete et un rouge et voila..



Mwouahahhahahaah Et si ma tante en avait on l'appellerait mon oncle


----------



## ÉB (22 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Peut etre pas encore tout a fait fini.
> 
> On va peut etre meme encore avoir droit a roselyne qui va ressortir son visage grave (elle le fait super bien ce truc là, si quelqu' un cherche une actrice pour un drame, roselyne, elle est tout indiquée pour çà



Il parait que beinex va tourner un remake d'un de ces films. Titre : Roselyne et les fions.


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'attends la version de Evra !



Evra le courageux ?

Celui qui envoi son "coach" lire ses revendications devant la presse ?

Tout cela va finir , malheureusement , comme l'histoire des banderoles  racistes d'une certaine finale , aux oubliettes !

Du pain et des jeux , c'est tout ce que nous demandons , et nos politiques veillerons toujours 
à ce que nous n'en manquions pas .


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2010)

Bon, dommage pour la France. Affaire terminée, on va pouvoir reparler de foot et commenter les performances sportives des equipes encore en lice.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------




KARL40 a dit:


> Il y a déjà eu la Grèce en 2004, cela suffit !



En parlant de la Grece, vous regardez le match contre l'Argentine ? C'est plutot un joli match avec des grecs qui font tout sauf de la figuration.


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2010)

Bientôt le grand déballage 

Henry, Evra, Anelka... ils ont tous apparemment quelque chose à dire... chouette Match? Gala? Point de vue Images du monde ? Détective (spéciale dédicace à Evra)?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Du pain et des jeux , c'est tout ce que nous demandons , et nos politiques veillerons toujours à ce que nous n'en manquions pas .



Pourtant, Roselyne a tout fait pour qu'on ne voit pas de pains dans les poires.


----------



## Sylow (22 Juin 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Evra le courageux ?
> 
> Celui qui envoi son "coach" lire ses revendications devant la presse ?
> 
> ...


 
Je trouve ca facile de juger des personnes étouffées par les médias derrière un écran . Personnellement il y aura un mort déjà du côté des journalistes ! (ou du staff)


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Il parait que beinex va tourner un remake d'un de ces films. Titre : Roselyne et les fions.



et mieux que çà ou pire que tout, pour dire qu' elle est bonne actrice: elle affirme qu' elle a fait pleurer l' équipe de france (et qu' ils se sont levé et qu' ils l' on applaudit)
 Dans e régistre mélodramatique pathos, elle se débrouille nickel!!!

(Je me vois déjà au cinéma, a renifler dans le fauteuil, avec en 20 metres par 8 le grand visage droopy de roselyne. Au moins 5 millions d' entrées le film )


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Juin 2010)

Arrêtez de vous moquer de Roselyne 

Ministre des sports , cela ne s'improvise pas !

Elle vendait des vaccins contre la grippe à la sauvette , dans le metro , 
que la pluspart d'entre vous n'étiez pas nés .
(et Dieu , un de ses amis , sait qu'il faut etre "vaillant" pour exercer ce dur labeur !)

Par conséquent , je vous demande de vous arrêter !


----------



## fedo (23 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> En parlant de la Grece, vous regardez le match contre l'Argentine ? C'est plutot un joli match avec des grecs qui font tout sauf de la figuration.



j'ai trouvé ce match plutôt ennuyeux. France 2 a fait le choix de diffuser ce match en priorité et de l'entrecouper des buts de Nigeria - Corée du Sud, en fait ils auraient du faire l'inverse de mon point de vue.

la qualification de la Corée du Sud fait plaisir.
au passage le Nigeria fait pire que la France au niveau des résultats (3 défaites) mais bien mieux au niveau des buts.

j'espère qu'USA - Algérie sera visible en clair cet aprèsm et que les Slovènes élimineront les Anglais  

Ghana - Allemagne promet beaucoup, on verra réellement ce que valent ces Allemands.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2010)

Au contraire, j'ai beaucoup aimé le match Argentine-Grèce (RTBF2). Mais bon, je supporte l'Argentine. 

Le gardien grec fut une attraction à lui tout seul. 

Et puis Diego Maradona allant saluer chacun à la fin du match, ses joueurs tout comme les grecs, fut le contre exemple de Domenech. Il y a un vrai groupe, uni, proche de son staff, appliqué et talentueux. Ça fait du bien.


----------



## ÉB (23 Juin 2010)

patlek a dit:


> et mieux que çà ou pire que tout, pour dire qu' elle est bonne actrice: elle affirme qu' elle a fait pleurer l' équipe de france (et qu' ils se sont levé et qu' ils l' on applaudit)
> Dans e régistre mélodramatique pathos, elle se débrouille nickel!!!
> 
> (Je me vois déjà au cinéma, a renifler dans le fauteuil, avec en 20 metres par 8 le grand visage droopy de roselyne. Au moins 5 millions d' entrées le film )



Le petit journal de Barthès lui a rendu un hommage (à son talent d'actrice) digne de ce nom hier soir 

Je dois aujourd'hui choisir entre plage et matchs de 16 heures


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Le petit journal de Barthès lui a rendu un hommage (à son talent d'actrice) digne de ce nom hier soir



A voir ici.


----------



## Sylow (23 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j'ai trouvé ce match plutôt ennuyeux. France 2 a fait le choix de diffuser ce match en priorité et de l'entrecouper des buts de Nigeria - Corée du Sud, en fait ils auraient du faire l'inverse de mon point de vue.
> 
> la qualification de la Corée du Sud fait plaisir.
> au passage le Nigeria fait pire que la France au niveau des résultats (3 défaites) mais bien mieux au niveau des buts.
> ...




Ils ont fait nul contre la corée hier soir . Tres beau match !


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2010)

Go England !!!!! :style: :king:


----------



## Fìx (23 Juin 2010)

Et hop, toutes les unes d'un coup.... 

Tchao les mickey! 
Thao Pantin... 
Guignols jusqu'au bout... 
Le retour des zéros... 
Nuls... 
Etc etc... 


Ça leur fera de sacrés souvenirs à encadrer et de quoi en parler à leurs générations futures pendant un bon moment...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juin 2010)

C'est l'Argentine qui va gagner cette Coupe du Monde.




...






C'est tout


----------



## ÉB (23 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> A voir ici.




Bachelot et Cissé : énormes !! 

Et pathétiques


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2010)

Je sais ce que Domenech a dit a l' entraineur de l' Afrique du sud: "je t' enc... , pov con!"

Peut etre pas en fait, mais l' esprit y était.


Qui va nous faire marrer maintenant?? 

Il n' y aurait  pas une autre équipe aussi grotesque?? La notre, elle a quand meme été championne du monde sur ce coup.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

Loverdose


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

L'équipe de France n'ayant pas gagné un seul match, elle va probablement être éliminée de la compétition.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2010)

Moi la seule chose d'intérêt que j'ai découverte c'est que Webo jouait pour le Cameroun sans nous l'avoir dit et qu'il se faisait appelait Achille ...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2010)

Stargazer a dit:


> Moi la seule chose d'intérêt que j'ai découverte c'est que Webo jouait pour le Cameroun sans nous l'avoir dit et qu'il se faisait appelait Achille ...



Eheh&#8230; 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah là là toujours à l'affut ce Webo!


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Ouais enfin sa fiche ouikipédia comporte une erreur d'au moins 30cm quant à sa taille


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais enfin sa fiche ouikipédia comporte une erreur d'au moins 30cm quant à sa taille



Salut Samuel Eto'o!


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais enfin sa fiche ouikipédia comporte une erreur d'au moins 30cm quant à sa taille&#8230;



C'est pour ça qu'ils le nomment le triple décilitre(mètre?) suisse.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Vkmgmv1BBd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Bombigolo (23 Juin 2010)

Trop bon , je me ris dessus


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2010)

Tiens, c'est plutôt calme ici.

La Coupe du Monde de la FIFA est finie ?

Ah, pour vous dire comme tout va bien dans les autres équipes voilà un lien vers l'équivalent italien de l'Equipe : la Gazzetta.
http://www.gazzetta.it/Speciali/Mon...010/bossi-italia-slovacchia-71189242737.shtml

Pour ceux qui ne saurait pas lire l'italien,c'est un article rapportant les propos du ministre italien de la réforme, le trop connu Bossi, leader de la ligue du Nord.

Que dit-il ? Que les italiens vont acheter le match couperet prévu demain contre la Slovaquie. Et d'ajouter " vous verrez que lors du prochain championnat, on trouvera 2 ou 3 joueurs slovaques dans les équipes".

Pas mal, non, pour un ministre ?


----------



## Bombigolo (23 Juin 2010)

Tu me diras , chez nous c'est pas mieux .
Le petit prince reçoit messire Henry demain , et prends les choses en main , 
plus "populeux" , y'a pas !

et pourtant aucune élection à l'horizon


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Ben vu les casseroles déjà accumulées pour 2012, faut s'y coller dès à présent&#8230;


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2010)

sans compter qu'il faut bien faire durer l'écran de fumée&#8230;


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Il me semblait que l'agenda était rempli pour demain. Mais bon.

Quant à Bossi... Ce n'est pas si étonnant.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Tiens, c'est plutôt calme ici.
> 
> La Coupe du Monde de la FIFA est finie ?
> 
> ...



Bossi déteste l'équipe nationale italienne comme tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'Italie. C'est un régionaliste forcené. Seule sa "Padanie" compte ; la version transalpine du Flamingant.

Dommage pour l'Algérie, mais cette équipe a de l'avenir, manque plus qu'un ou deux attaquants de classe.

Deutschland über alles. Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit. On va entendre ça encore longtemps je crois. A moins que Dieu sauve la reine.


----------



## fedo (24 Juin 2010)

perso, je suis content que les USA continuent la compétition car leurs matches sont très enlevés. contre le Ghana ça peut donner lieu à une belle confrontation riche en  buts.
l'Algérie a une belle qualité technique et a trouvé son gardien.

les Anglais sont passés mais ça risque d'être moins drôle pour eux en 8ème.

Aujourd'hui c'est l'heure de vérité pour les Italiens et j'espère que les Japonais vont confirmer leur bonne tenue.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2010)

England powa !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2010)

Très déçu par les anglais ... Très déçu ...
Et n'oublie pas que James ne fait jamais deux bons matchs de suite !! 

Heureusement il y a un Mexique-Argentine dimanche soir ...
Ca c'est du football ! :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Très déçu par les anglais ... Très déçu ...



Ouais. Mais au moins ils ont une bonne mêlée.


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2010)

Ils ont quand même perdu contre les N-Z Maoris


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2010)




----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2010)

Je n'ai jamais été autant supporter de la Slovaquie...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2010)

Bon ben Lippi va passer ses vacances avec Domenech...  

Salut Craqu'...


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

C'est con, on aurait pu attendre  1 jour de plus pour ramener les italiens dans le même charter


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2010)

Le champion en titre éliminé au premier tour... un précédent : Brésil en 1966.

Triste Italie. Bravo aux Slovaques.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le champion en titre éliminé au premier tour... un précédent : Brésil en 1966.



Hmm hmm  .


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hmm hmm  .



L'année 2002 n'a pas vraiment existé, dites-moi ? :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

*AHHHHHHHH BIEN FAIT POUR LEUR G**** AUX RITALES !!!!!!!*


:love::love: :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

On dit "ritals" (ou à l'extrême rigueur "ritaux).

Inculte.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2010)

Belle équipe du Japon et de Hollande :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2010)

*Fanculo&#8230;*

En italien dans le texte&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *Fanculo*
> 
> En italien dans le texte



Ah ben tiens, d'ailleurs, alors que la saison estivale s'apprête à battre son plein, tu me rappelles soudainement ce sympathique petit village de vacances, qui pourrait accueillir aussi bien les membres de "notre" pauvre équipe "nationale" que bon nombre de posteurs un tantinet neuneus... :love:


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Aaaah Fanculo :love:

Un bien beau village


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Juin 2010)

j'imagine qu'en Italie où le foot est une religion cela doit créer un drame. 
A la différence des erreurs de communication de l'équipe de France, j'ai trouvé l'attitude des Italiens très digne.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> j'imagine qu'en Italie où le foot est une religion cela doit créer un drame.
> A la différence des erreurs de communication de l'équipe de France, j'ai trouvé l'attitude des Italiens très digne.



Oui, mais on n'a pas le même style de sélectionneur. Monsieur Lippi assume la pleine et entière responsabilité de ce fiasco. Son dernier acte est de protéger ses joueurs, qu'il reconnaît ne pas avoir convenablement préparé à ce qui les attendait.

A son défendant : la blessure de Pirlo a fait beaucoup. Il suffit de voir le jeu de l'équipe transformé après son entrée en deuxième demi-temps.

L'Italie 2010, c'est un peu la France 2002.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Juin 2010)

C'est juste triste que les Italiens qui sont les tenants du titre ne puisse pas défendre leur titre. En tout cas c'est incomparable avec nous, Il s'agit là juste d'une défaite sportive. Reste que voir la difficulté rencontrée par les équipes "favorites", je trouve que le niveau entre les différents pays tend à se réduire, un effet bénéfique de la mondialisation ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est juste triste que les Italiens qui sont les tenants du titre ne puisse pas défendre leur titre. En tout cas c'est incomparable avec nous, Il s'agit là juste d'une défaite sportive. Reste que voir la difficulté rencontrée par les équipes "favorites", je trouve que le niveau entre les différents pays tend à se réduire, un effet bénéfique de la mondialisation ?



Maradona avance une partie de la réponse : le cycle de qualification européen n'est plus aussi relevé. Il est vrai que la multiplications de petites fédérations dans l'UEFA a dilué l'importance des affrontements.

Ça fait aussi quelques coupes du monde que le niveau général est monté dans le monde. Corée-Japon 2002 a vraiment lancé le foot en Asie. Ils en recueillent les fruits aujourd'hui... d'aucuns annoncent qu'on en est qu'au début.


----------



## fedo (25 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'Italie 2010, c'est un peu la France 2002.



10 ans de malheur à suivre pour les italiens 



> Maradona avance une partie de la réponse : le cycle de qualification  européen n'est plus aussi relevé. Il est vrai que la multiplications de  petites fédérations dans l'UEFA a dilué l'importance des affrontements.


trop de joueurs étrangers dans le championnat italien (pareil pour nous et les Anglais). de facto ils externalisent la formation des joueurs de club et ça rejaillit sur la qualité de l'équipe nationale.
erreurs de sélection (leur gardien remplaçant est nul, Canavarro hum...) et trop de vieux cramés aussi (Gattuso, ça veut dire gâteux non ), ça ne vous rappelle rien ?

Je suis content pour le Japon. j'espère que Portugal - Brésil tiendra son rang.


----------



## MacSedik (25 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ...
> trop de joueurs étrangers dans le championnat italien...



En es-tu sûr? peut-être dans l'anglais ou le français mais ce n'est pas le cas du _Campionato_. Si tu regardes bien les étrangers sont "sur-représentés" dans les grands clubs oui (Inter évidemment, Milan et Juventus) mais pas les clubs plus "provinciaux" genre Catane, Parme ou la Sampdoria..etc qui sont restés fidèles au principe du 3+2 (3 européens et 2 "étrangers"). 

La question qu'il faudra se poser c'est pourquoi n'y a-t-il plus de grands joueurs italiens qui percent dans les grands clubs Italiens (comme les del Piero, Maldini, Bergomi ou Totti à leur époque)? je pense que c'est plus la formation qui est en cause qu'autre chose, regardes l'Allemagne qui s'est bougé le cul après 1998 et en récolte les fruits aujourd'hui avec les Schweinschteiger, özil et consorts. le problème de l'Italie c'est ça, si tu enleves les 23 sélectionnés c'est le vide sidérale _footbalistiquement_ parlant, la preuve rappeler Cannavaro alors que l'Italie devrait avoir, comme même, des défenseurs plus convaincants en réserve...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

Il n'y a pas trop de joueurs étrangers en France. Nos centres de formation marchent. On s'est viandé parce que le sélectionneur était un incapable, et que ceux qui l'ont maintenu ne valent pas mieux. Il y a un problème dans la formation mais ce n'est pas celui-là.

L'Italie se plante sur ce coup parce qu'elle n'a pas réussit à faire le lien avec la relève (d'où mon parallèle avec la France de 2002). En défense, s'appuyer sur la Juve n'a pas été heureux, mais un élément essentiel comme Negro n'était pas là. Il ne faut pas croire, la relève existe. L'Equipe de l'Euro sera totalement renouvelée. Lippi a tout de même lancé quelques jeunes pousses.

Il y a toujours eu beaucoup d'étrangers en Italie, il y en avait autant en 2006. Ça n'a jamais rien empêché.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2010)

English powa !!!!! Oranje Powa !!! Portugal powa !!! japan powa ???? why not !!!


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est juste triste que les Italiens qui sont les tenants du titre ne puisse pas défendre leur titre. <...>


Je ne comprends pas cette remarque : ils l'ont défendu, mais mal. C'est tout.

Lippi étant plus classe que d'autres, il protège ses joueurs et c'est bien ainsi. Cela étant dit, je suis ravi de leur élimination : le jeu italien me débecte et j'en ai plus que marre de les voir réussir à accéder à des finales en jouant piteusement (même si, une fois qualifiés pour les tours suivants ils jouent généralement moins pire).

Il est assez marrant (?) de voir Lippi dire, il y a quelques jours, qu'ils vont se qualifier comme en 1982 avec trois matchs nuls puis gagner le titre  Une équipe incapable de battre les Kiwis ou les Slovaques (rien contre les Slovaques mais ce ne sont quand même pas des cadors non plus) ne mérite pas d'aller en 8èmes.

PS : en 1982 j'ai détesté la _Squadra Azzura_ pour sa qualification, encore davantage pour sa victoire contre le Brésil avec trois buts de Rossi [aargl]. Puis apprécié qu'ils battent nettement la _Mannschaft_. Comme quoi il peut m'arriver de les soutenir, dans des circonstances extrêmes  Par contre, en rugby, je les aime bien


----------



## Poleri (25 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Par contre, en rugby, je les aime bien



D'un autre côté en rugby, ils ont beaucoup plus de chemin à parcourir pour prétendre gagner une compétition


----------



## Gronounours (25 Juin 2010)

Ah en rugby, ils font toujours illusions 30 minutes, et après ils reprennent leur traditionnelle bite au cirage


----------



## Froooom (25 Juin 2010)

En tout cas dans cette histoire je suis bien content pour la corée et le Japon. Quand on voit l'envie qu'ils montrent sur le terrain, on retrouve le foot que l'on connait et pas des guignols qui se prennent pour des sauveurs. 
La prochaine fois on se renseignera un peu sur les autres équipes avant de se rendre compte que le foot au Japon ca représente plus de personnes qu'aux iles Féroé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2010)

Jean-Pierre Escalettes entendu, attention à la Fifa !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Jean-Pierre Escalettes entendu, attention à la Fifa !



Il suffit d'analyser les déclarations des dernières heures. Après avoir surfé sur la vague médiatique entourant l'équipe de France, les responsables de la majorité refluent doucement. Plus d'audit mais une commission d'enquête parlementaire (en réalité un 100% Foot ou un CFC en cercle privé - ils peuvent d'ailleurs organiser ça à la buvette de l'Assemblée - "bordel ! Y'avait péno !"). Les "Etats Généraux du Foot"... dans quelques mois... c'est-à-dire quand plus personne n'en aura rien à faire.

Aujourd'hui la FIFA, qui s'apprête à siffler la fin de partie, va donner un plan à Escalopette pour qu'il trouve enfin la sortie et que des élections amènent un nouveau Conseil Fédéral. L'hyper-supporter a sans doute déjà compris qu'il y a des limites à ne pas franchir s'il ne veut pas perdre son précieux EURO 2016.

Ne pas oublier non plus l'UEFA. Platini sera candidat à sa réélection, une FFF en ruine et discréditée peut lui porter un gros préjudice. Tout le monde a intérêt à calmer le jeu.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2010)

/* surement bien souvent entendue */

Comment appelle-t-on ceux qui partent en juillet ?
des juilletistes


Comment appele-t-on ceux qui partent en août ?
des aoûtiens


Comment appele-t-on ceux qui partent en juin ?
des italiens



Bon sinon, Brésil Portugal, un bel exemple de nul arrangé, non ?
Et puis sortez moi ces espagnoles !


----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il suffit d'analyser les déclarations des dernières heures. Après avoir surfé sur la vague médiatique entourant l'équipe de France, les responsables de la majorité refluent doucement. Plus d'audit mais une commission d'enquête parlementaire (en réalité un 100% Foot ou un CFC en cercle privé -.... Tout le monde a intérêt à calmer le jeu.



Hoooaa, c' était marrant, le spectacle continuait!!.

On est passer a deux doigts de la création d' un ministere du football; ou a un doigt d' un secrétariat d' état au football, et a un ongle d' un grenelle du football.
La déclaration de roselyne (elle n' en aurat pas raté une), a l' assemblée nationale (On se demande un peu ce que çà foutait là) sur une équipe composée de caid et de gamins terrorisés, c' est top!!... j' ai pleuré et j' ai applaudi ...

Moi, j' adore quand tout s' emballe. Et en plus aux type de la FIFA, on aurait put leur sortir la formule consacrée, "on les en... ce sont des pov ..."

Hormis çà, j' ai vu les explications de thierry henri, çà va pas loin. Je pense que là, c' est (malheureusement, parce que pour s' etre marrer, on s' est réellement bien marrer!)le dernier acte de cette bouffonnerie. 
Il y a des interets financiers derriere, pour tous collectivement ou individuellement, qui font que la fin de partie  va etre sifflée, sans compter que déjà, il y avait un "traitre", alors rajouter une  "brebis galeuse" qui déballerait tout (Quoique, en tant que simple spectateur).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

On a retrouvé le gsm de jp


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne pas oublier non plus l'UEFA. Platini sera candidat à sa réélection



Woaw , ça va bouger !

On peut donc espérer une introduction de la video dans les années 2050 , 2060 , à titre d'essai , bien sur


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Woaw , ça va bouger !
> 
> On peut donc espérer une introduction de la video dans les années 2050 , 2060 , à titre d'essai , bien sur



T'es un dangereux progressiste toi... :mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On a retrouvé le gsm de jp



va faire comme son pote: "aller le chercher avec ses dents"  :rateau:


----------



## fedo (26 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j'espère que Portugal - Brésil tiendra son rang.



encore un chokage !!!!!!!!!!!!!
petit arrangement et match ennuyeux  (j'ai dormi)

sinon la Suisse a vraiment déçu et ratée le coche contre le faible Honduras.

2 équipes doivent prouver les bonnes intentions aujourd'hui la Corée du sud et les USA.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> sinon la Suisse a vraiment déçu et ratée le coche contre le faible Honduras.



Quand on marque un seul goal* sur trois matches (même si c'est contre l'Espagne), et qu'on est incapable de battre le Honduras, on ne mérite pas d'aller plus loin. La dernière fois que la Suisse a marqué plus d'un goal dans un match, c'était en octobre dernier contre le... Luxembourg. 

* sans doute le but le plus moche du tournoi jusqu'à présent&#8230;


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> PS : en 1982 j'ai détesté la _Squadra Azzura_ pour sa qualification, encore davantage pour sa victoire contre le Brésil avec trois buts de Rossi [aargl]. Puis apprécié qu'ils battent nettement la _Mannschaft_. Comme quoi il peut m'arriver de les soutenir, dans des circonstances extrêmes  Par contre, en rugby, je les aime bien



Ah Claudio Gentile...le plus grand footballeur de tous les temps


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Ah Claudio Gentile...le plus grand footballeur de tous les temps



Dans mes bras ! :love:

L'artiste dans ses oeuvres :






Il ne fréquentait que les plus grands :


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

Le défenseur italien parfait, quoi.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> sinon la Suisse a vraiment déçu et ratée le coche contre le faible Honduras.



On s'en fout! Si l'Espagne devient championne du monde, la Suisse sera la seule nation à l'avoir battu 



:style:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> On s'en fout! Si l'Espagne devient championne du monde, la Suisse sera la seule nation à l'avoir battu



Bon c'est que des stats: mais jamais une équipe ayant perdu son premier match - là c'est l'Espagne qui a perdu contre la Suisse en l'occurence   - n'a été sacrée championne du monde dans la foulée.


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2010)

Un ptit Uruguay-Argentine en 1/4 comme au bon vieux temps où personne n'était né ici


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

J'aime bien les Uruguayens (d'une manière générale, je soutiens les latino-américains), joueurs techniques avec quelques belles individualités. C'est bien de voir qu'ils ont abandonné leur jeu violent et antipathique des précédentes décennies.

C'est le premier match que je vois et il était plaisant, chacun ayant eu ses chances. Le premier but de Suárez n'est pas si évident à mettre. Le second est magnifique. Finalement, on parvient à le faire tourner, ce ballon 

Pour ce soir, préférence au Ghana pour qu'il y ait au moins une équipe africaine en quarts. Mais je pense que les Étazuniens vont l'emporter : très collectifs, un mental de battants (le _fighting spirit_ outre-atlantique). Les Ghanéens vont devoir se surpasser.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Un ptit Uruguay-Argentine en 1/4 comme au bon vieux temps où personne n'était né ici



Ils ne sont pas dans la même partie de tableau. Le vainqueur d'Argentine-Mexique rencontrera celui de Allemagne-Angleterre. Deux quarts revanches de 1986 possibles : Allemagne-Mexique et Argentine-Angleterre.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

Le Ghana poursuit sa superbe aventure. Deux buts superbes pour montrer qu'ils ne savent pas que gagner sur pénalty.

Dommage tout de même pour les USA. Le but de Gyan en prolongation semble leur avoir fait perdre le sens du jeu qu'ils n'ont retrouvé que dans les dernières minutes.

Curieusement, l'entrée de Gomez n'a rien apporté, au contraire. Il a semblé moins percutant qu'un Altidore fatigué, qui sans aucune frappe a posé plus de problèmes à la défense du Ghana.

Encore bravo au Ghana qui sauve la coupe de l'Afrique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Oui heureusement qu'il y a le Ghana.

Déçu par le 0-0 Brésil/Portugal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le Ghana poursuit sa superbe aventure. Deux buts superbes pour montrer qu'ils ne savent pas que gagner sur pénalty.
> 
> Dommage tout de même pour les USA. Le but de Gyan en prolongation semble leur avoir fait perdre le sens du jeu qu'ils n'ont retrouvé que dans les dernières minutes.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait, mon petit Moumoune ; tout à fait!


----------



## twinworld (27 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le Ghana poursuit sa superbe aventure. Deux buts superbes pour montrer qu'ils ne savent pas que gagner sur pénalty.


ceci dit, je les ai pas trouvés très en verve. Faut que je trouve une stat de possession de balle. Parce que c'est les américains qui ont fait tout le jeu. Le Ghana est efficace, deux actions dangereuses et deux buts.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> On s'en fout! Si l'Espagne devient championne du monde, la Suisse sera la seule nation à l'avoir battu
> 
> 
> 
> :style:





WebOliver a dit:


> Bon c'est que des stats: mais jamais une équipe ayant perdu son premier match - là c'est l'Espagne qui a perdu contre la Suisse en l'occurence   - n'a été sacrée championne du monde dans la foulée.


et déjà contre le Portugal, ça va pas être facile facile. J'espère que l'Espagne va aller loin parce que c'est l'équipe qui, à mon sens, montre le meilleur jeu depuis 2 ou 3 ans.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## fedo (27 Juin 2010)

> ceci dit, je les ai pas trouvés très en verve. Faut que je trouve une  stat de possession de balle. Parce que c'est les américains qui ont fait  tout le jeu. Le Ghana est efficace, deux actions dangereuses et deux  buts.



je partage cet avis mais il faut dire aussi que les attaquants américains semblent techniquement limités à part Dempsey et Donovan.
je doute que le Ghana puisse s'imposer face à l'Uruguay qui possède une très bonne défense.

cet aprèsm, élimination des Anglais


----------



## twinworld (27 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> il faut dire aussi que les attaquants américains semblent techniquement limités à part Dempsey et Donovan.


ouais, y a des fois j'ai eu l'impression de voir les Suisses jouer, c'est tout dire 



fedo a dit:


> cet aprèsm, élimination des Anglais


j'espère, parce que là aussi, ils ont pas montré grand chose. Et les Allemands, depuis quelques années ont un jeu un peu plus explosifs (je me rappelle d'une branlée que la Suisse avait prise lors d'un match amical relativement récent).


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> (je me rappelle d'une branlée que la Suisse avait prise lors d'un match amical relativement récent).



Ah oui tiens, j'avais oublié. 

Bon l'Allemagne va passer haut la main, j'ai des pronos à défendre :style:


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Argentina-Mexico : ça va être dur pour les Mexicains, encore plus avec leur complexe d'infériorité. L'Argentine devrait passer (assez) tranquillement.

Allemagne-Angleterre : l'Allemagne a toutes ses chances. Sauf si, miraculeusement, les Anglais arrivent _enfin_ à bien jouer (comment va la cheville de Rooney ?)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2010)

Allemagne 2 - Angleterre 1 (à la mi-temps)
Que 2 arbitres ne voient pas le ballon entrer dans les cages d'au moins 50/60 cm, ça me sidère.  

edit/4-1 à la 70e minute : la Mannschaft est quand même impressionnante. 

edit/ Victoire de l'Allemagne donc. On ne saura jamais si le score final aurait été le même après ce but anglais refusé.

La vidéo dans les cages bordel !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2010)

/private joke : les rosbifs étaient trop cuits


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /private joke : les rosbifs étaient trop cuits


Surtout sur les 2 buts en contre.


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, le pdf de 70 pages ou jp morgan nous explique que l'angleterre va gagner la coupe du monde ::love:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/31537878/JP-Morgan-Quantitative-Guide-to-World-Cup-2010

apparemment jp morgan utilise le même modèle mathématique pour gérer les comptes de ses clients. 

@+

ps l'allemagne bat l'angleterre 4-1


----------



## fedo (27 Juin 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Allemagne 2 - Angleterre 1 (à la mi-temps)
> Que 2 arbitres ne voient pas le ballon entrer dans les cages d'au moins 50/60 cm, ça me sidère.
> 
> edit/4-1 à la 70e minute : la Mannschaft est quand même impressionnante.
> ...



quelle escroquerie
le football se ridiculise encore une fois.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> quelle escroquerie
> le football se ridiculise encore une fois.



Le destin est farceur. 1966 : Angleterre - Allemagne 4-2 dont un but accordé aux Anglais alors que le ballon n'a pas franchi la ligne. 2010 : Allemagne - Angleterre 4-1 et un but refusé aux Anglais alors que le ballon a franchi la ligne.

A 2-2 à la mi-temps, on n'aurait sans doute pas eu le même match. Les Allemands auraient sans doute gagné tant leur niveau est au-dessus de celui de leur adversaire, mais qui sait...

Comme en 1966, on ne pourrait jamais refaire ce match autrement qu'autour de quelque bières.

La vidéo : on était plusieurs millions à l'avoir cet après-midi... sauf l'arbitre.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela intéresse, le pdf de 70 pages ou jp morgan nous explique que l'angleterre va gagner la coupe du monde ::love:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/31537878/JP-Morgan-Quantitative-Guide-to-World-Cup-2010
> 
> ...



JP morgan aurait-il la même approche modéliste que Lehman ? 
Sinon beau match, mis à part cette histoire de but refusé (à quand la vidéo on se le demande ). J'ai pas senti les anglais dans le match, j'ai eu l'impression (trompeuse face à des allemands à 200% ?) qu'ils ne se se donnaient pas à fond. 

Ce soir, mêmes enjeux, autre match...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela intéresse, le pdf de 70 pages ou jp morgan nous explique que l'angleterre va gagner la coupe du monde ::love:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/31537878/JP-Morgan-Quantitative-Guide-to-World-Cup-2010
> 
> ...



une pieuvre l'avais prédit : http://fr.news.yahoo.com/4/20100625/tod-mondial-allemagne-pieuvre-cb1d00a.html


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Cette histoire de vidéo, c'est assez grotesque. Si l'on sait que ce ne pourra pas être la solution, ça pourrait quand même régler un certain nombre de cas idiots comme celui-ci.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2010)

à 2-2 c'est plus le même match....enfin bref....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/afrique/201...-oeil-de-l-histoire-et-polemique-5898996.html

J'aime les conjonctures, avec la video la France ne se serai pas qualifié, impossible de savoir surtout qu'il y avait des mains non sifflé des Irlandais.

Bref l'Italie aussi c'est vu un but refusé alors qu'il était valide....  

Alors bon ...


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Alors bon rien du tout.

La France n'aurait pas marqué son but et ne se serait sans doute pas qualifié et puis basta.
Il faut définir une plage précise d'utilisation de la vidéo, s'inspirer (sans copier) du Rugby où l'expérience est assez intéressante [pas parfaite _mais_ intéressante].

La question n'est pas du tout de faire du football-fiction mais simplement de donner une aide aux arbitres pour faire correctement leur boulot.

Par ailleurs, on dit conj_ec_tures pas conj_onc_tures.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Alors bon rien du tout.
> 
> La France n'aurait pas marqué son but et ne se serait sans doute pas qualifié et puis basta.
> Il faut définir une plage précise d'utilisation de la vidéo, s'inspirer (sans copier) du Rugby où l'expérience est assez intéressante [pas parfaite _mais_ intéressante].
> ...



Parfaitement.

Sur les fautes et même sur les hors-jeu, qu'on laisse les choses en l'état afin de conserver son rythme à une partie. Ce n'est pas du Football américain ou du Hockey. Mais pour décider si un ballon a franchit la ligne, le recours à la vidéo n'est en rien une hérésie.

Les hommes "en noirs" sont faillibles mais ne sont pas responsables de la situation. Qu'on leur donne les outils de leur travail, ceux d'un football moderne et pas des années cinquante. Et qu'on ne nous parle pas d'un cinquième arbitre qui ne serait qu'un cache misère

Tout le monde a vu la main de Henry, tout le monde a vu le ballon rebondir derrière la ligne de but, sauf ceux qui ont le pouvoir de valider les buts.

Le problème n'est pas neuf. Je me souviens d'ailleurs d'une finale de la CAN aux tirs au but où un but a été refusé alors que le ballon avait bien franchi la ligne.

Tout le monde connaît la solution mais le conservatisme du board et l'obstination aveugle de quelques uns continue à nous gâcher les match.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Et ça recommence avec un but _évidemment_ invalide pour les Argentins.

Ce n'est pas normal : comme dit MoonWalker ci-dessus, tout le monde peut voir sauf ceux qui doivent décider. Et que l'on va pouvoir éreinter après coup comme de juste.

Le seul arbitrage vidéo en coupe du monde, finalement, serait-ce le coup de boule de Zidane ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Bah si alors bon avec la vidéo sa change tout, donc je suis pas forcement contre, mais vous pouvez pas refaire un match, puis limite les joueurs savent bien qu'il y a pas de caméra et ils en profitent.

Même avec le but des Argentins, les mexicains ont râlé ils ont eux raison après il faut se remettre dans le match, au lieu de faire des grosses fautes .... Le 2ème but est guère mieux.

C'est dommage pour l'équipe du Mexique.

Puis mettre la vidéo n'est pas aussi simple, même si c'est juste pour la ligne de but. Et dans ce cas le but de l'Argentine aurait été accepté ... Donc soit la vidéo est partout soit nul part.

Edit : Je trouve abusé la réaction là, à la mi-temps des Mexicains, on dirait qu'ils découvrent les règles du foot (l'arbitre a raison même si il a tort), c'est pas la première injustice et pas la dernière alors il vaut mieux faire avec et essaye de marquer au lieu de continuer de s'énerver !


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Moi, c'est ton raisonnement que je ne parviens pas à comprendre (qui est le même que celui des gougnafiers de la FIFA).
Pourquoi parler de "refaire" le match ? Il s'agit de l'arbitrer mieux. Je crois que tu ne saisis pas trop le sujet.

Toujours est-il que c'est une des raisons qui fait que je ne regarde presque plus le foot : organisation minable, mentalité minable, comportement minable (et commentaires minables). Aucune éthique. A tous les niveaux, c'est pathétique (y compris chez les très jeunes d'ailleurs : ça commence tôt).


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2010)

La messe est dite..... 3-0.....


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> La messe est dite..... 3-0.....



change de signature


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Le troisème est splendide, du Tevez pur jus.

---------- Post added at 21h43 ---------- Previous post was at 21h43 ----------




macinside a dit:


> change de signature


Surtout qu'être successivement pour les Anglais puis les Argentins... 

---------- Post added at 21h45 ---------- Previous post was at 21h43 ----------

Bon : le premier est un scandale. Le second une énorme bourde. Le troisième est beau.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2010)

je ne suis pas pour les argentins !!! je reste anglais.....!!!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2010)

tu aurai du soutenir le mexique alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

au moins le mexique en aura mis un


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2010)

ayé !


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Beau but, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Moi je veux une finale Brésil-Argentine, mais le match Allemagne-Argentine va être intéressant, style de jeux totalement différent.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> je ne suis pas pour les argentins !!! je reste anglais.....!!!!



Toi, tu sors.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2010)

Bah moi j'aurais préféré que ce soit l'Angleterre qui gagne cet AM juste parce qu'ils avaient plus de chances de se faire tôler le tour d'après


----------



## fedo (27 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parfaitement.
> 
> Sur les fautes et même sur les hors-jeu, qu'on laisse les choses en l'état afin de conserver son rythme à une partie. Ce n'est pas du Football américain ou du Hockey. Mais pour décider si un ballon a franchit la ligne, le recours à la vidéo n'est en rien une hérésie.



ouai mais en NHL quand ils ont supprimé la vidéo ils y sont très vite revenus.

l'Italie s'est fait voler, les Anglais et là le Mexique.
ça commence vraiment à faire beaucoup pour une seule coupe du monde.

quand est-ce qu'un arbitre aura assez d'audace pour faire la révolution tout seul, en refusant de continuer le match tant qu'on a pas vérifier la reprise vidéo sur un but 

parce que si demain on a encore une erreur d'arbitrage grotesque j'arrête de regarder, ce ne sera plus crédible.

en plus je soupçonne qu'ils laissent faire en partie à cause des paris sportifs, histoire de rajouter un peu d'aléa...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2010)

En toute honnêteté (je précise parce que je suis supporter de l'Argentine), le hors-jeu n'était évident qu'à l'arrêt sur image.

Tevez et la défense mexicaine ont été en mouvement sur toute l'action et ça se passe en moins de deux secondes. Certes, au départ du ballon il est tout seul, mais quand il lui arrive sur la tête, ils sont deux Mexicains sur lui.

Dans l'action en vitesse réelle, tout le monde a vu but. L'arrêt sur image fiche Tevez au moment où les Mexicains sont le plus éloigné. Mais cet instant n'a existé qu'une fraction de seconde.

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas hors-jeu. Hors-jeu il y a. Mais je souhaiterais qu'on n'accable pas le juge de ligne pour qui tout ça a été très très rapide.

Le tort des joueurs mexicains aura été de protester, de se disperser. C'est leur défaut "classique" (voir le schéma de JPTK). Aussi inutile que nuisible. Le deuxième but découle directement de ce travers.

L'Argentine gagne parce qu'elle est réaliste. Occasion = but. Cela aussi aura manqué aux Mexicains.


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2010)

Ton analyse est juste. Et effectivement il faut être capable de rester solide dans la frustration [Italiens, Argentins, Allemands y sont assez forts].

De même, accabler les arbitres va être le jeu de la FIFA puisqu'ils ne vont sans doute pas arbitrer grand chose d'autre dans cette coupe du monde.

Ce que je trouve rocambolesque est que, apparemment, il aurait _pu_ y avoir arbitrage vidéo (le grand écran du stade a montré la boulette) et... ça ne s'est pas fait. Alors, peut-être, la FIFA sera favorable à l'arbitre italien puisqu'il a suivi les consignes 

J'ai vu le but refusé à Lampard et c'est effectivement curieux : les arbitres, sur ce coup, ne sont pas très bons. Pour le reste : les Allemands plantent deux buts en contre car les Anglais attaquent pour revenir, rien que de très logique avec des attaquant assez vifs et techniques.

Pour la suite :

messieurs les Argentins, par pitié, virez-nous les Allemands et leur jeu à la noix. Après une coupe gagnée par les Italiens, si c'est encore une fois les Allemands qui vont au bout, c'est sûr : j'arrête le football et passe à autre chose (le cricket, le base-ball, le footy, que sais-je :rateau
j'imagine mal les Néerlandais ne pas battre la Slovaquie
on aura un quart-de-finaliste imprévu : Japon ou Paraguay
messieurs les Portugais, un petit effort aussi pour accompagner vers la sortie les Espagnols.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Après une coupe gagnée par les Italiens, si c'est encore une fois les Allemands qui vont au bout, c'est sûr : j'arrête le football et passe à autre chose (le cricket, le base-ball, le footy, que sais-je :rateau



Le Pilou!

[YOUTUBE]zIvcbJ7dxY8[/YOUTUBE]

Justement le WE prochain c'est les Championnats du Monde de Pilou à Coaraze!

[YOUTUBE]gNfPOFb-UGQ[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2010)

Le niveau est très relevé


----------



## inkclub (28 Juin 2010)

pays-bas - slovaquie 1-0

et

*Jean-Pierre Escalettes annonce sa démission de la présidence de la  FFF*
               Le président de la Fédération française de football a  annoncé lundi dans un communiqué qu'il démissionnerait lors du prochain  conseil fédéral, vendredi 2 juillet. Après la déroute des Bleus à la  Coupe du monde, la ministre des sports, Roselyne Bachelot, avait  considéré sa démission comme "inéluctable". (Reuters, AFP)             

@+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Jean-Pierre Escalettes annonce sa démission de la présidence de la  FFF*
> Le président de la Fédération française de football a  annoncé lundi dans un communiqué qu'il démissionnerait lors du prochain  conseil fédéral, vendredi 2 juillet. Après la déroute des Bleus à la  Coupe du monde, la ministre des sports, Roselyne Bachelot, avait  considéré sa démission comme "inéluctable". (Reuters, AFP)
> 
> @+



Comment va réagir la FIFA? (le site semble avoir des problèmes pour l'instant)


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Comment va réagir la FIFA? (le site semble avoir des problèmes pour l'instant)



finalement, c'est assez rigolo: la FiFA refuse la video comme aide à l'arbitrage, mais soudain l'aime beaucoup plus pour regarder (et donc critiquer) Bachelot!   

je trouve excessive l'implication gouvernementale, mais la FIFA ferait mieux d'être officiellement un peu plus discrète sur le problème...


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2010)

Suspense. Allons-nous vers un retrait de l'Euro 2016 pour l'attribuer aux valeureux Turcs ? 

Sans en partager forcément ses conclusions, on peut s'amuser à lire l'article que consacre _The Economist_ à notre nationale hystérie footballistique (et extra-footballistique).


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Suspense. Allons-nous vers un retrait de l'Euro 2016 pour l'attribuer aux valeureux Turcs ?



Si seulement


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2010)

vive la hollande !!!! 2-1 vs slovaquie et là une autre messe brésil vs chili...3-0...amen


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2010)

Les Brésiliens assurent tranquillement leur match. Ils jouent comme des Italiens qui auraient du talent (défense de fer, attaquants doués et milieux solides ; but sur corner : ultra-réalisme). Ils méritent leur victoire sans discussion (et sans erreur d'arbitrage ).

Reste que je suis content du Chili qui joue plutôt bien et avec coeur contre un adversaire pus fort. Ils font de jolis mouvements et font honneur à leur maillot, _eux_. Un petit but serait une récompense bienvenue


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2010)

Ce Brésil est énorme.

Ils jouent sérieux et solide, comme on s'y attendait avec Dunga aux commandes, mais dès qu'ils lâchent la bride ça fait but.

L'action sur le corner est très bien pensée. Allez chercher un ballon sur la tête de Juan, ainsi protégé par trois coéquipiers. Les deux autres buts sont représentatifs du potentiel de la Celeçao 2010.

Dommage pour le Chili qui avait commencé très fort tactiquement, mais ce soir, ils n'étaient tout simplement pas dans la même catégorie.

Les Pays-Bas ont battu des Slovaques étranges. Menés 1-0 ceux-ci sont restés timides jusqu'à la 70e minute. Et là, les bataves endormis par le faux rythme du match ont bien faillit boire la tasse, nonobstant la maladresse de Vittek et les exploits de Stekelenburg. A l'arrivée ça fait 2-1 mais je ne vois pas ces Pays-Bas en demi-finale. En quart, face aux Brésil, la défense centrale des oranges risque d'avoir quelques difficultés avec Fabiano, Robinho et Kaka.


----------



## fedo (29 Juin 2010)

> A l'arrivée ça fait 2-1 mais je ne vois pas ces Pays-Bas en  demi-finale.



j'espère pas non plus car ils sont ennuyeux à regarder et plutôt lents dans l'action (à part 2 ou 3 individualités)

je mets une petite pièce sur le Brésil pour la victoire finale


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

De ce que j'ai pu voir, il n'y a pas réellement de fond de jeu côté Oranje ; certes les petits gabarits techniques et rapides comme Snejder ou Robben peuvent à eux seuls faire des dégâts mais je n'y crois pas trop pour l'instant.

Pour le Brésil, par contre, en les voyant jouer il y a un côté inéluctable assez impressionnant. Lucio est bien meilleur qu'en club, Juan égal à lui-même, Maicon remarquable (mais ça, on le savait depuis longtemps). En plus ils ont un gardien de très haut niveau. Au milieu c'est très solide. Il n'y a qu'en attaque où je ne suis pas plus convaincu. Luis Fabiano est évidemment très bon mais Kaká ne me paraît pas dans son assiette. Quant à Robinho, il est à la fois médiocre et décisif (il a loupé un nombre certain de passes et de contrôles mais fait une passe impeccable et marqué un but).

Mais on sent la patte de Dunga et sa volonté de structurer son équipe ; on peut saluer le fait que les joueurs suivent les consignes et ont l'air soudé. Comparer la sortie de Van Persie (déçu et râleur) et celle de Kaká (tout sourire malgré une performance en demi-teinte).

Reste que ça n'est pas super sexy, mais bon... on sait que l'essentiel reste de gagner.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que ce match était moins "technique" que les autres, il y avait beaucoup de gestes techniques ratés.

Mais sur l'ensemble des matchs de la CM, le Brésil est de très loin l'équipe la plus agréable à regarder, et même si ils venaient à perdre.

Moi je vote pour la final Argentine/Brésil


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2010)

Allemagne Hollande Portugal.....une surprise...? Le Japon why not !


----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Le Japon why not !


Faut voir si Honda à la pêche aujourd' hui!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2010)

Mondial: Domenech auditionné mercredi à l'Assemblée avec Escalettes



> Des députés UMP ont également demandé une commission d'enquête parlementaire.



Rien que ça. 

Non, sans déconner, ils n'ont vraiment rien de mieux à faire nos parlementaires ?


----------



## yret (29 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mondial: Domenech auditionné mercredi à l'Assemblée avec Escalettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord ! On doit aimer le ridicule chez nous ! 

D'autant plus que ce "fiasco" n'est pas plus terrible que celui de 2002 où l'équipe de France a terminé dernière aussi avec 1 point (contre l'Uruguay déjà) mais en ne marquant AUCUN but !! avec pourtant une majorité de l'équipe championne du monde 98 et championne d'Europe 2000 !!! 

En plus elle n'avait pas eu à passer par la phase "qualifications" qui aurait peut-être été fatale ! et dire que ces joueurs sont, pour beaucoup, croniqueurs ou consultants sur différentes chaînes ou radios et qu'ils ne se privent pas cette année pour être "très" critiques !

Enfin moi tout cela me donne la nausée sur le comportement général français y compris et surtout les médias ... qui n'ont pas osé faire la même chose en 2002 contre "nos champions du monde" ...


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Ce n'est pas la performance sportive qui est en jeu. C'est la grève de l'entraînement des joueurs et, en remontant de quelques heures, "l'affaire Anelka". Donc un problème de "respect du maillot" et, par conséquent, du pays qu'il représente (un peu comme une injure au drapeau national, quoi). Le reste n'est qu'une suite logique de ce fondamental problème 

On peut penser que le Président a autre chose à faire que recevoir Th.Henry le jour d'une grève liée à la refonte du système de retraites. On doit avoir tort...  De même que la victoire de '98 a été sur-exploitée comme symbole de la francitude moderne, de même la faillite sportive (et morale) de cette équipe l'est comme symbole des problèmes sociaux divers qui préoccupent les Français (enfin, certains Français).
Quand on voit la sortie que certains s'autorisent, mêlant "caillera", d'Islam, mafia etc. on a des raisons d'être consternés par la tournure prise par les événements.

Cela étant, tout ça va bien finir par se tasser et on passera à autre chose, comme d'habitude, mais c'est assez tristounet. Ce qui m'embête un peu, footballistiquement parlant, c'est que Laurent Blanc va avoir une pression démesurée sur ses larges épaules et tout le monde va lui tomber dessus dès le premier (allez, le second) match de l'équipe de France, qui sera sans aucun doute très moyen, au mieux.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mondial: Domenech auditionné mercredi à l'Assemblée avec Escalettes



Attention tout de même à ne pas aller trop loin&#8230; Ça serait con de ne pas pouvoir participer à l'Euro 2012, sans même avoir pu défendre ses chances sur le terrain, toutes maigres soient elles.


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> , sans même avoir pu défendre ses chances sur le terrain, toutes maigres soient elles.



Elles ne sont pas minces, les terrains  ont été préparés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Attention tout de même à ne pas aller trop loin&#8230; Ça serait con de ne pas pouvoir participer à l'Euro 2012, sans même avoir pu défendre ses chances sur le terrain, toutes maigres soient elles.



Pas d'inquiétude à avoir : ils sauront s'arrêter avant et les états généraux du foot finiront aux oubliettes, où ils auront été expédiés fissa par une nouvelle diversion de notre cher président. 

En attendant il aura fait diversion avec cette affaire et fait (un peu) oublier les sujets qui fâchent : la réforme des retraites, le dernier rapport de la Cour des comptes pas réjouissant sur l'état des déficits et de la dette,... Et c'est surtout ce qui compte pour lui.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Faut voir... Le fait de passer devant l'assemblée est déjà un acte politique, ils feraient mieux de tout annuler. Amha.


----------



## fedo (29 Juin 2010)

> Pas d'inquiétude à avoir : ils sauront s'arrêter avant et les états  généraux du foot finiront aux oubliettes où elles auront été expédiées  fissa par une nouvelle diversion de notre cher président.


tu sous-estimes TF1 qui possède les droits télé et puis Nike qui a payé une fortune pour imprimer les maillots bleus.

eux ils vont faire comprendre que c'est la dernière fois qu'ils ont pu se permettre autant de ridicule.

d'autant plus à TF1 que le chiffre d'affaire en a pris un bon coup dans les dents et ils ont du rappeler les Experts en urgence


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

TF1, ça fait deux fois que l'Équipe de France leur fait le coup. Trop dur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faut voir... Le fait de passer devant l'assemblée est déjà un acte politique, ils feraient mieux de tout annuler. Amha.



Tu rigoles. Passé les vacances, l'Assemblée va crouler sous les textes de lois à examiner et à voter et ils n'auront plus le temps de s'occuper de ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------




bompi a dit:


> TF1, ça fait deux fois que l'Équipe de France leur fait le coup. Trop dur



On dit "jamais 2 sans 3".


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Remarque : j'oubliais la Coupe du monde de 1994 avec les deux défaites finales en éliminatoires (Bulgarie et Israël). C'était dur pour TF1, là-aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Nul nul nul le match Japon/Paraguay et c'est pas fini.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2010)

PARAGUAY VS JAPON.....:sleep:


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Je ne fais que lire les commentaires du site d'un célèbre (quoique médiocre) quotidien sportif et ça n'a pas l'air folichon en effet.

PS : au sujet de l'hystérie footballistique française, il m'est revenu celle concernant ce brave Tiger Woods aux Étazunis : chacun son hystérie, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

L'arbitre n'a pas l'air d'aimer les Japonais en tout cas.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2010)

c'est le plus pénible de la compète pour l'instant....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

J'aime bien les penalty moi   au moins il y aura des buts !!! quoique ? :d

J'espère quand même que c'est le Japon qui va gagner, je n'aime pas du tout la façon de jouer du Paraguay.

Zut Paraguay qui gagne


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien fait de ne pas regarder non plus le match de ce soir, qui n'avait pas l'air extramidable et qui se termine dans le sens inverse de celui que je souhaitais 

PS : Pendant ce temps, j'ai passé un très bon moment avec _L'illusionniste_.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2010)

Paraguay - Japon : je me suis emm... :sleep:

Contrairement à vous, je ne suis pas fâché de voir partir ces Japonais. Endo, Honda, ok, ils sont doués. De beaux et grands joueurs. Mais les autres n'ont que la discipline et la résistance physique à faire valoir. La qualité générale du jeu nippon a été déplorable tout le long de ce mondial.

Espagne - Portugal. En dehors de Christiano Ronaldo, qui l'a joué vraiment trop perso sur ce match, le Portugal est une belle équipe mais elle se regarde jouer et a tendance à laisser venir son adversaire. L'Espagne est venu, a vu, a vaincu. Cette équipe maitrise son football mais a quand même eu de la peine à trouver les buts.

L'Espagne devrait atteindre la demi-finale sans trop d'encombre.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

En demi final je vois bien :

Espagne, Brésil.

Et Uruguay, Argentine mais la ca va être plus difficile.

On aura peut être des surprise (Ghana j'espère).

En tout cas j'espère que les Pays Bas ne vont pas passer, pareil pour le Paraguay.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> En demi final je vois bien :
> 
> Espagne, Brésil.
> 
> ...



Cela n'est pas possible. Les tableaux sont déjà établis.

D'un côté tu as UruguayGhana et BrésilPays-Bas, de l'autre ArgentineAllemagne et ParaguayEspagne.

Brésil et Espagne ne peuvent se rencontrer qu'en finale. De même pour Uruguay et Argentine.

En demi, je vois Uruguay vs. Brésil et Argentine (ou Allemagne) vs Espagne.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Bah oui je sais pour les tableaux  J'ai mit les 4 équipes à la suite 

"En demi, je vois Uruguay vs. Brésil et Argentine (ou Allemagne) vs  Espagne. 	"

Pareil mais comme je veux une final argentine VS brésil 
Quoique Espagne Vs Brésil sa peut être bien.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2010)

Les danseuses espagnoles.....et CAPDEVILLA quel escroc !!!!


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

Dans un sport où l'on t'apprend très tôt à tricher, ce n'est pas étonnant.

Ça fait partie de ces choses sympathiques du _balompié_ : on peut faire l'artiste dramatique sur le terrain et amener à l'expulsion d'un adversaire mais on n'est pas sanctionné après coup


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2010)

C'est pour ça que de plus en plus de footballeurs se recyclent dans le cinéma à la fin de leur carrière sportive, ils ont déjà toutes les bases.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2010)

Vivement dans 4 ans au Brésil pour revoir l'équipe du Mexique ...
Ils auront peut être trouvé un "tueur" devant pour passer les huitièmes ...

Leur sélectionneur, Javier Aguirre, a par ailleurs (hélas) donné sa démission suite
à l'élimination face aux futurs champions du monde argentins D).

Sinon défaite hélas prévisible des portugais qui ont (logiquement) laissé le jeu aux espagnols mais n'ont à aucun moment eu des envies offensives ...
Leur entraineur, Queiroz, devait viser ou espérer les tirs au but ... 
Après une qualification plus qu'houleuse ... En voilà un qui devrait démissionner aussi !

_Pour IceandFire
Il me semble bien que Capdevilla reçoive un coup de coude ..._


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> _Pour IceandFire
> Il me semble bien que Capdevilla reçoive un coup de coude ..._



De l'homme invisible alors 

[YOUTUBE]n4o9Dcp5gYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> De l'homme invisible alors


'tain, il est balaize, lui, dis-donc !...  
Devrait faire un stage en n°9 derrière la mêlée, ça lui apprendrait à vivre...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2010)

Hum... pas clair.

Ce ralentis ne montre pas tout. Il faut regarder l'action dans son ensemble, au moment ou Ricardo Costa passe devant Capdevilla. C'est là que la faute a lieu. Un geste d'écartement du bras pour s'imposer, peut-être même un coup sur l'oreille que l'Espagnol amplifie malicieusement et avec beaucoup de sens dramatique. Faut pas qu'il cherche loin pour sa reconversion...

Maintenant, les arbitres l'auront à l'oeil.

[YOUTUBE]U-u5dcSAAq8&f[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

"Si on ne triche pas, on est pas prêt à tout".

Et la effectivement il y a rien du tout.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, il est balaize, lui, dis-donc !...
> Devrait faire un stage en n°9 derrière la mêlée, ça lui apprendrait à vivre...


Yep, c'est à gerber. 
Ce que je pige pas, c'est à quel moment elles réfléchissent ces danseuses ? Ils doivent bien se douter que le monde entier aura le ralenti de l'image sous tous ses angles... même pas peur de passer pour un guignol quoi ...
Ah nan c'est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'une seule caméra qui filme uniquement le ballon.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2010)

Paraguay - Espagne

Désolé pour le beau jeu, j'ai choisi mon camp => http://www.tdg.ch/larissa-riquelme-enlevera-haut-paraguay-2010-06-30

:love:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> De l'homme invisible alors



Comment c'est petit de ne montrer que la fin de l'action   

Merci à Moonwalker de m'avoir évité de perdre du temps à rechercher la VRAI vidéo :rateau:

Après, que Capdevilla exagère, ça ne fait pas de doute ....


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2010)

Quel E..... !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Paraguay - Espagne
> 
> Désolé pour le beau jeu, j'ai choisi mon camp => http://www.tdg.ch/larissa-riquelme-enlevera-haut-paraguay-2010-06-30
> 
> :love:



Caramba! Viva Paraguay!
:love:


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2010)

L'accrocherait bien dans la surface.

Et tant pis pour le carton rouge.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2010)

A fond dans le rond central


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> A fond dans le rond central



Mmm... tu es adepte de la défense de zone... là, je privilégierais plutôt le marquage à la culotte.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> là, je privilégierais plutôt le marquage à la culotte.



Plutôt sans pour moi... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis pas pour la vidéo dans le foot ... 

Et HEINZE non plus !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

'chier le déménagement de ligne en plein Brésil-Pays-Bas .


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> 'chier le déménagement de ligne en plein Brésil-Pays-Bas .



m'en fout, j'suis ni Brésilien, ni Pays-Basque.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2010)

Une grande incertitude sur le destin du Ghana. Chacun sait qu'en foot il y a des méchants Ghana et des gentils Ghana.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2010)

Des travelos contre des batavias ça doit être un beau match tiens!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Je suis trop énervé, c'est même pu une coupe du monde, c'est devenu l'équipe qui simule le plus, l'équipe qui fait le plus copain copain avec l'arbitre, n'importe quoi cette équipe des Pays-Bas. Ruben n'est même pas un bon joueur c'est juste un acteur. Et vive les mecs qui commente "c'est magnifique ce qu'ils font" .... Bref

Le Brésil n'est pas irréprochable ils auraient pu en mettre plus des buts pour assommer le match.

Vivement la video pour qu'on regarde des matchs de foot quoi !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2010)

Si l'équipe du Brésil pouvait enfin sortir du vestiaire...

Ce n'est pas que le spectacle comique de la mi-temps était déplaisant, j'ai beaucoup ri, mais enfin, ça dure un peu trop longtemps... 45 mn. :mouais:


Une bonne leçon pour l'Argentine demain. Surtout ne pas prendre l'adversaire de haut.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2010)

Paraguay Champion du Monde!


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Juillet 2010)

I love oranje. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis trop énervé, c'est même pu une coupe du monde, c'est devenu l'équipe qui simule le plus, l'équipe qui fait le plus copain copain avec l'arbitre, n'importe quoi cette équipe des Pays-Bas. Ruben n'est même pas un bon joueur c'est juste un acteur. Et vive les mecs qui commente "c'est magnifique ce qu'ils font" .... Bref
> 
> Le Brésil n'est pas irréprochable ils auraient pu en mettre plus des buts pour assommer le match.
> 
> Vivement la video pour qu'on regarde des matchs de foot quoi !!!!!



N'importe quoi ! T'es énervé, va jouer avec Melo. 

Robben a été balancé, crocheté, piétiné. Il fallait quoi ? Qu'il sorte du terrain avec sa jambe sous le bras après avoir été cisaillé par Bastos ?

Si les Brésiliens n'avaient pas laissé leur football aux vestiaires, ils auraient gagné ce match.


Ne t'en déplaise : Van Bommel est un gentleman !  

[Et je ne dis pas ça parce que je suis un supporter du Bayern de Munich. Non Môssieur ! ]


----------



## - B'n - (2 Juillet 2010)

> Ne t'en déplaise : Van Bommel est un gentleman !


C'est marrant c'est toujours ce qu'on dit des bourrins (rugby "sport de gentleman", boxe "sport noble")&#8230; 

Van Bommel est un fourbe, toujours dans les pattes de l'arbitre alors qu'il arrête pas ses petits coups en douce pour casser le jeu (peut-être pas sur ce match, que je n'ai pas vu en entier). Ceci dit c'est un très bon joueurs sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Robben a simulé sur l'action du but Bastos l'a même pas touché, c'est pas pour rien qu'un joueur c'est prit 1 carton jaune pour avoir simuler, 1 seul je trouve sa pas chère payé vu leurs façon de jouer. A l'Italienne quoi, ou comme l'Allemagne il y a bien longtemps.

De toute façon ils gagneront jamais la coupe du monde, vu que maintenant ils ont une moitié d'équipe a cause des cartons.

Van Bommel aurait du avoir minimum un carton jaune parce que c'est lui qui les brises les jambes. En plus je le trouve pas forcement bon comme joueur. Sauf au Théâtre avec Roben, il devrait faire une troupe de Théâtre plutôt qu'une équipe de foot.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Robben a simulé sur l'action du but Bastos l'a même pas touché, c'est pas pour rien qu'un joueur c'est prit 1 carton jaune pour avoir simuler, 1 seul je trouve sa pas chère payé vu leurs façon de jouer. A l'Italienne quoi, ou comme l'Allemagne il y a bien longtemps.



P#@% !!!

Là, je ne rigole plus. Il a sauté pour ne pas se faire emporter la jambe. Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi. Ce n'est pas parce que le joueur est encore entier qu'il n'y a pas faute.

Le but c'est parce que leur soi-disant "meilleur gardien du monde" s'est troué lamentablement. Déjà au premier tour, sur le but Nord Coréen, il a montré qu'il n'assurait pas des masses dans cette compétition.

Bastos était à la ramasse sur Robben, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que Dunga l'a sorti avant qu'il ne se prenne un carton rouge.

En première mi-temps, les Brésiliens jouaient au football et pas au casse tibia. La multiplication des fautes sur Robben en deuxième montrait surtout leur impuissance. Ils étaient complètement largués.

Quand Melo s'essuie les crampons sur Robben, c'est autant du dépit qu'une volonté de casser le joueur adverse. En plein sur sa cuisse convalescente. Je ne pense pas que c'était innocent.

Le Brésil peut montrer un beau et grand football mais quand ils perdent ils se transforment souvent en fossoyeurs.

Les Brésiliens ont perdu parce qu'ils se croyaient déjà champion du monde en entrant aux vestiaires. La suffisance, voilà ce qui les a mis dans le trou.

Tactiquement, ils n'ont pas suffisamment exploité la faiblesse de la charnière centrale des Oranges. La seule fois où ils sont passé dans l'axe ils ont marqué. Sur coup de pied arrêté, leur défense de fer s'est transformée en carton-pâte. Des mannequins immobiles sur le but de Sneijder.

La vérité, celle du terrain : le Brésil n'était psychologiquement pas à la haute de la coupe du monde.

Van Bommel : c'est un tordu de première, provocateur en diable. Je suis suffisamment la Bundesliga pour connaître le personnage. Mais Lucio n'est pas un ange non plus. Simplement, Van Bommel a été plus fin sur ce match. Aucune provocation, des fautes mineures mais judicieuses. Il a compris la psychologie de l'arbitre et a fait en sorte de ne jamais sortir des limites de l'acceptable. On ne peut pas en dire autant de Melo.


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Paraguay Champion du Monde!



je mets une petite pièce sur l'Uruguay.

oui il y avait bien carton rouge sur Melo.
mais les Bataves mettent 2 buts mouleux.
le 1er est un pur garbage goal et le second pas sûr que la 1ère déviation de la tête soit faîte exprès.

avec le Kaka avait mis ses lunettes il aurait cadré son tir enveloppé et on serait tous en train de dire que le Brésil va gagner la Coupe du Monde


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> C'est marrant c'est toujours ce qu'on dit des bourrins (rugby "sport de gentleman", boxe "sport noble")


Ouais, ben en attendant, au rugby, on ne se roule pas par terre...
Pour une faute imaginaire...


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2010)

Même au rugby il peut y avoir des coups moches; des tricheries et des erreurs d'abritrage.
Mais pas au point du foot, nous sommes d'accord.

Je me dis que j'ai raison de ne pas regarder les matchs : j'ai jamais aimé voir les équipes que j'ai envie de voir gagner mal jouer et/ou perdre. Comme l'Uruguay ou le Brésil, par exemple.


----------



## - B'n - (2 Juillet 2010)

Arrêt de Suarez des 2 mains 

[YOUTUBE]WM_1jPigMhg[/YOUTUBE]

Dans ces cas là on devrait accorder le but. J'espère qu'il va être suspendu en conséquence.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2010)

Il est suspendu, évidemment.
Reste que Gyan doit avoir les boules, là.

Et je suis content. Dommage de ne pas voir Suárez dans la suite, c'est un beau joueur (avec ses pieds).

---------- Post added at 23h32 ---------- Previous post was at 23h26 ----------

Je viens de voir les buts des Néerlandais : à quoi ça sert d'avoir des grands dans une surface pour qu'un joueur de poche comme Snejder marque de la tête.

Mauvaise saison pour Felipe Melo : pourrie à la Juve, ratée en CDM.

Quant aux Brésiliens, ils n'ont pas su hausser le niveau : ils donnaient l'impression de pouvoir le faire mais non. Dunga va avoir une bonne réception au pays


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il est suspendu, évidemment.
> Reste que Gyan doit avoir les boules, là.
> 
> Et je suis content. Dommage de ne pas voir Suárez dans la suite, c'est un beau joueur (avec ses pieds).
> ...



J'ai dit : "une défense en carton-pâte".

Dunga vient d'annoncer sa démission (comme ça il est pas obligé de rentrer de suite). Il devrait faie un peu de tourisme en Afrique... comme le docteur Livingston. 

Suarez s'est sacrifié. Quoiqu'il arrive, son mondial est fini ce soir ; le tarif pour ça sera de deux matchs de suspension. Son geste était beau, même si fautif. Il a payé, inutile d'épiloguer.

Laisser tirer Gyan blessé a été une énorme bêtise. Le Ghana a eu sa chance de marquer l'histoire de la coupe du monde. Il l'a laissé passer.

Van Bommel vu sur le site de l'Equipe :






Il ne se laisse pas prendre à la provocation de Robinho qui essayait de provoquer l'expulsion d'un Orange pour compenser l'éviction de Melo.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

Les brésiliens jouent mal. Même avec du talent, ça ne passe pas. Et ça fait deux fois qu'ils giclent au même stade de la compétition. La dernière fois, ils jouaient à deux à l'heure, comme s'ils pensaient que leur aura suffisait à faire peur à l'adversaire. Là, ils avaient changé de tactique. Le système Donga (moins de beau jeu, plus de saloperie) a échoué, et c'est tant mieux.

Les oranje, eux, savent que pour gagner au foot, il faut jouer avec sa tête autant qu'avec ses pieds. S'ils pouvaient retrouver l'Argentine en finale et prendre leur revanche de 1978, je serais comblé.


----------



## - B'n - (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Suarez s'est sacrifié. Quoiqu'il arrive, son mondial est fini ce soir ; le tarif pour ça sera de deux matchs de suspension. Son geste était beau, même si fautif. Il a payé, inutile d'épiloguer.


J'ai du mal a trouver ça beau moi&#8230; "sacrifice" ou pas. J'aurais plus parlé de tricherie que de faute. Une faute est involontaire, pas une tricherie.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> J'ai du mal a trouver ça beau moi "sacrifice" ou pas. J'aurais plus parlé de tricherie que de faute. Une faute est involontaire, pas une tricherie.


Ouais enfin en l'occurrence vu la vitesse à laquelle ça se passe je pense plus à un réflexe qu'à un geste délibéré.
Même si j'aurai bien aimé que le Ghana crucifie l'Uruguay dans la foulée juste parce que c'était la dernière équipe africaine et qu'ils ont bien assuré.


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les brésiliens jouent mal. Même avec du talent, ça ne passe pas. Et ça fait deux fois qu'ils giclent au même stade de la compétition. La dernière fois, ils jouaient à deux à l'heure, comme s'ils pensaient que leur aura suffisait à faire peur à l'adversaire. Là, ils avaient changé de tactique. Le système Donga (moins de beau jeu, plus de saloperie) a échoué, et c'est tant mieux.
> 
> Les oranje, eux, savent que pour gagner au foot, il faut jouer avec sa tête autant qu'avec ses pieds. S'ils pouvaient retrouver l'Argentine en finale et prendre leur revanche de 1978, je serais comblé.


Marrant. En 78 j'étais à 200% pour les Néerlandais (avec leurs très bons joueurs, dont Rensenbrink, et leur impayable gardien Jongbloed), comme en 74 d'ailleurs.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai viré définitivement Sud-Américain  Dans l'ensemble, leur jeu a évolué vers moins de brutalité et plus de technicité, même pour les Uruguayens, d'ailleurs. Tandis que les Oranjes ne m'intéressent pas trop : Snejder et Robben sont de très beaux joueurs mais le style général de l'équipe ne me convainc pas vraiment.

Quoi qu'il en soit, avant la finale, la demi-finale. Et vraiment !! je souhaite de tout mon coeur que l'Argentine soit en demi-finale...


- B'n - a dit:


> J'ai du mal a trouver ça beau moi&#8230; "sacrifice" ou pas. J'aurais plus parlé de tricherie que de faute. Une faute est involontaire, pas une tricherie.


Dans le cas présent, Suárez n'a même pas le temps de tricher : si l'arbitre ne l'avait pas vu, il ne l'aurait évidemment pas dit, c'est évident. Mais dans le geste, qui tient du réflexe, du désespoir et de l'irréfléchi, il ne dissimule pas (contrairement à Henry par exemple, qui cache sa main). Quoi qu'il en soit comme le dit MoonWalker, il est suspendu, sans doute sera-ce pour deux matchs donc tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je trouve extraordinaire de voir Gyan tirer son tir-au-but derrière son penalty ! Et la façon qu'il a de le marquer : quel panache (lucarne !). Quant au dernier t-a-b, celui de Abreu, c'est assez classieux aussi.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

yeah !!!!!! Holland !!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------

l'uruguay en demi c'est bien pour des gardiens de hand !!! viva oranje !!!!!


----------



## F118I4 (3 Juillet 2010)

Dommage j' espérais tellement une demi Brésil-Ghana avec une victoire du Ghana!

Le Brésil est quand même super régulier en CdM pas comme la France et l' équipe a mieux jouée que la farce de 2006.(en 2006 c' était même pas une équipe)
Kaka a remontré de belles choses et je m' en réjouis parce que des gentlemen comme lui il y en a plus beaucoup dans le foot.
Robinho n' est peut être pas fini...
L' équipe du Brésil manquait juste de caractère (ne pas s' énerver, ne pas rentrer dans le jeu des Hollandais), un brin de réalisme aussi.
On ne peut pas dire que l' équipe des Pays Bas fait rêver mais ils ne sont pas mauvais collectivement après pour les individualités: Van Persie est au abonné absent, Van Bomel toujours autant guignol, Robben toujours autant simulateur.

Pour le Ghana dommage c' est cruel aux tirs au but pourtant il avait une opportunité de gagner grâce au pénalty (une grosse erreur et ils ont payé cash ça pardonne pas en CdM)

J' imagine même pas un ennuyant Pays Bas-Allemagne en Finale!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Encore un fois : arrêtez de dire que Robben simulait. Il a été l'objet de multiples agressions dans ce match.

Van Bommel a été sobre. Aucune provocation. Quelques fautes pour casser le rythme mais qui furent toutes sifflées. Il n'a pas pris de carton parce qu'il a su se maîtriser, contrairement à d'autres. Il est resté en cela fidèle à ce qu'il a montré dans les autres match de cette coupe du monde. Une sorte de sérénité l'habite depuis les demi-finales de la C1.

Votre partialité est affligeante. 

Le Brésil a perdu parce qu'il n'a pas su gérer mentalement l'égalisation des Pays-Bas.

Il a manqué un patron sur le terrain pour re-cadrer tout le monde. Les Pays-Bas avaient Van Bommel, le Brésil personne. Lucio, son capitaine, a été inexistant.

La faute de Dunga est là. Il a oublié qu'étant sur le banc, il avait besoin sur le terrain d'un boss pour jouer le rôle indispensable qui était le sien quand il portait le maillot oriverde.

Le "Dunga" hier après-midi, c'était Van Bommel.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

bon, on mise une pièce sur une demi finale Allemagne - Espagne ? Et ça m'emmergnole, parce que de ces deux équipes, je sais pas trop celle que je préférerais voir en finale contre la Hollande...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

"Encore un fois : arrêtez de dire que Robben simulait. Il a été l'objet  de multiples "agressions" dans ce match.

Van Bommel a été sobre. Aucune provocation. Quelques fautes pour casser  le rythme mais qui furent toutes sifflées. Il n'a pas pris de carton  parce qu'il a su se maîtriser, contrairement à d'autres. Il est resté en  cela fidèle à ce qu'il a montré dans les autres match de cette coupe du  monde. Une sorte de sérénité l'habite depuis les demi-finales de la C1."

On a pas du voir le même match. Robben simulait il a sauté, il c'est roulé par terre et c'est tenu les jambes en gueulant si c'est pas simuler qu'est ce que c'est ? Et Van Bommel, une dizaine de fautes, dont 2, ou 3 qui méritait largement un carton enfin bref ... 

Après c'est plus la faute de l'arbitre qu'autre chose.

Pour la suite de la coupe du monde j'espère, Argentine et Espagne ( parce que je serai en Espagne pour la final aha).

Et j'espère que les Pays-Bas vont perdre le prochain match contre l'Uruguay, je déteste cette équipe, comme celle du Portugal qui c'est plus simuler que jouer.

Je me souviens des Pays Bas avec Kluivert, j'aimais bien cette équipe par contre ! Mais celle là Beurk.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> bon, on mise une pièce sur une demi finale Allemagne - Espagne ? Et ça m'emmergnole, parce que de ces deux équipes, je sais pas trop celle que je préférerais voir en finale contre la Hollande...



Argentina !

Franz Beckenbauer (mon dieu à moi) a écrit hier dans Bild que si l'Allemagne passait l'Argentine, elle serait championne du monde.

Je ne serais pas loin de penser la même chose de l'Argentine.

Le futur vainqueur se trouve dans cette partie du tableau (sauf surprise, et surprise il y aura sans doute encore).



Pour le spectacle, je garde quand même, à l'instar de jpmiss, une préférence pour le Paraguay. Mais le football n'a que très peu à voir là-dedans. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h52 ----------




Artguillaume a dit:


> On a pas du voir le même match. Robben simulait il a sauté, il c'est roulé par terre et c'est tenu les jambes en gueulant si c'est pas simuler qu'est ce que c'est ? Et Van Bommel, une dizaine de fautes, dont 2, ou 3 qui méritait largement un carton enfin bref ...
> 
> Après c'est plus la faute de l'arbitre qu'autre chose.
> 
> ...



Roulé par terre parce qu'on l'y balancé à l'aide croche pieds ; sauté en l'air pour ne pas se faire cisailler par des bourrins comme Bastos ; tenu les jambes parce que certains Brésiliens les ont confondu avec le ballon. Et tu n'évoques pas sa cuisse qui doit encore avoir la trace des crampons de Melo.

Les Pays-Bas de Kluivert ?

Tu t'en souviens ou tu les fantasmes ? Edgar Davids, Stam, Blind, les frères De Boer... pas des artistes non plus, ou dans le genre compression de César. Et côté simulation et provocation, Edwin Van der Sar était un maître &#8212;> Argentine - Pays-Bas 1998.

Il y a toujours eu des joueurs du style van Bommel aux Pays-Bas. Les plus anciens ici se rappelleront de Koeman et Rijkard, indispensables porte-flingues de Gulitt et Van Basten.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h12 ----------

Maintenant, je suis d'accord que le trio arbitral était calamiteux, indigne d'un tel enjeu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Je vais pas continuer de polémiquer. Je suis triste pour le Brésil, plus que quand la France a perdu aha.


Oui mais moi je suis jeune, et Kluivert avait un style 


On pari pour le reste :

Argentine VS Allemagne (Fav) : Gagnant : Argentine
Paraguay VS Espagne (Fav) : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas (Fav) : Gagnant : Uruguay

*(fav) c'est je pense les équipes qui partent favoris.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Argentine VS Allemagne (Fav) : Gagnant : Argentine
> Paraguay VS Espagne (Fav) : Gagnant : Espagne
> 
> Uruguay VS Pays Bas (Fav) : Gagnant : Uruguay


non ! l'uruguay passera jamais la Hollande. Ils sont arrivés sur les genoux ce soir. Le match était sympa parce que les deux équipes se sont un peu découvertes et puis elles avaient le même niveau, mais je pense qu'elles étaient les deux un ton en dessous d'équipes comme l'Allemagne, la Hollande, l'Argentine ou l'Espagne. 

J'ai l'impression que l'Allemagne c'est les plus frais. Donc, même si ça me déplaît, je vais dire qu'ils vont passer l'Argentine et l'Espagne.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Ah ! Petit, tu n'as pas connu le Brésil de Telê Santana (1982-1986). Zico, Socrates, Falcao, Careca, Cerezo, Serghino, etc.

Celui-là est parti qui ne le méritait pas. La vérité du foot c'est aussi que le meilleur ne l'est pas forcément à la fin.

Pour les pronostiques, je ne m'avancerais pas beaucoup. J'avais donné le Brésil par au moins trois buts (ce qui serait arrivé s'ils avaient maintenu le même niveau qu'en première partie).

Argentine - Allemagne => Argentine (55%)

Espagne - Paraguay => Espagne (70%)

Uruguay - Pays-Bas => Pays-Bas (65%)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> non ! l'uruguay passera jamais la Hollande.



J'avais pensé pareil des Pays Bas contre le Brésil ...

Puis on pari pas de l'argent  c'est juste pour le fun après on pourra voir qui avait raison au final, alors les pourcentages c'est de la triche. (enfin si je gagne Bompi risque de m'offrir un Bescherelle ...) hihi

Moi : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Argentine
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Uruguay

Moonwalker : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Argentine
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas

Assume 

twinworld : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Allemagne
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas

P.S : je part le 5 en Espagne donc j'aurai peut être pu internet, mais je dois me connecter le 8 juillet (résultat des partiels ...)


----------



## duracel (3 Juillet 2010)

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Alemagne  3-1
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Paraguay  1-0, match sanglant en perspective.

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas.

Finale: Allemagne-Pays-Bas


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Pour le Bescherelle, je suis d'accord... 

La défaite du Brésil face à l'Italie en 1982 m'a valu de boitiller pendant une semaine [coup de pied (nu) rageur dans une porte ]. Sans parler des demi-finales, où l'arbitrage a été excellent, comme chacun s'en souviendra (un Néerlandais, tiens... ).

Malheureusement, pour la suite de cette Coupe du Monde, je suis pessimiste et, je pense, réaliste :
L'Espagne va passer le Paraguay assez tranquillement.
L'Allemagne va battre l'Argentine (55% de chance, disons)

Ensuite les Pays-Bas vont facilement disposer de l'Uruguay.
Allemagne-Espagne : aucune idée (de toutes façons, je ne regarderai sans doute pas).
Et pour la finale, je penche plutôt côté Allemagne ou Espagne que NL.

Je ne vais pas trop me plaindre : les Italiens sont sortis rapidement.

Bref, vivement le Tri-Nations.

PS : Koeman, ça c'était un poète ; un très bon copain de Jean Tigana.  Les Pays-Bas de Kluivert, ce n'était pas génial, quand même.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Arrêt de Suarez des 2 mains
> Dans ces cas là on devrait accorder le but. J'espère qu'il va être suspendu en conséquence.



Euh ...  Le foot est un jeu avec des règles ...
Dans ce cas l'arbitre a parfaitement arbitré : carton rouge et pénalty.

Il n'y a même pas matière à discussion ....

Sinon, j'imagine bien un Hollande / Argentine en finale ....:love:

Et l'Allemagne ne doit absolument pas passer pour que l'on ne voit plus
ces horribles gestes : 

[YOUTUBE]ocT4O27onec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Euh ...  Le foot est un jeu avec des règles ...
> Dans ce cas l'arbitre a parfaitement arbitré : carton rouge et pénalty.



Oui c'est clair, et la règle qui veut qu'on accorde malgré tout un but, alors qu'il n'a pas franchi la ligne parce que le ballon a été retenu de la main par un joueur adverse, ben elle n'existe pas encore. Sans compter que cette situation est heureusement rare.

Reste que le Ghana a été volé par le geste malhonnête du joueur uruguayen. Mais à sa place, qu'auriez-vous fait à la 121e minute avec un ballon qui rentrait dans le but&#8230; avec une élimination de votre équipe au bout. Thierry Henry si tu nous lis.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

C'est con pour le Ghana mais fallait mettre le but au fond....bref c'est pas grave l'aventure uruguayenne s'arrête bientôt


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Le football est un jeu empli d'injustices. C'est aussi ce qui fait son attrait. Il a une charge dramatique que n'ont pas les autres sports.

Les histoires qui finissent bien m'emm*** très souvent. Pas vous ?


----------



## - B'n - (3 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> KARL40 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, le but accordé aurait été plus juste. C'est une faute anti-sportive, qui a été punie comme une faute classique dans la surface.




> Le football est un jeu empli d'injustices. C'est aussi ce qui fait son attrait. Il a une charge dramatique que n'ont pas les autres sports.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les erreurs d'arbitrages n'apportent rien au foot.
La charge dramatique c'est le suspense qui règne : quelque soit le match ou presque, la petite équipe peu gagner, même en étant ultra-dominée, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans beaucoup de sport. Ça donne un "hold-up" comme on dit, mais en respectant les règles.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

vivement 16h !!! ça devrait être un super match....:style:


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ouais, le but accordé aurait été plus juste. C'est une faute anti-sportive, qui a été punie comme une faute classique dans la surface.
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les erreurs d'arbitrages n'apportent rien au foot.
> La charge dramatique c'est le suspense qui règne : quelque soit le match ou presque, la petite équipe peu gagner, même en étant ultra-dominée, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans beaucoup de sport. Ça donne un "hold-up" comme on dit, mais en respectant les règles.



Une règle ne vaut que si on peut l'appliquer dans une généralité de cas. Là, tu prends une action et tu définis une règle pour celle-ci. Ça n'en finirait jamais.

La main du défenseur portugais à l'Euro 2000. On devait inscrire un but d'office ? Sans le pénalty ?

La règle est : main dans la surface = pénalty+expulsion. Elle s'applique à tous les cas de figure.


Non. La force dramatique du football se poursuit dans l'après match. Imagine 1982, Séville. Schumacher expulsé, la France victorieuse 2 buts à 1. Finale France - Italie. Victoire de l'Italie 2 à 0 (Rossi x2). On parlerait de Séville ? On parlerait de cette finale ? Pas plus qu'on n'évoque aujourd'hui la demi-finale de 1986 perdue contre les allemands.

Pour 1986, on évoque le match France Brésil (avec ses pénalty manqués), Argentine - Angleterre (la main de dieu et le but du siècle), et la finale Argentine - Allemagne et ses retournements de situation (les deux buts de Voller). Mais de France - Allemagne on n'a rien retenu. C'était pourtant une demi-finale, Schumacher était gentil, les Allemands solides mais sans génie, l'arbitrage pas catastrophique.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une règle ne vaut que si on peut l'appliquer dans une généralité de cas. Là, tu prends une action et tu définis une règle pour celle-ci. Ça n'en finirait jamais.


C'est pourtant bien ce qui se passe en France: un fait divers, une loi...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien ce qui se passe en France: un fait divers, une loi...



Et on voit les résultats...


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Pour 1986, on évoque le match France Brésil (avec ses pénalty manqués), Argentine - Angleterre (la main de dieu et le but du siècle), et la finale Argentine - Allemagne et ses retournements de situation (les deux buts de Voller). Mais de France - Allemagne on n'a rien retenu. C'était pourtant une demi-finale, Schumacher était gentil, les Allemands solides mais sans génie, l'arbitrage pas catastrophique.


Des Français amorphes, une victoire allemande méritée. Un sommet de médiocrité comme on a pu en voir dans cette coupe du monde-ci, aussi.

Maintenant, des Allemands "solides mais sans génie" : c'est un pléonasme. L'équipe allemande joue, au mieux, solidement, collectivement, avec une bonne organisation et avec un bon physique. Souvent quelques bons joueurs. Mais du génie, faut pas trop en demander non plus.

Tout comme l'Italie (même si Del Piero est mieux qu'un bon joueur).


----------



## duracel (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Maintenant, des Allemands "solides mais sans génie" : c'est un pléonasme. L'équipe allemande joue, au mieux, solidement, collectivement, avec une bonne organisation et avec un bon physique. Souvent quelques bons joueurs. Mais du génie, faut pas trop en demander non plus.



J'ajouterai: une volonté de fer.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Des Français amorphes, une victoire allemande méritée. Un sommet de médiocrité comme on a pu en voir dans cette coupe du monde-ci, aussi.
> 
> Maintenant, des Allemands "solides mais sans génie" : c'est un pléonasme. L'équipe allemande joue, au mieux, solidement, collectivement, avec une bonne organisation et avec un bon physique. Souvent quelques bons joueurs. Mais du génie, faut pas trop en demander non plus.
> 
> Tout comme l'Italie (même si Del Piero est mieux qu'un bon joueur).



On a en France une vision assez déformée du football allemand, pour ne pas dire caricaturale. 

1972, 1974, et 1980 furent de grandes Mannschaft. Même en 1982, une équipe au bord de la crise de nerf a réussit à se transcender contre la France (les trois buts allemands sont tous superbes). Un football efficace, tactiquement réglé est tout aussi méritant qu'un festival de virtuosité technique. Si ça ne vous agréé pas, il faut plutôt aller que cirque voir les trapézistes qu'un match de foot. Oui, j'ai apprécié l'Inter de Mourinho, même si le Barça est une équipe fantastique.

Le génie au football ce n'est pas simplement dribbler et faire des passements de jambe, ou alors il faudrait créer un prix Nobel pour Ribéry. Là, je parle de génie collectif, ce qui différencie une bonne équipe d'une équipe taillée pour la victoire.

C'est aussi en ce sens que je parle du génie de l'équipe de France de 1982 ou 1984, qu'on ne saurait réduire à Michel Platini. Le football est un sport collectif (et pas un sport "de contact" comme l'a osé Didier Roustan sur le site de l'Equipe dans une vidéo pitoyable), le meilleur joueur du monde ne peut rien tout seul, même si c'est lui qui fera la différence.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, j'ai apprécié l'Inter de Mourinho, même si le Barça est une équipe fantastique.





Et on oublie généralement le match aller où l'Inter avait dominé le Barça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien ce qui se passe en France: un fait divers, une loi...



Et c'est, hélas, ce que l'on veut appliquer au foot : une faute d'arbitrage, relance débat sur  la vidéo !

Sinon, cela fait longtemps que Sarkozy n'a pas réagit à un fait divers ....
Ah si ... Autant pour moi , il a reçu Thierry Henry ....


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a en France une vision assez déformée du football allemand, pour ne pas dire caricaturale.
> 
> 1972, 1974, et 1980 furent de grandes Mannschaft. Même en 1982, une équipe au bord de la crise de nerf a réussit à se transcender contre la France (les trois buts allemands sont tous superbes). Un football efficace, tactiquement réglé est tout aussi méritant qu'un festival de virtuosité technique. Si ça ne vous agréé pas, il faut plutôt aller que cirque voir les trapézistes qu'un match de foot. Oui, j'ai apprécié l'Inter de Mourinho, même si le Barça est une équipe fantastique.
> 
> ...


Tu le dis toi-même : tactique, technique, collectif etc. C'est le style de l'Allemagne.
Le style de la France sera de vouloir finasser, éventuellement à l'excès (on aime entrer balle au pied dans les 16 mètres). Le style de l'Allemagne, qu'on a bien vu lors des matchs précédents est plus simple (je dis simple, pas simpliste, hein), sans fioriture, technique (faire une bonne passe de trente ou quarante mètres, c'est technique).
Pour autant, ça m'ennuie, et je ne vois où est le mal à trouver ça pénible à voir. C'est affaire de goût.
Le style Allemand, disons, manque un peu de fantaisie.

Par ailleurs c'est un peu simple de penser que jouer collectif implique de jouer comme les Allemands. Le Brésil n'a gagné que lorsqu'ils ont joué collectif aussi, que ce soit en bridant leur fantaisie (1994) ou en la laissant s'exprimer (1970).


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Primo on ne leur a rien volé du tout, aux Ghanéens (voir plus haut). Secundo, il s'agit de l'Uruguay, pas du Paraguay.   Par ailleurs je pense ce sont les Allemands qui iront en demi-finale mais ce n'est que conjecture, bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Moi : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Argentine
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Uruguay

Moonwalker : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Argentine
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas

Assume 

twinworld : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Allemagne
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas

Duracel : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Allemagne  (3-1)
Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Paraguay  (1-0)

Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas.

Bompi : 

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Allemagne
 Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne

 Uruguay VS Pays Bas : Gagnant : Pays-Bas

joéstare :

Argentine VS Allemagne : Gagnant : Argentine 
  Paraguay VS Espagne  : Gagnant : Espagne



Il y a que moi qui soutien l'Uruguay


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Tu le dis toi-même : tactique, technique, collectif etc. C'est le style de l'Allemagne.
> Le style de la France sera de vouloir finasser, éventuellement à l'excès (on aime entrer balle au pied dans les 16 mètres). Le style de l'Allemagne, qu'on a bien vu lors des matchs précédents est plus simple (je dis simple, pas simpliste, hein), sans fioriture, technique (faire une bonne passe de trente ou quarante mètres, c'est technique).
> Pour autant, ça m'ennuie, et je ne vois où est le mal à trouver ça pénible à voir. C'est affaire de goût.
> Le style Allemand, disons, manque un peu de fantaisie.
> ...


Tu sembles rester bloqué au début des années 90.

J'évoquais le style de l'Allemagne des années 70-80. L'équipe de 2010 est aux antipodes (pour le coup) des sélections précédentes dans le style de jeu. Elle fait bien plus France 82-86 que l'équipe de France 98. La qualité technique individuelle et son expression sont sans précédent pour une équipe allemande. Dingue que tu n'aies pas remarqué cela. 

Le style actuel de l'équipe de France, c'est la défaite sans honneur. Une révolution aussi chez nous.

Et puis je n'ai jamais dit que "jouer collectif implique de jouer comme des Allemands". Je parle du génie collectif d'une équipe. A chacun le sien et selon les époques.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ouais, le but accordé aurait été plus juste. C'est une faute anti-sportive, qui a été punie comme une faute classique dans la surface.
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les erreurs d'arbitrages n'apportent rien au foot.
> La charge dramatique c'est le suspense qui règne : quelque soit le match ou presque, la petite équipe peu gagner, même en étant ultra-dominée, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans beaucoup de sport. Ça donne un "hold-up" comme on dit, mais en respectant les règles.



T'as jamais joué au foot toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Ben non. Il y a un règlement qui dit qu'une main dans la surface c'est expulsion et pénalty.

Le Ghana devait marquer ce pénalty. Gyan blessé n'aurait jamais du le tirer. Un grand joueur se reconnaît aussi par une certaine humilité, faire passer les intérêts du groupe avant soi.

Exemple : Allemagne - Argentine 1990. Pénalty dans les dernières minutes pour les Allemands.

Le tireur attitré de l'Allemagne est Lothar Matthaus. Il a fait un match énorme pour neutraliser Maradona. Conscient d'être au bout physiquement, il laisse Andreas Brehme tirer à sa place. L'Allemagne est championne du monde.

Maintenant, Suarez fanfaronne actuellement dans la presse et ça n'est pas beau. Il ferait mieux de la mettre en veilleuse, surtout quand on voit à quel point il est passé à travers cette coupe du monde.

L'Uruguay va se faire sortir par les Pays-Bas parce que cette qualification est une une victoire à la Pyrrhus. Son effectif est décimé par les blessures et les cartons.

Ma finale de rêve : Pays-Bas - Argentine. Et dans ce cas, je vous prédis que les Oranges ne finiront pas à 11.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2010)

C'est rien ...
C'est que du foot ....

Pour te défouler, regarde si tu n'as pas un petit singe à portée de main *  



* une hôtesse de l'air peut aussi dépanner !


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

tiens c'est marrant, dans les tribunes, après le goal allemand, on a vu à la TV une banderole "FC Zürich"


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu sembles rester bloqué au début des années 90.
> 
> J'évoquais le style de l'Allemagne des années 70-80. L'équipe de 2010 est aux antipodes (pour le coup) des sélections précédentes dans le style de jeu. Elle fait bien plus France 82-86 que l'équipe de France 98. La qualité technique individuelle et son expression sont sans précédent pour une équipe allemande. Dingue que tu n'aies pas remarqué cela.
> 
> ...


Je dirais que tu as sans doute raison : j'ai vu des bouts de match et sans doute pas les bons bouts.

J'ai l'impression que l'on ne va pas vers ta finale


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2010)

Deutschland Deutschland :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

"... et à la fin, les Allemands gagnent." Gary Lineker 

Muller
Klose
Schweinteiger
Klose

Mon Bayern de Munich a massacré mon Argentine. Dois-je rire ? Dois-je pleurer ?

4 - 0


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Rectification :
Müller
Klose
Schweinsteiger

---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h37 ----------

Ça va être un peu revanchard en demi (España - Deutschland).


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

Hu hu. 4-0, c'est cher. :rateau:

C'est con, je rate la finale revanche Pays-Bas/Argentine dont je rêvais.
Mais la Mannschaft contre les Oranje, ça va être cool.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

En plus, y'a pas photo.

Domination totale.


----------



## duracel (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Rectification :
> Müller
> Klose
> Schweinsteiger
> ...




Toujours pas.
Müller, 
Klose
Friedrich
Klose

Mainteant l'Espagne se fait sortir par le Paraguay, et le samedi aura été agréable.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

On s'en fout des fautes en écrivant le deutchland uber alles. Un bon français ne parle bien allemand que sous la torture.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On s'en fout des fautes en écrivant le deutchland uber alles. Un bon français ne parle bien allemand que sous la torture.


ouais mais le francophone peut parler bien l'allemand par pur plaisir


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais la Mannschaft contre les Oranje, ça va être cool.



tu veux dire Uruguay - Espagne 

dans le jeu les Bataves ne m'ont pas impressionné et ce depuis le 1er tour.
déjà qu'ils jouent lentement, contre les rugueux Uruguayens ils vont galérer.
les Uruguayens ne sont pas dérangés par le fait de gagner 2 fois de suite aux tirs au but, d'autant plus avec la suspension de Suarez.
Ca risque d'être chiantissime ce match:sleep:

Les Espagnols rêvent de remettre ça face aux Allemands, une occaz en or
et oui pas de Müller au prochain match, dommage...


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> dans le jeu les Bataves ne m'ont pas impressionné et ce depuis le 1er tour. déjà qu'ils jouent lentement, contre les rugueux Uruguayens ils vont galérer.


ouais mais les Uruguayens sont cuits. Les Hollandais seront toujours assez rapides.



fedo a dit:


> et oui pas de Müller au prochain match, dommage...


il ouvre le score, mais contre l'Argentine, on a vu que d'autres joueurs peuvent trouver le chemin des buts. Ozil sera là, Gomez n'est pas rentré aujourd'hui, il sera frais. Schweinsteiger continuera sans doute de bien distribuer le jeu et Podolski s'est montré à la hauteur encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Kroos n'est pas mauvais non plus.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

quel match des allemands !!!! magnifique !!!!  une belle finale qui se dessine et ou je ne serais pas déçu du vainqueur....


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On s'en fout des fautes en écrivant le deutchland uber alles. Un bon français ne parle bien allemand que sous la torture.


L'orthographe, j'aime ça quelle que soit la langue.
Par ailleurs, il me semble que les Français comprennent de travers le sens de _Deutschland über alles_.



fedo a dit:


> tu veux dire Uruguay - Espagne
> 
> dans le jeu les Bataves ne m'ont pas impressionné et ce depuis le 1er tour.
> déjà qu'ils jouent lentement, contre les rugueux Uruguayens ils vont galérer.
> ...


Note : Les Uruguayens se sont qualifiés 2-1 face aux Sud-Coréens, pas aux tirs au but (Les tirs au but, c'était le Paraguay face au Japon. Décidément, la géographie sud-américaine, c'est pas ça, dans ce fil )

Allez bonne fin de CdM


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2010)

> Les Uruguayens se sont qualifiés 2-1 face aux Sud-Coréens, pas aux tirs  au but. C'était le Paraguay face au Japon. Décidément, la géographie  sud-américaine, c'est pas ça, dans ce fil )


euh et contre le Ghana ils se sont qualifiés comment les Uruguayens?
et c'était hier !

ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'ils feront tout pour gagner sur un coup franc, corner, penalty ou attendre la séance des tirs aux but.


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> L'orthographe, j'aime ça quelle que soit la langue.
> Par ailleurs, il me semble que les Français comprennent de travers le sens de _Deutschland über alles_.


pas faux, mais je dirais que y a pas que les Français qui mésinterprètent.


----------



## fpoil (3 Juillet 2010)

J'avoue ne pas être un fan des équipes nationales allemandes mais pour cette année je vais faire une exception et les supporter jusqu'au bout : c'est la seule équipe qui donne l'impression que le foot est un jeu simple qui se joue à 11... bravo vraiment bravo


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

en effet je pense que la 4ème étoile est pour bientôt...bon esprit, combativité , pas des danseuses comme la majorité des équipes , une joie collective, nikel !  je walide  :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> L'orthographe, j'aime ça quelle que soit la langue.
> Par ailleurs, il me semble que les Français comprennent de travers le sens de _Deutschland über alles_.


"L'Allemagne avant tout". A replacer dans le contexte de la révolution de 1848 et de l'unification allemande. A usage interne donc.

"La Nation d'abord", disions-nous par ici cinquante ans avant.

Le nom officiel de la chanson est _Das Lied der Deutschen_, Le chant des Allemands,  _Deutschland, Deutschland über alles, Über alles in der Welt_ étant le premier couplet.

Les paroles officielles de l'hymne de la R.F.A. sont le troisième couplet :
_Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit, Für das deutsche Vaterland_
Unité, droit et liberté, Pour la patrie allemande

Retour aux idéaux de 1848.


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Belle leçon


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

Ouaip.
Des schleus, quoi.
Je préfère les bataves. Ils ont leur lot de nazis aussi, mais ils ont légalisé la fumette et le mariage homo.

De toutes façons, ma fille, experte en hispanie, me dit que les ibères vont bouffer la panzer division toute crue.
Avec Pancho Villa, là.


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Euh... David.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, c'est ça. Le torero de l'équipe entrainée par Don Quichotte del Bosque, quoi !


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

Le match de malades !!!! et l'arbitre  , le paraguay peut faire un coup je pense....surtout qu'on aurait le droit au striptease de la jolie dame mannequin paraguayenne :love:, les espagnols ont l'air cramés....


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Apparemment, ça sent pas bon pour le Paraguay (un but refusé à tort, un penalty raté). À ce niveau, ça pardonne rarement.

Tout ceci sent bon pour l'Allemagne :mouais:

---------- Post added at 21h57 ---------- Previous post was at 21h55 ----------

Bon. Un penalty raté de chaque côté, si j'en crois mes informateurs. Bigre !!


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

Crotte! But espagnole! Je voulais voir la jolie dame moi  :'(

PS:   
http://fr.fifa.com/Live/Competitions/worldcup/matchday=21/day=1/match=300061506/index.html

Pour suivre


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Un match complètement fou.

Le but de Villa est dingue. 

Espagne <=> Allemagne


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

Crotte je voulais que le Paraguay gagne :'(


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2010)

Quand on sort le Brésil et l'Argentine, on ne peut que sortir l'Uruguay et l'Espagne....


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Crotte je voulais que le Paraguay gagne :'(



De toute façon, la demoiselle avait déjà par ailleurs déballé la marchandise. Google est votre salasse ami.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas pour cette raison que je voulais que l'espagne perde ^^

Mais j'espère une finale Pays Bas-Allemagne


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, ça sent pas bon pour le Paraguay (un but refusé à tort, un penalty raté). À ce niveau, ça pardonne rarement.
> 
> Tout ceci sent bon pour l'Allemagne :mouais:
> 
> ...



comment l'arbitrage a discrédité toute la Coupe du Monde.:hein:

franchement le nombre de buts refusés valables est ahurissant depuis le 1er tour

la FIFA va-t-elle s'excuser auprès du Paraguay
j'ignore si je serais capable de regarder les prochains matchs.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

S'excuser pour quoi ? Z'avez qu'à marquer leur pénalty.


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> S'excuser pour quoi ? Z'avez qu'à marquer leur pénalty.



ben ils se sont excusés auprès des Anglais et puis de je sais plus trop qui. ça commence à faire du monde.

non mais à 1-0 Paraguay dans le court du jeu c'était pas le même match après.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

Blatter a présenté des excuses pour les Anglais (but refusé) et pour les Mexicain (but hors-jeu).

Le Paraguay n'a rien à réclamer. Au contraire, y'a un pénalty qui aurait pu être sifflé contre eux (faute du gardien).


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2010)

Ben plutôt (nan, pas le chien) que d'être obligé de faire des excuses à la con...
Il feraient bien de se pencher sur les règles du jeu et/ou leurs adaptations techniques/technologiques...


----------



## fedo (4 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Blatter a présenté des excuses pour les Anglais (but refusé) et pour les Mexicain (but hors-jeu).
> 
> Le Paraguay n'a rien à réclamer. Au contraire, y'a un pénalty qui aurait pu être sifflé contre eux (faute du gardien).



je ne partage pas cet avis même s'ils ont eu la balle de match sous leurs pieds.
je crains que le but refusé ait fait chavirer l'arbitre. il siffle penalty sur la faute de Pique (raté). puis penalty de compensation imaginaire (marqué) mais à rejouer (très très limite), puis raté.
puis pas de penalty sur l'action du gardien. là l'arbitre est content ça fait 1 partout dans sa tête.

du grand délire, du théâtre mais plus du sport.
tout ça par manque de reprise vidéo...

l'arbitrage a déformé le match pour la xième fois depuis le début de cette Coupe du Monde.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2010)

Le pénalty accordé aux Espagnols est parfaitement valable. Il y a faute. Dans la surface de réparation, le défenseur ne doit pas toucher l'attaquant. Or, clairement et sous tous les angles, Caceres percute Villa. Le carton est par contre de trop.

L'arbitrage a été par instant fantaisiste mais n'a pas influencé l'issue de la rencontre.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2010)

j'aimais bien le paraguay moi...snif....


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> comment l'arbitrage a discrédité toute la Coupe du Monde.:hein:
> franchement le nombre de buts refusés valables est ahurissant depuis le 1er tour
> 
> la FIFA va-t-elle s'excuser auprès du Paraguay
> j'ignore si je serais capable de regarder les prochains matchs.



Il n'y a hélas pas de quoi s'excuser devant qui que ce soit.

Le  but refusé à Valdez l'est pour cause d'un hors jeu de Cardozo qui fait action de jeu.
C'est la règle à ce jour même si je suis le premier à la trouver stupide.

C'est effectivement dommage pour le Paraguay mais ils loupent ensuite un pénalty 
et une dernière action à la fin du match pour égaliser.
C'est cruel, mais que veux-tu ...

Le pénalty pour le Paraguay : il n'y a même pas à discuter.
Celui pour l'Espagne : il peut se siffler. C'est sévère je te l'accorde.
Vidéo ou pas, chacun aura un avis différent ... 

Je ne vais même pas parler de la déroute des argentins tellement je suis resté sans voix
à la fin du match ...

En tout cas, j'ai beaucoup aimé ces quarts.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2010)

Sur la déroute des Argentins, il n'y a pas grand chose à dire que de constater qu'ils ont été surclassés. Le score ne reflète pas le match mais la différence de réalisme entre les deux attaques.

C'est le milieu allemand qui a dominé en 1re mi-temps. C'est là que l'Argentine perd le match. Où était Veron ? Qui était dépositaire du jeu de l'albiceleste ? Je n'ai pas vu.

Reste le cas Higuain, totalement à côté du jeu de l'équipe. Il aurait fallu le sortir, vite. Il y avait de la matière sur le banc, ça n'aurait pas changé l'histoire, juste eu le mérite d'essayer. On reste sur sa fin. Voilà pour la responsabilité de Maradona.

Ce match m'en a rappelé un autre, que je citais quelques heures avant : France - Allemagne 1986.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Cool l'Espagne a gagné, j'ai pas regardé le match parce que j'aime pas la façon de jouer du Paraguay, je trouve que c'est une équipe surprenante par contre. 
Triste pour l'argentine  

Ça va être très très difficile pour l'Espagne face à une Allemagne en confiance et qui marque.


Demain je décolle pour l'Espagne, alors j'espère que l'Espagne va être  en finale !!!


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ça va être très très difficile pour l'Espagne face à une Allemagne en confiance et qui marque.


ben moi je me fais plus de soucis pour l'Allemagne.  Comme l'Espagne n'a pas montré des qualités de passes et de jeu dynamique (qu'elle sait avoir à d'autres moments) jusqu'ici, Elle pourrait fermer le jeu et on risque d'avoir un match chiant à mourir.


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2010)

Finalement, ce qui est pas mal est de se contenter de lire les commentaires sur les matchs, plutôt que de les voir (mauvais pour mes nerfs ).

L'Espagne s'en est bien tiré, quand même, les Paraguayens ayant été un peu maladroits (de toutes façons les seins artificiels de L.Riquelme sont aisément visibles sur Internet, ce n'était pas assez motivant ). Ils auraient tout intérêt à marquer les premiers : les Allemands (comme les Italiens) gèrent souvent très bien leur avantage. Et la seule fois où ils ont été menés, dans cette CdM, ils ont perdu.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2010)

Belle équipe cette Allemagne...


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2010)

C'est calme chez les footeux


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Juillet 2010)

Attend demain soir.


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2010)

La victoire des Oranjes ?


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2010)

Yes !!!! :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2010)

En fait je préfèrerais la Celeste mais j'ai du mal à me convaincre.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juillet 2010)

je repose mes oreilles du bourdonnement des "vuvuzela" ... 

Enfin, d'autres feraient mieux de ne pas en jouer ...

[YOUTUBE]2doVc_d9GHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

Paul le poulpe a pronostiqué la victoire de l'Espagne !!!!!!!

(faut faire gaffe car il a tendance à se gourrer sur les match Allemange - Espagne)


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe a pronostiqué la victoire de l'Espagne !!!!!!!
> 
> (faut faire gaffe car il a tendance à se gourrer sur les match Allemange - Espagne)


L'est pas encore en soupe celui-là ? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est qu'anecdotique mais on s'achemine vers une première : la victoire d'une nation européenne loin de son continent.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'anecdotique mais on s'achemine vers une première : la victoire d'une nation européenne loin de son continent.


L'Uruguay n'est pas encore éliminée. 

Le gag que ça serait... 

Comme la Grèce en 2004.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

Note que je suis _à fond_ pour l'Uruguay. Mais c'est mon côté raisonnable qui parlait 

Par rapport à la Grèce de 2004, l'Uruguay a au moins un joueur de très haut niveau (Forlan) plutôt en forme (même s'il a eu un peu de chance sur le coup-franc, avec ce ballon bizarre, c'était assez réussi). Les Grecs, ce n'était quand même _qu'un collectif_, je trouve.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

Allez je me lance...3-1 pour les Oranjes.... :style:.....Ad taleur !


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2010)

2-1 pour la Hollande


----------



## inkclub (6 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'anecdotique mais on s'achemine vers une première : la victoire d'une nation européenne loin de son continent.



pas si loin, à peine 15 km par le détroit de gibraltar. :love:


https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/wiki/Détroit_de_Gibraltar


@+

ps 1-0 pour les orange actuellement.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> pas si loin, à peine 15 km par le détroit de gibraltar. :love:
> 
> 
> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/wiki/Détroit_de_Gibraltar
> ...


Parle pas de malheur...

Bon. 1-1. Merci Diego.


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Note que je suis _à fond_ pour l'Uruguay. Mais c'est mon côté raisonnable qui parlait
> 
> Par rapport à la Grèce de 2004, l'Uruguay a au moins un joueur de très haut niveau (Forlan) plutôt en forme (même s'il a eu un peu de chance sur le coup-franc, avec ce ballon bizarre, c'était assez réussi). Les Grecs, ce n'était quand même _qu'un collectif_, je trouve.



non je trouve qu'ils jouent plutôt bien les Uruguayens, pas aussi bien organisés que les Bataves mais plus rapides.

en plus ils ont possiblement ébranlé le gardien hollandais...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2010)

les fidji vont gagné


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> les fidji vont gagné



Mackie est chez toi ???????


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Mackie est chez toi ???????



non je suis chez moi


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non je trouve qu'ils jouent plutôt bien les Uruguayens, pas aussi bien organisés que les Bataves mais plus rapides.
> 
> en plus ils ont possiblement ébranlé le gardien hollandais...


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils ne jouaient pas bien, au contraire  Je pense qu'ils sont moins forts individuellement que les Espagnols, les Néerlandais et les Allemands (par ordre décroissant de qualité individuelle dans l'équipe) mais collectivement, ils jouent bien.

La Grèce, ce n'était vraiment qu'un collectif très bien mis en place par Rehhagel.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

van der Vaart rentre ça va chier !!!!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

   :king:  :love:


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

quel arbitrage de merde pendant cette Coupe du Monde
quel vol encore ce soir.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

Rien à dire, belle victoire :style:


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> quel arbitrage de merde pendant cette Coupe du Monde
> quel vol encore ce soir.


Que s'est-il passé, au juste ?


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2010)

Opla, 

On peut déjà dire ce soir que c'est une équipe européenne qui va gagner pour la 1er fois un tournoi hors vieux continent.
Pour les fans de statistiques bien sûr.

Sinon, le poulpe donne les espagnols vainqueur, mais le graphique d'un type donne les allemands vainqueur.....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

@fedo: si c'est pour le hors-jeu de 5 cm, dans l'action c'est impossible à voir.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

Oui et puis il y a eu 3 buts !!  et puis venant de la part d'une équipe qui fait des arrêts de hand....


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2010)

Moi, ma boule de cristal m'annonce une finale France-Brésil, mais il est vrai que je l'ai achetée d'occase.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> @fedo: si c'est pour le hors-jeu de 5 cm, dans l'action c'est impossible à voir.


Ils me font marrer les commentateurs. Si le juge de ligne avait levé son drapeau, ils hurlaient tous qu'il n'y avait pas  hors-jeu. 

Beau match. J'ai apprécié le retour tardif des Uruguayens. Peut-être qu'ils auraient du faire ça plus tôt...

Forlan a encore montré ce qu'un grand joueur peut apporter à son équipe. On peut dire que c'est la star qui n'aura pas déçu, la seule.

Mention spéciale pour Giovanni Van Bronckhorst. J'ai toujours apprécié ce joueur resté trop longtemps dans l'ombre de la génération précédente. Il a été de tous les coup ce soir, en attaque comme en défense.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2010)

Pour le deuxième but néerlandais, aucun doute : Van Persie influence le jeu et est hors-jeu d'un pied.

Reste que l'on ne peut pas en vouloir à l'arbitre : c'est très difficile à voir.

Je suis content que les Uruguayens sortent la tête haute. Et félicitations aux Néerlandais.

---------- Post added at 23h03 ---------- Previous post was at 23h01 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Mention spéciale pour Giovanni Van Bronckhorst. J'ai toujours apprécié ce joueur resté trop longtemps dans l'ombre de la génération précédente. Il a été de tous les coup ce soir, en attaque comme en défense.


Tout pareil. Ceux qui sont surpris de la qualité de sa frappe ont en fait la mémoire courte : il y a déjà plus de dix ans il passait des patates de folie.

Drôle de joueur, peu impressionnant physiquement et en fait très solide


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

demain beau match en vue également...


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2010)

je les ai trouvé plutôt frais les Uruguayens. Je les attendais plus fatigués que ça.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2010)

ils vont empochés 100 000 euros chacun ça aide !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

Mouai. A mon avis, ça ne leur traverse pas immédiatement l'esprit.


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> @fedo: si c'est pour le hors-jeu de 5 cm, dans l'action c'est impossible à voir.



y a des sports dans lesquelles on a la reprise vidéo, ça prend peu de temps mais ça crédibilise l'arbitrage.

là le match bascule encore une fois...

je crois que c'est la dernière Coupe du Monde que je regarde tant que Benoît XVI édicte les règles de l'arbitrage du foot


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> y a des sports dans lesquelles on a la reprise vidéo, ça prend peu de temps mais ça crédibilise l'arbitrage.
> 
> là le match bascule encore une fois...
> 
> je crois que c'est la dernière Coupe du Monde que je regarde tant que Benoît XVI édicte les règles de l'arbitrage du foot


Le football n'est pas le Hockey sur Glace.

Hors de question de hacher le jeu pour regarder une vidéo à chaque action litigieuse. Tu sais très bien que ça ne se fait pas si vite que ça et que tout n'est pas évident.

Là, il y a but. L'attaquant été aligné avec le défenseur. Un pied hors-jeu... c'est vraiment se foutre du monde. On va mesurer les bosses du short aussi ?


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

> Hors de question de hacher le jeu pour regarder une vidéo à chaque  action litigieuse. Tu sais très bien que ça ne se fait pas si vite que  ça et que tout n'est pas évident.



dans le cas du hors jeu, si ça se voit immédiatement à la télé avec leur ligne artificielle. bref très vite réglé dans l'oreillette.

sur le franchissement de la ligne effectivement, ça peut prendre plus de temps selon l'angle des caméras mais c'est plus rare également.

l'argument du hachage du jeu ne tient pas. je crains que ce soit juste pour éviter les retards horaires sur le créneau de diffusion des télés (qui font la fortune du foot et des tonnes sur des débats consacrés à l'arbitrage).

perso je trouve ça regrettable mais ça faisait des années que j'avais pas vu un match de foot avant cette Coupe du monde.
considérez donc mon opinion comme celle d'un télé spectateur occasionnel.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

Même la ligne artificielle est faussée par l'angle de la caméra. Vous voulez chipoter pour dix centimètres et vous n'êtes même pas dans l'axe.

Le hors-jeu doit rester à la discrétion du juge de ligne et de l'arbitre et le doute profite à l'attaquant comme il est inscrit dans le règlement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour Moonwalker.

[YOUTUBE]avfZnEy8-jQ[/YOUTUBE]

Les Allemands sont de grand chanteurs.


(s'il rechantent, l'Espagne est foutue :rateau:)


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour cette histoire d'arbitrage vidéo (qui a toute ma faveur, par ailleurs, mais encore faut-il s'entendre sur ses limites), je pense que rien ne changera avant d'avoir une cagade de première importance.

Du même genre que le but refusé aux Anglais, qui aurait pu être vu par n'importe quel arbitre professionnel, mais à cinq minutes du terme de la finale alors que l'adversaire mène 1-0. Donc le gros scandale, quoi.

Le 8ème de finale est déjà très loin (trop). Donc la FIFA et le Board ne vont pas bouger un orteil. Tandis qu'une finale _vraiment_ volée, ce serait l'idéal pour que ces deux instances soient face à leurs responsabilités.

Quant aux modalités envisageables, elles sont multiples et elles feront débat elles-aussi. 

Pour revenir au match d'hier, ce n'est pas un scandale : on est dans la marge d'erreur admissible [je dis ça alors que j'étais très en faveur des Sud-Américains ]. Là où c'est nullissime, c'est pour le hors-jeu de plus d'un mètre de Carlos Tevez contre le Mexique et le but refusé aux Anglois.

Enfin, pour les arguments sur la fluidité du jeu, c'est du _bullshit_ de première qualité : le foot connaît déjà de très nombreux temps morts (blessures, coups francs, penalties, remises en jeu diverses etc.) Il y a largement possibilité d'aider les arbitres, pour peu qu'on veuille bien se donner la peine. Au moins pour les compétitions continentales et intercontinentales.


----------



## duracel (7 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Enfin, pour les arguments sur la fluidité du jeu, c'est du _bullshit_ de première qualité : le foot connaît déjà de très nombreux temps morts (blessures, coups francs, penalties, remises en jeu diverses etc.) Il y a largement possibilité d'aider les arbitres, pour peu qu'on veuille bien se donner la peine. Au moins pour les compétitions continentales et intercontinentales.


 
La vidéo dans le rugby montre bien que cette solution technique est parfaitement viable.
La vidéo ne fait pas "perdre" de temps et en plus cela permet d'éviter que les joueurs ne contestent 10 minutes et que cela termine en bagarre. Et comme les footeux sont moins gentlmen que le ovalistes, cela ne pourrait leur faire que du bien.


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Juillet 2010)

Les footeux moins gentleman? 

C'est un euphémisme ou je ne m'y connais pas ^^


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2010)

Belle sortie pour l'Uruguay ... 

Pour en revenir à l'éternel débat sur la vidéo.

Le 2ème but hollandais me conforte dans mon idée de la vidéo appliquée au foot
La "ligne imaginaire" que la télé ne cesse de montrer est déclenchée lors du départ du ballon par un technicien.
Que ce dernier considère ce départ une demi-seconde avant ou après et tout le jugement
est faussé.

Alors je préfère largement un jugement humain faussé qu'un jeu aseptisé où aucune discussion ne sera possible devant la preuve par l'image ....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour ça que c'est pas le technicien qui juge mais DES "arbitres vidéos" qui auront le même pouvoir et la même valeur que les arbitres terrain.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2010)

Très bien pour l'appellation 

Mais cela ne change rien à ma problématique ...
A quel moment l'arbitre vidéo va-t-il prendre en compte le départ du ballon ?

Alors non la vidéo n'est pas LA solution .

L'UEFA expérimente déjà l'arbitrage à 5 (voir l'Europa League de cette année).
Je suis plus favorable à une solution humaine qu'à la vidéo qui fera obligatoirement 
apparaitre ces mêmes litiges dans d'autres situations.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2010)

A propos de la vidéo, un pote suggérait un parallèle avec ce qui est fait au Tenis: en cas de litige ce n'est pas l'arbitre qui demanderait l'arbitrage vidéo mais le coach de l'équipe "lésée" tout en limitant le nombre de demande à (par exemple) 3 par mi-temps.
Ca me semble être une bonne idée dans la mesure où seuls les évennements d'importance décisive entrainerait un visionnage vidéo dans la mesure où chaque coach refléchirait à 2 fois avant d'y faire appel.


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour JP! 


... mais, mais.... :mouais: .... et nous??!!


----------



## MacSedik (7 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Très bien pour l'appellation
> 
> Mais cela ne change rien à ma problématique ...
> A quel moment l'arbitre vidéo va-t-il prendre en compte le départ du ballon ?
> ...




Regardez juste le but de Sneijder, hier. Pour moi il y a pas Hors-jeu or on peut facilement le siffler hors-jeu si on applique la loi à la lettre sur le hors-jeu passif/ actif (de Van Persie). donc on se retrouve dans une situation ou la décision peut différer selon les arbitres et là la video trouve sa limite (l'arbitre est seul juge). 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1czLFf2tJI&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1czLFf2tJI&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




jpmiss a dit:


> A propos de la vidéo, un pote suggérait un parallèle avec ce qui est fait au Tenis: en cas de litige ce n'est pas l'arbitre qui demanderait l'arbitrage vidéo mais le coach de l'équipe "lésée" tout en limitant le nombre de demande à (par exemple) 3 par mi-temps.
> Ca me semble être une bonne idée dans la mesure où seuls les évennements d'importance décisive entrainerait un visionnage vidéo dans la mesure où chaque coach refléchirait à 2 fois avant d'y faire appel.



N'empêche que l'idée de Challenge comme au Tennis serait pas mal...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Je suis aussi d'avis pour le _challenge_ en en limitant le nombre, par exemple à deux ou trois par partie et par équipe.
On en viendrait d'ailleurs à équilibrer les débats, l'entraîneur (ou le capitaine) pouvant fort bien constater qu'il s'est trompé. Il y a un côté pédagogique et responsabilisant.
Je crois que c'est utilisé aussi en NFL.

En tennis, celà aurait permis de nous éviter les cacas nerveux débiles de McEnroe, par exemple.

Pour le match d'hier soir :

il y a un hors-jeu de Kuyt sur le premier but, dans le début de l'action qui mène au tir de van Bronckhorst.
van Persie est en position de hors-jeu au déclenchement de la frappe (même si ce n'est que d'une largeur de pied ) ; pour moi, il estime qu'il influence le jeu.
Néanmoins, il n'y a pas scandale ni vol : on est vraiment à la limite de la règle et il n'est pas possible d'être fiable dans cette limite-là.

Le scandale et le vol, c'était il y a deux tours [ou, en plus, il semble bien que l'ensemble du public a pu re-voir l'action de Tevez dans le stade...]

Quant à l'augmentation du nombre des arbitres, c'est un essai intéressant : on verra en fin de saison s'il y a plus, moins ou autant de problèmes.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pour JP!


Argentina! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Belle équipe cette Allemagne...



Portugal...





the same girl...???:hein:


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pour Moonwalker.
> 
> 
> Les Allemands sont de grand chanteurs.


On le savait depuis Richard Wagner.

Par contre, ce mondial prouve, s'il était encore besoin, que les entraineurs suédois ne sont bons à pas grand chose. 

Sur la vidéo, outre ceux qui ne veulent pas comprendre que le football ne se compare pas au Rugby, au Hockey, encore moins au Football américain (où les coupures sont légion), vous semblez imprégné de l'idée qu'elle va résoudre les problèmes et enlever toute contestation du jeu. Mais bordel ! La vidéo est interprétée. Du coup, contestation.

Quand un mec est blessé, ou fait son numéro comme Van Bommel hier soir, ça vous semble long. Et bien, un arrêt pour vérification vidéo, ça dure bien plus longtemps qu'appeler le brancard.

D'ailleurs en parlant des arrêts dans le jeu, je les trouves trop nombreux. Rien à foutre qu'un mec se roule par terre à cinquante mètre de l'action. L'arbitre ne devrait pas interrompre et les joueurs encore moins balancer en touche.

Si ce trou du cul de Wiltord avait continué à courir en 2006 au lieu de balancer le ballon en touche pendant que Matterrasi faisait son numéro, l'italien se serait relevé immédiatement pour l'empêcher d'aller au but.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Portugal...
> the same girl...???:hein:



Une Germano-Portugaise peut-être ?!? 

Mais voilà un bon exemple de la seule utilité de la vidéo dans le foot


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On le savait depuis Richard Wagner.
> 
> Par contre, ce mondial prouve, s'il était encore besoin, que les entraineurs suédois ne sont bons à pas grand chose.
> 
> ...


Il y a à boire et à manger dans ton post 

Par exemple : ne pas arrêter le jeu quand un joueur est blessé, c'est typiquement ce qui se passe au rugby 

Note que je n'imagine pas une seconde qu'il n'y aura plus aucune contestation avec la vidéo, pour au moins deux raisons (il y en a davantage) :

on ne pourra pas mettre la vidéo sur l'ensemble du match mais pour certaines situations et configurations
on peut toujours se tromper et les images peuvent ne pas être parfaites
Mais _je_ pense qu'on peut l'utiliser à bon escient avec plus de positif que de négatif.

Quant à ta sortie concernant Wiltord, si c'est ce à quoi je pense (le coup de tête _fatal_ ), je ne suis pas du tout de ton avis. Et il est encore plus dramatique, quasi shakespearien, de voir Zidane partir seul vers le néant des vestiaires, vers une fin de carrière miteuse. Déjà que je trouve la qualification pour le mondial 2010 émétique, une victoire en 2006 sur un geste débile (compréhensible, comme souvent, mais inexcusable de mon point de vue) m'aurait paru amorale.

Je sais bien que les footballeurs et nombre de sportifs n'ont aucune morale (ils ne semblent pas du tout connaître cette notion pour certains), mais tout de même.


----------



## - B'n - (7 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Sur la vidéo, outre ceux qui ne veulent pas comprendre que le football ne se compare pas au Rugby, au Hockey, encore moins au Football américain (où les coupures sont légion), vous semblez imprégné de l'idée qu'elle va résoudre les problèmes et enlever toute contestation du jeu. Mais bordel ! La vidéo est interprétée. Du coup, contestation.


Si on rajoute un arbitre qui s'occupe de regarder la vidéo, ça lui prend pas plus de 20s pour regarder 2-3 fois l'action et trancher (les arbitres sont connectés avec une oreillette).
Ces 20-30 secondes sont certes une coupure, mais nettement moins longue que 2mn de contestation envers l'arbitre ou le juge de touche : car les joueurs auront un peu du mal à contester une action qu'un arbitre aura revue par vidéo (de moins j'espère).
Ça ne résoudra pas tout, mais dans le cas du franchissement de la ligne de but par exemple ce serait pas mal. Après, je pense qu'il doit exister des systèmes plus simples pour savoir si le ballon a franchi la ligne ou pas (puce, capteur, &#8230



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs en parlant des arrêts dans le jeu, je les trouves trop nombreux. Rien à foutre qu'un mec se roule par terre à cinquante mètre de l'action. L'arbitre ne devrait pas interrompre et les joueurs encore moins balancer en touche.


Là, je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs les joueurs ne sont pas obligés de mettre en touche, c'est à l'arbitre de le faire si besoin (si le joueurs agonise par exemple ).
Le truc c'est que dans 90% des cas, le joueur qui tombe (même s'il y a faute), pourrait et devrait ne pas tomber. C'est dingue comme dès qu'on les touche un peu leurs pieds se dérobent.

Pour moi la solution radicale contre ça ce serait la sanction après coup : les arbitres regardent après la partie la vidéo (pour le debriefing). Pourquoi ne pas les autoriser à sanctionner à la vue des images toutes les simulations. Quand les joueurs seront sanctionnés à coup sûrs de leurs tricheries, ils arrêteront peut-être de faire leur danseuses.

Si on veut éviter la vidéo, il "suffit" de rajouter un arbitre. Au basket par exemple, il y en a 2 alors que le terrain est 10 fois plus petit (bon ok les fautes à siffler sont pas du tout du même type). Avec 2 arbitres de champ, ça permettrais de supprimer bon nombre d'erreurs, et d'enlever la pression sur le seul arbitre de champ actuel.


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2010)

.....:mouais:....
...moi je suis  sûr que l'arbitrage vidé au foot soit une bonne solution....

...au moins ça aurait évité d'aller jusqu'en Afrique du Sud car la France n'aurait jamais été qualifiée....

......et tous les nases en bleus seraient resté en vacances comme ils le sont depuis 98 .....


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2010)

Lila a dit:


> .....et tous les nases en bleus seraient resté en vacances comme ils le sont depuis 98 .....





ce qui aurait rallongé les nôtres...


----------



## ringo.starr (7 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Là, je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs les joueurs ne sont pas obligés de mettre en touche, c'est à l'arbitre de le faire si besoin (si le joueurs agonise par exemple ).
> Le truc c'est que dans 90% des cas, le joueur qui tombe (même s'il y a faute), pourrait et devrait ne pas tomber. C'est dingue comme dès qu'on les touche un peu leurs pieds se dérobent.



Ca sent l'argument du joueur de foot de haut niveau qui s'est déjà prit des crampons de 16 dans la cheville en pleine course par derrière.


----------



## duracel (7 Juillet 2010)

Le football est le sport dont les règles ont le moins évoluées depuis sa création.
C'est un le sport conservateur par excellence.

Il y a des tas de voies à explorer pour tenter d'améliorer le jeu et eviter les types qui se roulent par terre comme s'ils allaient crever et recourrir tout de suite après avoir bien pourri l'action et autres astuces d'anti-jeu.
Mais ces voies ne sont pas explorées. Ou alors à dose homéopatique.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Ca sent l'argument du joueur de foot de haut niveau qui s'est déjà prit des crampons de 16 dans la cheville en pleine course par derrière.



Là, y'a une faute. Ou l'arbitre la siffle et sanctionne ou le jeu continue.

Non. On parlait de la nécessaire fluidité du cours du jeu vs. vidéo et de l'argument qu'il y a déjà de nombreuses interruptions. Or, une grande part de celles-ci sont sans objet. Regarde le match de ce soir et tu en verras encore beaucoup.

Je vais même aller plus loin. La vidéo ne changerait rien au football en matière de contestation parce que remettre en cause l'arbitrage est une pratique culturelle de ce sport.

Vous parlez du Rugby, des sports US disposant de la vidéo, mais on ne conteste jamais un arbitre là-bas. Au football américain, si spectaculaire avec ses chocs et les équipements qu'il requière, quand l'arbitre siffle, le jeu s'arrête. Le ballon tombe au sol et personne ne moufte. Idem au Hockey sur Glace. Les gnons sont pour les adversaires, personne ne porte la main sur l'arbitre ni ne l'insulte.

Le problème de cette coupe du monde, ce n'est pas la vidéo. Aussi dramatique soit-il, Angleterre Allemagne est une anecdote. Le problème reste la qualité de l'arbitrage. Les bonhommes qui décident. Les trois prunes qui officiaient lors de Brésil Pays-Bas n'auraient pas été meilleurs avec la vidéo. Ils ont été choisis pour arbitrer ce match sur des considérations politiques et non pas sur des critères d'efficience. D'ailleurs, on peut même se demander comment on note les arbitres dans les confédérations, quand on voit la prestation du français Stéphane Lannoy ou de l'Italien Rosetti, pas des perdreaux de l'année.

L'arbitrage est mauvais avant tout parce que les arbitres sont mauvais. La vidéo ne changera rien à ça. Elle introduira une nouvelle dimension à l'erreur d'arbitrage.

Ce n'est pas nouveau. A chaque grande compétition internationale ont retrouve le même problème. Car les arbitres, qui ont parfois beau jeu de critiquer le conservatisme du Board, se comportent en caste jalouse de ses prérogatives et se replient très vite dans le réflexe corporatif à la moindre critique.

En NHL, les arbitres sont des professionnels dont l'intégrité n'est jamais mise en doute. Leur nationalité importe peu. Idem aux Jeux Olympiques. L'arbitre de la finale était Canadien. Personne n'a contesté.

Pourquoi en football, en Coupe du Monde, se croit-on obligé de mettre un arbitre d'une confédération différente des équipes qui s'affrontent ? Même pas de pays différent, de confédération. Et ce choix prime sur les qualifications et le talent réel des hommes.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec toi et je trouve tes arguments sur la qualité des arbitres spécieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec toi et je trouve tes arguments sur la qualité des arbitres spécieux.



C'est pourtant la réalité des faits.

Les trois Japonais de Pays-Bas Brésil étaient lamentables. On avait sûrement mieux pour un quart de finale de la coupe du monde.

Le choix est dicté par des considérations politiques : renvoi d'ascenseur aux Confédérations en vue de l'élection de monsieur Blatter. C'est la grande fête du foot, tout le monde doit participer, sauf l'équité et le professionnalisme dans l'arbitrage.

Il n'y a eu que trois bons arbitres dans cette coupe :
Ravshan Irmatov (Ouzbekistan)
Franck De Bleeckere (Belgique)
Marco Antonio Rodriguez Moreno (Mexique)

Le reste a été au plus moyen mais bien souvent calamiteux.

Qu'on m'explique ce que Martin Hansson (Suède) arbitre du célèbre France-Irlande faisait à la Coupe du Monde ? Son expertise sur les mains n'a pas été d'un grand secours à monsieur Lannoy.

Eddy Allen Maillet (Seychelles)... assurément un arbitre de classe internationale...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Trop facile de dire : les arbitres sont mauvais. En 20 ans les technologies de visualisation et modélisation ont fait des progrès qui te permettent de dire ça.

Les calculs de trajectoires, de parallèles etc. se font instantanément et tu peux voir la faute en 10s maxi. Après tu pourras donner des bons points aux arbitres. 

L'ennui est que les arbitres, eux, ne bénéficient d'aucune amélioration réelle, en-dehors de pouvoir discuter entre eux par radio. C'est bien peu.

---------- Post added at 19h48 ---------- Previous post was at 19h43 ----------

En clair : ça arrange bien les joueurs, le public et les instances d'avoir des boucs émissaires tout trouvés. Donc aucun effort n'est fait de ce côté-là, tandis que pas mal d'ingéniosité est déployée pour tout ce qui peut augmenter l'activité : diffusion, publicité, accords commerciaux etc.

On va voir ce que donnera la présence de nouveaux arbitres dans toute une compétition. C'est le seul (faible) espoir pour que la situation des arbitres s'améliore.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

Je ne parle pas que des fautes ponctuelles, je parle de la qualité générale d'un arbitrage dans un match.

Le Colombien de Afrique du Sud France n'est pas bon. Il ne sent pas le match. Il colle d'entré un carton rouge à Gourcuff pour une action qui ne vaut pas un jaune dans n'importe quel championnat de division 1 ou 2. Par là, il dévalue son autorité. Résultat, on a par la suite des fautes bien plus évidentes et plus graves qui sont moins ou pas sanctionnées.

Les Japonais de Brésil Pays-Bas ont laissé la situation dégénérer. Un des deux juges de ligne ne prenait aucune décision. Lever son drapeau pour signaler des fautes commises à quelques mètre, ne lui venait tout simplement pas à l'esprit. L'arbitre dépassé et jamais là ou sa présence était requise. Résultat, le mauvais geste sur Robben et un Van Bommel plus roublard que jamais qui termine le match avec un brevet de bonne conduite.

Regarde l'Ouzbek. Dès le départ il donne le ton du match. Il parle avec les joueurs, explique ses décisions, ne se laisse pas enfumer par le cinéma de certains, sanctionne l'anti-jeu.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que tant qu'on ne remet pas en cause la méthode de sélection des arbitres, pour avoir réellement les meilleurs et les plus expérimentés, il ne sert à rien de leur donner la vidéo. Mauvais ils étaient, mauvais ils seront.

Encore une fois, ça n'est pas nouveau. Je ne fait que répéter ce que certains disent depuis que je suis les Coupes du Monde. On a des joueurs professionnels parmi les meilleurs du monde, qui évoluent dans les championnats les plus relevés, arbitrés par un quidam des Seychelles.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Je dirais que ce que tu soulignes à juste titre s'ajoute à la question générale de l'arbitrage. 

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment sont sélectionnés les arbitres mais je suppose que l'on cherche à prendre partout pour ne vexer personne. En tout cas, si un Ouzbek peut être un bon arbitre, cela montre que l'origine n'a pas tant d'importance ? [je ne pense pas que le football ouzbek soit le plus relevé de l'ancienne URSS ]


----------



## - B'n - (7 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent l'argument du joueur de foot de haut niveau qui s'est déjà prit des crampons de 16 dans la cheville en pleine course par derrière.


Je sais que ça fait très mal des crampons dans les tibias/chevilles, des fois plus que certains coups au rugby. Mais on ne peux pas nier que les 3/4 des fois les joueurs tombent (et se roulent par terre en option) alors qu'il y a peut-être faute mais sans plus, pour obtenir un coup-franc (avec un carton en option).

Moonwalker, tu ne crois pas que si "tous les arbitres sont nuls", c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez aidés ? Tout le monde à la vidéo&#8230; sauf eux ! Alors facile de dire y'a faute/hors-jeu/péno de son canap', quand on a une vue aérienne + des ralentis, alors qu'eux ont la pression, la fatigue et des joueurs qui peuvent masquer l'action.

Je crois qu'on ne se rend pas compte de la difficulté d'arbitrer sur les hors-jeux par exemple : il faut, au même instant avoir un &#339;il sur le joueur qui fait la passe et sur le destinataire à 40m de là ! (et je ne parle pas des autres joueurs pour le hors-jeu passif)
Nous on a le révélateur, bien dans l'axe, sur pause, avec un joli trait de couleur, qu'on peut regarder 3 fois au ralenti. Je trouve que malgré ça ils s'en sortent assez bien, parfois à 10cm près.


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2010)

je suis bien content pour l'Espagne.
quel jeu technique impressionnant  même s'ils veulent parfois en faire trop.

par contre ils sont lents, un peu comme les Hollandais.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2010)

J'ajoute à ma liste Viktor Kassai (Hongrie).

Très très grand arbitrage. Pas de carton distribué, aucun mauvais geste. Ce n'est pas du qu'aux équipes mais aussi à l'arbitre qui n'a jamais fait de sur-enchère disciplinaire. Très bon esprit.

Sinon, le match :

Très très gros match. L'Espagne mérite par sa maitrise tactique (Del Bosque est un grand, si d'aucuns en doutait encore après ses années Real).

Deux gros collectifs. Qu'est-ce qui a manqué aux Allemands ? Muller ? Peut-être... Loew n'a sans doute pas assez penché son équipe initiale vers l'offensive, mais avec ses Espagnols et le pressing imposé, ça n'était pas évident. Et puis le ballon, surtout le ballon, monopolisé par l'Espagne.

Ozil a été maitrisé. Il n'a pas vraiment existé dans ce match. Schweinsteiger malmené mais pas dominé. Kloze esseulé.

Puyol. Ce joueur m'a toujours laissé perplexe. Techniquement plus pauvre (c'est relatif), comme au Barça, il déteint dans cet effectif. Et pourtant, il en veut, il y va, il est toujours là. C'est l'homme du match, pas seulement pour son but.


Rien à dire. L'Espagne mérite de rencontrer Van Bommel en final. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




- B'n - a dit:


> (...)
> Moonwalker, tu ne crois pas que si "tous les arbitres sont nuls", c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez aidés ? Tout le monde à la vidéo sauf eux ! Alors facile de dire y'a faute/hors-jeu/péno de son canap', quand on a une vue aérienne + des ralentis, alors qu'eux ont la pression, la fatigue et des joueurs qui peuvent masquer l'action.
> 
> Je crois qu'on ne se rend pas compte de la difficulté d'arbitrer sur les hors-jeux par exemple : il faut, au même instant avoir un il sur le joueur qui fait la passe et sur le destinataire à 40m de là ! (et je ne parle pas des autres joueurs pour le hors-jeu passif)
> Nous on a le révélateur, bien dans l'axe, sur pause, avec un joli trait de couleur, qu'on peut regarder 3 fois au ralenti. Je trouve que malgré ça ils s'en sortent assez bien, parfois à 10cm près.



J'ai ici même défendu les juges de ligne concernant le hors-jeu, notamment sur l'action de Tevez, pas du tout évident en vitesse réelle.

Je n'ai jamais dit que "tous les arbitres sont nuls". Je dis que le mode de sélection des arbitres et de désignation pour les match de coupe du monde sont indignes des enjeux, que la vidéo n'aidera pas un trio d'incapables comme ces japonais à mieux arbitrer.

Un arbitre bien placé n'a pas besoin de la vidéo. Il voit. (nota : sur la question du franchissement de la ligne de but par le ballon, je suis favorable à la vidéo ou à tout autre procédé technique - pas un cinquième arbitre, parce que rien ne garanti qu'il verra ce qu'il fallait voir).

On a eu ce soir un très très bon arbitrage. J'en souhaite un de même niveau en final. Je puis t'assurer que Van Bommel n'aurait vécu le même match avec monsieur Kassai. Un premier carton l'aurait calmé pour la suite. Robben n'aurait pas fait l'objet de tant d'agressions.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2010)

Tu veux dire de Puyol qu'il détonne ? _¡Por supuesto!_ 
Mais dans toutes les équipes, tu as le gars rugueux et qui donne tout. Là, comme au FCB, c'est Puyol.

---------- Post added at 22h59 ---------- Previous post was at 22h56 ----------

Je suis content d'une chose : il va y avoir un nouveau champion du monde. C'est bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire de Puyol qu'il détonne ? _¡Por supuesto!_
> Mais dans toutes les équipes, tu as le gars rugueux et qui donne tout. Là, comme au FCB, c'est Puyol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h59 ---------- Previous post was at 22h56 ----------
> ...



Oui, "détonne".

Certes, mais quand j'ai vu l'équipe d'Espagne dans ce mondial, j'ai eu cette réflexion en voyant Puyol : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait encore là ?". Les autres sont si rapides, si techniques. En plus, il n'avait pas été particulièrement convainquant. Hier soir, sa détermination a fait pencher la balance pour son camp. C'est ça qui a manqué aux Allemands, cette détermination, cette "grinta".

L'Espagne est la meilleure équipe du monde. Il est normal qu'elle gagne cette coupe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h24 ----------




fedo a dit:


> je suis bien content pour l'Espagne.
> quel jeu technique impressionnant  même s'ils veulent parfois en faire trop.
> 
> par contre ils sont lents, un peu comme les Hollandais.



Johan Cruijff te dirait que ce ne sont pas les joueurs qui doivent courir mais le ballon. Les Allemands se sont usés une bonne partie du match a courir derrière. Ils étaient "carbos" à la 70e.

Si tu regardes des match des années 70-80, tu t'apercevras qu'on ne courrait pas autant qu'aujourd'hui. Quand tu es bon techniquement, tu as moins d'effort à faire. Le Brésil de 1982 en est un bel exemple.


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2010)

Platini dit la même chose. Cela dit, je pense que les Espagnols ont une bonne condition physique car leur jeu demande beaucoup d'engagement et de concentration, au même titre que le jeu de Barcelone, d'ailleurs.

Pour la finale, c'est du 50-50 : les Néerlandais ont largement de quoi tenir tête face aux Espagnols.
J'aimerais autant voir les Oranjes gagner, personnellement.

Si les Espagnols gagnent, ils rejoignent la France au palmarès (deux championnats européens et un championnat du monde). Et ils ne devraient pas tarder à la dépasser.

Autre sujet : je suis souvent pessimiste mais quelque chose me dit que pour la France, la lente dégringolade depuis 2000, en dépit du sursaut de 2006 (conclu brillamment comme chacun se souvient), me paraît irrémédiable, au moins à court terme. Notre championnat est largement en-deçà des autres championnats européens, nos équipes de jeunes ne gagnent pas grand-chose (voire rien du tout), je ne vois pas vraiment de relève (mais je suis sans doute mal informé). Bref, ça craint. Je me trompe ou (malheureusement) pas ?


----------



## duracel (8 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> .
> 
> Autre sujet : je suis souvent pessimiste mais quelque chose me dit que pour la France, la lente dégringolade depuis 2000, en dépit du sursaut de 2006 (conclu brillamment comme chacun se souvient), me paraît irrémédiable, au moins à court terme. Notre championnat est largement en-deçà des autres championnats européens, nos équipes de jeunes ne gagnent pas grand-chose (voire rien du tout), je ne vois pas vraiment de relève (mais je suis sans doute mal informé). Bref, ça craint. Je me trompe ou (malheureusement) pas ?


 

Cela n'est pas forcément déterminant/
En 1998 et 2000, le championnat de France était déjà en-deçà des autres championnats.
Et les équipes de jeunes n'étaient pas spécialement brillante auparavant.

ET il y a des nations qui ont des très bonnes équipes de jeunes mais qui ne donnent rien par la suite.

Edit: Il me semble que le Nigéria avait de très bon résultats (3 fois chez les moins de 17 ans) mais que par la suite, cela ne s'est pas confirmé.
Et l'Argentine a été 3 fois championne du monde des moins de 20 ans depuis 2000.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

Rien de nouveau depuis Cassandre... 

Mouai. Dans un premier temps, je n'attends pas que l'équipe de France fasse des miracles, juste de beaux matchs, qui donnent plaisir à voir.

Il y a un Euro qui s'annonce chez nous pour 2016. D'ici là, on aura largement le temps de monter une génération compétitive. Mais ça réclame aussi un coup de balais dans la DTN.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Autre sujet : je suis souvent pessimiste mais quelque chose me dit que pour la France, la lente dégringolade depuis 2000, en dépit du sursaut de 2006 (conclu brillamment comme chacun se souvient), me paraît irrémédiable, au moins à court terme. Notre championnat est largement en-deçà des autres championnats européens, nos équipes de jeunes ne gagnent pas grand-chose (voire rien du tout), je ne vois pas vraiment de relève (mais je suis sans doute mal informé). Bref, ça craint. Je me trompe ou (malheureusement) pas ?



Oui, et faut bien se rendre à l'évidence: la double victoire 1998-2000, et l'histoire nous le démontre, ne fut qu'une parenthèse de l'équipe nationale qui a subit, durant ces 25 dernières années plus de désillusions (absent en 1990, et 1994, qualification d'office pour 1998 et élimination au premier tour en 2002) que de victoires et de succès. Les chiffrent parlent d'eux-mêmes: après 1986 et sa troisième place au Mexique, la France a dû attendre 20 ans, et 2006, pour se qualifier sur le terrain pour une Coupe du monde&#8230;


----------



## duracel (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, et faut bien se rendre à l'évidence: la double victoire 1998-2000, et l'histoire nous le démontre, ne fut qu'une parenthèse dans le football français qui a subit, durant ces 25 dernières années plus de désillusions (absent en 1990, et 1994, qualification d'office pour 1998 et élimination au premier tour en 2002) que de victoires et de succès. Les chiffrent parlent d'eux-mêmes: après 1986 et sa troisième place au Mexique, la France a dû attendre 20 ans, et 2006, pour se qualifier sur le terrain pour une Coupe du monde


 

Et on se souvient tous avec quelle "facilité" la qualification de 2006 avait été obtenue...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2010)

La Suisse est bien partie pour être la seule équipe à avoir battu les futurs champions du Monde :style:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien de nouveau depuis Cassandre...


Et pour la finale ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> La Suisse est bien partie pour être la seule équipe à avoir battu les futurs champions du Monde :style:



Prudence: nous n'avons plus le destin entre nos mains pieds.  

Tiens, et si on utilisait le poulpe pour choisir les nouveaux modos&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien de nouveau depuis Cassandre...



Il serait pas belge ce poulpe ?  Non parce... enfin... 




> Prudence: nous n'avons plus le destin entre nos mains pieds.



Tout à fait Thierry! Soyons prudents!


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, et si on utilisait le poulpe pour choisir les nouveaux modos&#8230;


Cette année ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, et si on utilisait le poulpe pour choisir les nouveaux modos



A noter que lui est efficace et présent... 





_Un ange passe...... Ah non... justement pas_


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> A noter que lui est efficace et présent...



Bof...


----------



## duracel (8 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> A noter que lui est efficace et présent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forcément, avec ses huit bras, il peut modérer 4 forum en même temps.
Dumping animal?


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, et faut bien se rendre à l'évidence: la double victoire 1998-2000, et l'histoire nous le démontre, ne fut qu'une parenthèse de l'équipe nationale qui a subit, durant ces 25 dernières années plus de désillusions (absent en 1990, et 1994, qualification d'office pour 1998 et élimination au premier tour en 2002) que de victoires et de succès. Les chiffrent parlent d'eux-mêmes: après 1986 et sa troisième place au Mexique, la France a dû attendre 20 ans, et 2006, pour se qualifier sur le terrain pour une Coupe du monde&#8230;


D'un autre côté, on peut aussi constater que la France n'avait aucun titre avant 1984.
Si on prend 1978 comme pivot :

avant : une demi-finale de CdM
après :
deux championnats d'Europe
un championnat du monde
une finale de CdM et deux demi-finales perdues

Donc ce n'est pas si mal, en trente ans.

Disons que c'est un peu tout ou rien avec l'équipe de France.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

Ne pas oublier le titre Olympique de 1984.

Le relais s'est perdu entre les générations. Il faut rebâtir. C'était déjà comme cela entre la génération "Platini" et la génération "Zidane".


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, on peut aussi constater que la France n'avait aucun titre avant 1984.
> Si on prend 1978 comme pivot :
> 
> avant : une demi-finale de CdM
> ...



C'est juste. Et on peut dire que globalement le football progresse partout (même en Belgique?  hum). Pour prendre l'exemple de la Suisse, où les ambitions sont moindres et visent avant tout une qualification pour les grands événements («après on verra&#8230;» ), on a été présent en 1994 aux Etats-Unis, après une absence de vingt-huit ans des compétitions internationales. On était au Portugal en 2004, en Allemagne en 2006, on a organisé conjointement l'Euro 2008 avec l'Autriche et cette année, en Afrique du Sud, au premier-tour-on-a-battu-l'Espagne.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2010)

Je vais à Rotterdam pour vivre cette finale oranje juice... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et on peut dire que globalement le football progresse partout (même en Belgique?  hum).



On a fait des progrès avec notre entraîneur fédéral néerlandais (qui nous a laissé tomber pour les Russes  ) et Marc Wilmots. Maintenant c'est Georges Leekens qui a repris les choses en main.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2010)

Tant que c'est pas DE WILDE


----------



## ringo.starr (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a des joueurs professionnels parmi les meilleurs du monde, qui évoluent dans les championnats les plus relevés, arbitrés par un quidam des Seychelles.



Il est vrai qu'un seychellois a une moins bonne vision qu'un français et sans aucun doute un moins bon jugement.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien de nouveau depuis Cassandre...





tirhum a dit:


> Et pour la finale ?!...


Bon, ben j'ai ma réponse...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Il est vrai qu'un seychellois a une moins bonne vision qu'un français et sans aucun doute un moins bon jugement.



Le problème est que ce type n'a jamais arbitré au haut-niveau. Je m'en fous qu'il soit des Seychelles ou d'Alpha du Centaure s'il avait seulement passé un an à arbitrer dans un championnat majeur européen ou sud-américain.

Il a arbitré en CAN et en Asie de temps en temps et surtout des confrontations de jeunes (-17 ans). Il n'a pas été mauvais dans Honduras-Chili, loin de là, ce qui lui a valut d'arbitrer Slovaquie-Paraguay. Mais alors, pourquoi le renvoyer à la maison ?

Ou c'est un bon et on le garde, ou il n'était prévu dès le départ que pour faire de la figuration. Il est le patron des arbitres de son pays, ceci expliquant sans doute cela.

J'ai aussi dit plus haut que devant les prestations de messieurs Lannoy et Rosetti, on peut légitimement se demander comment les arbitres sont évalués dans leurs fédérations. Le corporatisme des arbitres vaut bien le conservatisme du Board.

Ce ne sont pas les hommes que je mets en cause mais le système de désignation. On a les meilleurs joueurs du monde, on ne devrait avoir que les meilleurs arbitres.

Là, on a une espèce de championnat des arbitres parallèlement au championnat du monde. Avec ses qualifiés de premier tour qui n'iront pas plus loin, choisis selon des critères le plus souvent politiques.

Mais bordel ! Quand un de ces mecs se plante, c'est la compétition, la vraie, qu'il fout en l'air.
=> retour au trio de japonais que je me demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas encore fait seppuku.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------

Quand on parle du loup :
http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2010/20100706_143752_lannoy-la-france-agacait-la-fifa.html

C'est beau comme du Domenech. :hosto:



> Le geste de Kaka n'est pas violent, mais inacceptable.


Mais #@% quel geste ? Celui de se protéger d'un type qui vous charge dans le dos ? 



> Je ne considère pas que le match m'ait échappé.


Il aurait déjà fallu qu'il y soit dans le match, pour qu'il lui échappe. 



> On ne peut pas dire que c'est un naufrage de l'arbitrage français.


Le sien, juste le sien. Très élégant de faire porter aux autres la charge de sa propre incurie. 



> Je dois aussi dire que l'image de l'équipe de France, dans son ensemble, n'a pas joué en notre faveur. A mon humble avis, la France agaçait la FIFA.


Ben voyons. C'est encore la faute à Raymond. 

Le reste est du même acabit. N'attendez jamais d'un arbitre un début d'auto-critique, surtout un arbitre français. L'auto-satisafation est leur règle d'or.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2010)

:sleep:

c'est quoi le score, déjà ?

et la faim dans le monde, y a du mieux ?


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2010)

Pas trop et en plus un parasite du blé semble reprendre du poil de la bête.


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2010)

da capo a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> c'est quoi le score, déjà ?
> 
> et la faim dans le monde, y a du mieux ?



Non, ce qui tend à prouver que la faim n'est pas un problème. En effet, on peut très bien vivre sans manger, sinon il n'y aurait pas autant d'affamés.


----------



## ringo.starr (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais #@% quel geste ? Celui de se protéger d'un type qui vous charge dans le dos ?



Il y a eu charge en effet puisque c'est Keita qui était à terre et Kaka debout. 

Kaka à péter les plombs et bien avant cette provocation, il mérite son jaune et par la même son rouge puisque second. Il n'avait qu'à être plus intelligent, faut pas me faire croire que c'était la première provocation qu'il subissait dans sa carrière. Ceux qui n'ont pas de cerveau et des nerfs, ils dégagent du terrain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------




da capo a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> c'est quoi le score, déjà ?
> 
> et la faim dans le monde, y a du mieux ?



La liberté des uns s'arrête quand la coupe du monde commence. Salauds de pauvres.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Il y a eu charge en effet puisque c'est Keita qui était à terre et Kaka debout.
> 
> Kaka à péter les plombs et bien avant cette provocation, il mérite son jaune et par la même son rouge puisque second. Il n'avait qu'à être plus intelligent, faut pas me faire croire que c'était la première provocation qu'il subissait dans sa carrière. Ceux qui n'ont pas de cerveau et des nerfs, ils dégagent du terrain.



N'importe quoi ! 

Kaka tourne le dos à Keita qui vient exprès le percuter. Il faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.

[YOUTUBE]JcVbx3eCOLc[/YOUTUBE]

Lannoy est une tanche !


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2010)

:sleep:

(bis)

tu voudrais pas faire un peu d'humour, même naze ?

Genre :

" c'est pas avec cet arbitrage à Lannoy ...", etc, etc.

Non ?

Parce que là, avec la chaleur, c'est pas facile.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

Je trouve le sujet suffisamment important (la faim dans le monde) pour ne pas en plaisanter et tu devrais ouvrir un fil sur ce sujet dans le bar. Je lirai avec intérêt les nombreuses contributions.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2010)

Lannoy est une tanche...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

Mes excuses au poisson. :rose:


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Il y a eu charge en effet puisque c'est Keita qui était à terre et Kaka debout.



HAHA!  .... C'est tellement simple l'arbitrage! :love: 

Pis tout le monde sait que le football est peuplé de joueurs intègres, honnêtes et pas du tout simulateurs! 


Un mec est par terre, c'est que quelqu'un l'a poussé, forcément.... :rateau:


*





 ... PÉNALTY!!! 








 ... CARTON ROUGE!!!*  (pour le rouge évidemment!)


Etc... etc....


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## ringo.starr (9 Juillet 2010)

Parce que c'est Kaka il est vrai qu'il a le droit de donner son coup de coude et que le méchant c'est Keita qui a simulé. L'un à été mesquin mais plus intelligent et a gagné. Le foot c'est aussi avoir un cerveau et ne pas tomber dans la provocation, à la limite de la retourner contre l'autre mais il faut croire que pour certains c'est trop dur.


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> le méchant c'est Keita qui a simulé.



Oui...​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Bah déjà quand on s'appelle Kaka c'est un peu normal de sortir par la petite porte.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah déjà quand on s'appelle Kaka c'est un peu normal de sortir par la petite porte.



De toute façon, il touchera une grosse commission.


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2010)

kaka&#8230;

tout le monde a bien vu qu'il était au bout du rouleau.


(quelle ambiance !)


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2010)

Vivement les matchs, vous me semblez un peu à court d'inspiration...


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour ça que caca boude, hein ?
Je n'ai aucune idée du podium, les équipes semblent se tenir, excepté l'Uruguay


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est à cause des erreurs d'arbitrage mais pendant cette coupe du monde on a vu un Kaka nerveux.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est à cause des erreurs d'arbitrage mais pendant cette coupe du monde on a vu un Kaka nerveux.



Ouai on en raconte concernant Kaka mais faut pas trop pousser non plus


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

Ouais le foot déclenche de telles passions quand est jamais loin d'un risque de débordement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Ne nous inquiétons pas dans quelques années il rejoindra le Juan de Fuca Masters Football Club..


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais le foot déclenche de telles passions quand est jamais loin d'un risque de débordement.



Dans ce cas il serait bon de le faire sortir avant.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2010)

Bon....H-8....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Go PB !


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2010)

Yeah !!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2010)

Les Hollandais, c'est bien ceux qui jouent avec les chaussettes dans les sandales ?... 






C'est vrai qu'ils ont fière allure ; j'en ai croisé plein cette semaine :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juillet 2010)

Naaan c'est les Espagnols ça !


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les Hollandais, c'est bien ceux qui jouent avec les chaussettes dans les sandales ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils avaient toujours fière allure après ?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2010)

Des allemands plutôt non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2010)

IceandFire a dit:


> Des allemands plutôt non ?



Nan nan nan... C'est bien des hollandais qu'on croise par essaims ces temps-ci, dans leurs ruches roulantes


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2010)

_Steve Jobs lors de sa promenade méditation en sandalettes chaussettes
réfléchit à son nouveau projet qui va changer le dedans du monde..._


Sobre, élégant, épaules tombantes et short bien au dessus du nombril, S. Jobs nous démontre une fois de plus qu'on peut être un des patrons les plus importants de la planète et pourtant avoir l'air d'un Néerlandais quand on se promène.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2010)

Il lui manque que le casque à boulons :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2010)

Ici les hollandais on nique leurs femmes sur la plage pendant qu'il s'enfilent des bières dans leur camping-car.


----------



## boodou (11 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ici les hollandais on nique leurs femmes sur la plage pendant qu'il s'enfilent des bières dans leur camping-car.



T'abite en Espagne ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> T'abite en Espagne ?



non, s'habite en Hollande dans son cas


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2010)

Les hollandais se sont un peu fait voler un penalty Dégouté. On devrait déjà en avoir fini.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2010)

L'arbitre était mauvais au possible. Envie de lui foutre ma main dans la gueule plus d'une fois. Heureusement les juges de ligne ont été bons.

Le but est valable, il n'y a pas hors-jeu.

L'Espagne a gagné tous ses matchs du tableau final par 1-0... et n'a perdu que contre les Suisses.


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2010)

Paul le poulpe a eu tout juste. 
Félicitations.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

le sponsoring joue a son, les nanas qui apportent les médailles portent l'uniforme des hôtesses d'Emirate


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2010)

Ce doit être ce qu'on appelle le beau jeu à l'espagnole.

En plus ils vont la ramener encore plus qu'avant, ça promet.

Les pauvres Hollandais doivent avoir les glandes :rateau: Trois finales perdues, c'est dur.


----------



## fedo (11 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les hollandais se sont un peu fait voler un penalty Dégouté. On devrait déjà en avoir fini.



façon de voir les choses, parce qu'ils auraient du finir à 9 dès la fin de la 1ère mi temps si l'arbitre avait respecté le règlement (De Jonk et Van Bommel).
après l'arbitre ne contrôlait plus rien.

heureusement que c'est l'Espagne technique qui gagne et pas les tâcleurs par derrière et à retardement d'une lenteur embarrassante.


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juillet 2010)

Niveau jeu, les espagnols méritent amplement, y'à pas photo


----------



## havez (11 Juillet 2010)

Congrulation Spain!


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

bravo à l'Espagne !


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2010)

En quoi l'arbitre a été mauvais (je n'ai pas vu le match) ?


----------



## fedo (11 Juillet 2010)

remarquez, y en a qui ont changé leur équipe favorite


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En quoi l'arbitre a été mauvais (je n'ai pas vu le  match) ?



il a essayé de ne pas tuer le match en ne sanctionnant pas les fautes de Hollandais par des cartons rouges qui auraient été mérités en première mi-temps. Du coup, il a donné une pléiade de cartons jaunes.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce doit être ce qu'on appelle le beau jeu à l'espagnole.
> 
> En plus ils vont la ramener encore plus qu'avant, ça promet.
> 
> Les pauvres Hollandais doivent avoir les glandes :rateau: Trois finales perdues, c'est dur.


Nan mais on crois réver! Les bataves n'ont fait que de l'anti-jeu et des fautes qui auraient du les laisser à 9 au bout de 20'. A part 2 actions en contre ils ont été incapable de jouer au foot pendant 120 min.
Par contre en karaté ils sont pas mauvais.


----------



## - B'n - (12 Juillet 2010)

La meilleure équipe à gagné. Mais pour moi la plus belle équipe de ce mondial c'était l'Allemagne.
L'Espagne n'a marqué que 8 buts en 7 matches (plus petit score de l'histoire pour un champion du monde).
Bravo à eux quand même.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> il a essayé de ne pas tuer le match en ne sanctionnant pas les fautes de Hollandais par des cartons rouges qui auraient été mérités en première mi-temps. Du coup, il a donné une pléiade de cartons jaunes.



Et le match a été pourri. Parce que ces cartons jaunes multiples ne valaient plus rien.

Il a été aussi incapable de faire mettre le mur à 9 m sur les coup-francs. Sur le dernier, il ne voit même pas que c'est le mur espagnol qui renvoie le ballon et ignore le corner.

Il oublie aussi un coup-franc à l'entrée de la surface, juste avant le but espagnol sur la contre-attaque qui suivit.

A aucun moment, il n'a senti ce match. L'autorité jamais au bon moment.

Heureusement, il était mauvais pour tous, heureusement, ses deux assistants étaient très bons.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas Raymond Domenech est bien mieux avec les cheveux lisses que frisés


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> En tout cas Raymond Domenech est bien mieux avec les cheveux lisses que frisés


Très perspicace ta remarque.


----------



## twinworld (12 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et le match a été pourri. Parce que ces cartons jaunes multiples ne valaient plus rien.


exact pour les cartons qui ne valent rien et pour la perte de maîtrise dans la conduite du match. Mais je dirais pas que le match a été pourri. On a vu des matches plus ennuyeux que ça durant ce Mondial. 

Il y a eu des passes plutôt offensives, des gestes techniques, même si ça n'a pas été très concluant au niveau des tirs aux buts. On aurait pu avoir un match beaucoup plus fermé avec des passes en retrait. Là, l'Espagne ont continué de jouer leur jeu. 

L'arbitre a pris une décision, sanctionner le moins possible. Je pense que ça a laissé un peu de souffle au jeu. Mais il a eu du bol, ça aurait pu très mal finir et tourner à l'avantage des hollandais. Au final, c'est l'équipe qui a le mieux joué qui soit victorieuse, l'arbitre a eu de la chance.


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Juillet 2010)

Nan mais rhhoooooo ! C'est parce que c'était un anglais ! Et qu'il a l'habitude de voir pire !!!!! 
(dixit ces chers commentateurs qui essayaient de lui trouver des excuses...:mouais


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Vous me faites marrer avec l'arbitre... :sleep:
S'il sanctionne normalement, il "tue" la finale dès la 20ième mn et les hollandais jouent à 10, voire à 9...
Ça n'est pas ce que veux la FIFA...


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer avec l'arbitre... :sleep:
> S'il sanctionne normalement, il "tue" la finale dès la 20ième mn et les hollandais jouent à 10, voire à 9...
> Ça n'est pas ce que veux la FIFA...


Je n'ai pas regardé le match, mais quel que soit le sport et l'enjeu, il y a un règlement fait pour être appliqué. Si la photo postée par JP n'est pas un fake et a été prise pendant la finale, ce mec doit être sorti illico. Ce n'est pas ça qui va me réconcilier avec le foot: si certains  joueurs en sont à se dire 'c'est une finale, je fais ce que je veux parce que l'arbitre ne va pas prendre le risque de tuer le match en me virant'... 

Tuer le match ? pas sur. Avec un premier exclu les orange se seraient calmés, et quitte à mal arbitrer, une petite exclusion plus ou moins injuste d'un espagnol un peu plus tard - puisqu'à la lecture de ce fil j'ai cru comprendre qu'on en n'était pas à ça près - tout le monde se retrouve à 10, la Roja à la niaque parce qu'elle se sent flouée, et les buts pleuvent.


----------



## Froooom (12 Juillet 2010)

La photo n'est pas un fake ! Et encore il n'y a pas le tacle de Van Bommel ni sont attitude révoltante ! C'est honteux de voir un joueur comme lui jouer une finale de coupe du monde (de bout en bout !!). 
Autant j'adore l'engagement de certains joueur "latin"; c'est à dire s'arracher pour essayer de tacler jusqu'au bout. Un peu comme Puyol même si c'était limite, mais autant toute cette mauvaise fois et cette violence ... 
Je n'avais pas de favoris au début du match mais aprés quelques minutes je ne voulais surtout pas que les Pays-Bas gagnent !


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2010)

e





jpmiss a dit:


> Nan mais on crois réver! Les bataves n'ont fait que de l'anti-jeu et des fautes qui auraient du les laisser à 9 au bout de 20'. A part 2 actions en contre ils ont été incapable de jouer au foot pendant 120 min.
> Par contre en karaté ils sont pas mauvais.



C'est le Cantona Style 

[YOUTUBE]u-WmfTIRUWY[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer avec l'arbitre... :sleep:
> S'il sanctionne normalement, il "tue" la finale dès la 20ième mn et les hollandais jouent à 10, voire à 9...
> Ça n'est pas ce que veux la FIFA...



Analyse perspicace, plus la match dure (prolongation, tir au but) plus ça rapporte pour la Fifa et ses partenaires :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> e
> 
> C'est le Cantona Style


Rien à voir! 
OH AH! CANTONA!


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer avec l'arbitre... :sleep:
> S'il sanctionne normalement, il "tue" la finale dès la 20ième mn et les hollandais jouent à 10, voire à 9...
> Ça n'est pas ce que veux la FIFA...





Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas regardé le match, mais quel que soit le sport et l'enjeu, il y a un règlement fait pour être appliqué. Si la photo postée par JP n'est pas un fake et a été prise pendant la finale, ce mec doit être sorti illico. Ce n'est pas ça qui va me réconcilier avec le foot: si certains  joueurs en sont à se dire 'c'est une finale, je fais ce que je veux parce que l'arbitre ne va pas prendre le risque de tuer le match en me virant'...
> 
> Tuer le match ? pas sur. Avec un premier exclu les orange se seraient calmés, et quitte à mal arbitrer, une petite exclusion plus ou moins injuste d'un espagnol un peu plus tard - puisqu'à la lecture de ce fil j'ai cru comprendre qu'on en n'était pas à ça près - tout le monde se retrouve à 10, la Roja à la niaque parce qu'elle se sent flouée, et les buts pleuvent.



Je suis d'accord avec Romuald. La photo est authentique mais l'action en "live" fut encore plus accablante pour De Jonk. Il aurait du être expulsé. A aucun moment il n'a regardé le ballon, au contraire, il est clairement venu là pour faire ce geste puisque qu'il ne quittait pas l'Espagnol des yeux.

Ne pouvant que rarement avoir le ballon, ayant de grosses difficultés à le conserver, les Pays-Bas ont essayer de casser le rythme en cassant du joueur. C'est leur "droit", je ne les en blâme pas. Durcir le match était leur seule chance. Mais cela aurait du entrainer des conséquences. En distribuant ses cartons jaunes à répétition mais suivis d'aucun effet réel, monsieur Webb a dans les faits donné un permis de faute aux Oranges. Un droit de cassage.

Si les Pays-bas avaient gagné ce match, cela aurait été une honte.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

'tain !...
Mais je ne vous parle pas d'arbitrage, mais de droits télévisuels et d'audience !...
Si une équipe joue à 9 au bout de 20mn...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Mais je ne vous parle pas d'arbitrage, mais de droits télévisuels et d'audience !...
> Si une équipe joue à 9 au bout de 20mn...



Le match durerait les 90 mn requises... les sponsors ont déjà payé. Aucune incidence sur le tiroir caisse.

Ils n'auraient jamais joué à neuf. De Jonk dehors Van Bommel aurait mis le frein, ainsi que ses petits copains, et l'Espagne aurait continué à déployer son jeu.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le match durerait les 90 mn requises... les sponsors ont déjà payé. Aucune incidence sur le tiroir caisse.
> 
> Ils n'auraient jamais joué à neuf. De Jonk dehors Van Bommel aurait mis le frein, ainsi que ses petits copains, et l'Espagne aurait continué à déployer son jeu.


Serais-tu un céphalopode ?!... 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le match durerait les 90 mn requises...


Sans blague ?!... 



Moonwalker a dit:


> les sponsors ont déjà payé. Aucune incidence sur le tiroir caisse.


Je parlais d'incidence sur le "futur"...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2010)

Faut passer au curling.
Moins de violence. La glace refroidit les ardeurs.


----------



## jugnin (12 Juillet 2010)

Juste une parenthèse pour féliciter Moonwalker et les analyses à la rigidité affirmative sans concession qu'ils nous aura livrées tout au long de cette coupe du monde. Il aura réussi l'exploit d'être à la fois dans la tête des supporters, des journalistes de l'Equipe, de Raymond Domenech, des joueurs, des arbitres, et même du ballon. Moonwalker ne parle pas de football, il fait corps avec le football.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Il EST le football !...


----------



## jugnin (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il EST le football !...



Alors c'est sa faute si c'est un sport (de) pourri !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2010)

Contrairement à vous, je suis en admiration devant Van Bommel ...
Comment quelqu'un d'aussi mauvais sur un terrain, toujours "borderline"
peut prendre si peu de cartons rouges !!  Il force le respect quand même ! 

Sinon, les espagnols peuvent remercier Robben de louper l'occase du match ...
Et Casillas par conséquent ...

Ce dernier étant avec une journaliste, voila ce que cela donne en interview d'après match à la télé espagnole 

[YOUTUBE]hR_yJI2KEkA[/YOUTUBE]

C'était juste pour oublier Van Bommel !!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Contrairement à vous, je suis en admiration devant Van Bommel ...
> Comment quelqu'un d'aussi mauvais sur un terrain, toujours "borderline"
> peut prendre si peu de cartons rouges !!  Il force le respect quand même !


C'est la Materazzi de 2010 sauf que les Espagnols ont été moins cons


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Ce dernier étant avec une journaliste, voila ce que cela donne en interview d'après match à la télé espagnole



C'est booooooooooooooooooooooooo :rose: :love:


----------



## Kleinepopo (12 Juillet 2010)

NAN MAIS C'EST SA COPINE !!!! pffffff sans intérêt


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)

Elle comprends rien !! Le mec est en train de remercier sa famille et tout ça, et là il va encore chougner et du coup il embrasse sa copine alors qu'on leur avait probablement demandé de garder de la distance pendant tout le mondial, alors si bien sûr c que c kro romantik !!!


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2010)

c'est sa copine ??? c'est la estelle espagnole ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)

Sara Carbonero ! On la trouve même pas à poil sur google image !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2010)

elle est :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas, toute cette merde est terminée... C'est comme les restes d'un feu de camp sur lequel on n'aura plus besoin de pisser


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2010)

Allez, juste pour le plaisir, les superbes actions de De Jong et Van Bommel:

[YOUTUBE]CekIw5moE5c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TJipPUrkCL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2010)

Le premier vaut le rouge. C'est tout.

Sur le second, le rouge ne serait pas scandaleux non plus. Inesta conserve ses jambes mais ne le doit qu'à lui-même.

Après, si on donne un rouge au premier on peut se contenter d'un jaune au second avec fort avertissement verbal du genre : "à prochaine faute, quoiqu'elle soit, tu sors."

Mais monsieur Webb aime Karaté Kid (il doit avoir toute la série en DVD) et aurait du faire une carrière d'arbitre de catch.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Et donc...
Pourquoi ne les met-il pas tous ces jolis papiers rouges ?!... 
Hmmm ?!...

Bref... :sleep:


----------



## fpoil (12 Juillet 2010)

Paradoxalement, la deuxième faute me fait beaucoup plus peur... il suffit que la cheville d'Insiesta se bloque un minimum et ce monsieur n'en n'a plus....

Ceci dit, victoire du beau foot même si sur cette coupe du monde l'Espagne a été, amha, en deçà du jeu produit en 2008. mais bon, quand tu vois le milieu espagnol jouer à la passe à dix dans un mouchoir de poche, tu ne peux être que respectueux... et qu'en plus ce soit Iniesta qui marque, bravo.

Y a du travail pour ceux qui jouent en bleu... en amha pas une question de mois...loin si loin des vraies Equipes, vous savez celles qui jouent à 11...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allez, juste pour le plaisir, les superbes actions de De Jong et Van Bommel:


 

Le football comme ça, c'est forcément pour les esthètes.
Du beau jeu, de belles actions et comme dirait CJP© : ce sont des images sympas.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2010)

L'image de De Jong me rappelle un peu celle de ce (...) de Schumacher il y a 28 ans. A ceci près que Alonso a la chance de ne rien se casser.
Le tacle de Van Bommel est bien dans son style de saligaud détestable. Cela me rappelle aussi l'attentat de Goicoechea sur la cheville de Maradona (en 1983).

Si j'ai bien compris, si on était pour les Néerlandais _avant_ le match, on ne l'était plus _après_ le match  [sauf à être néerlandais soi-même...]

Là encore, le football est en retard : ces deux-là seront-ils punis _a posteriori_ ? J'en doute fort.

Ceci étant, il me semble que la CdM a été plutôt correcte et qu'il y a moins d'agressions que dans le passé. Les arbitres ont été critiqués (comme toujours) pour distribuer trop de cartons au début de la compétition mais en définitive on voit moins de violence sur le terrain. J'aime autant.


----------



## joéstare (12 Juillet 2010)

elle etait pas terrible 7 finale la demi etait mieux :hein:


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> elle etait pas terrible 7 finale la demi etait mieux :hein:


 
Tu as vu sept finales en buvant un bon demi?  :mouais:


----------



## joéstare (12 Juillet 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Tu as vu sept finales en buvant un bon demi?  :mouais:



cannetes de 8.6. bébé


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2010)

*Bon, on peut fermer ce fil maintenant non ?*


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> *Bon, on peut fermer ce fil maintenant non ?*


 
Et enchaîner avec le Tour de France? 
Déjà une semaine de retard à rattraper.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> elle etait pas terrible 7 finale la demi etait mieux :hein:





joéstare a dit:


> cannetes de 8.6. bébé


Arrête d'écrire avec tes pieds, toi.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Et enchaîner avec le Tour de France?
> Déjà une semaine de retard à rattraper.


On parle de dopage, alors ?

Apparemment Armstrong a perdu la recette miracle...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> On parle de dopage, alors ?
> 
> Apparemment Armstrong a perdu la recette miracle...


 
Il a perdu l'équilibre et s'est vautré par terre.
Mais je crois savoir que De Jong et Van Bommel n'ont rien àvoir dans cette affaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

Faites comme moi : Cliquez sur le bouton signalement et submergez la modération d'appels à la fermeture de ce fil !


----------



## Fìx (12 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> *Bon, on peut fermer ce fil maintenant non ?*




Tout à fait d'accord!! 



... ou renommons le en : « Qualifications Euro 2012 »....


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord!!
> 
> 
> 
> ... ou renommons le en : « Qualifications Euro 2012 »....



:modo:

*tag'l, toué !*​
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à FIX78 (en toute amitié)*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Arrête d'écrire avec tes pieds, toi.



Tu as une bien piètre opinion des pieds, toi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as une bien piètre opinion des pieds, toi.



Comme dirait probablement l'Écrieur, le pied est source d'érotisme.


----------



## jugnin (12 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme dirait probablement l'Écrieur, le pied est source d'érotisme.



Ou juste de mycoses tenaces.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ou juste de mycoses tenaces.



'Doit bien y avoir des pervers que ça excite encore plus :sick:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ou juste de mycoses tenaces.



tout comme l'érotisme peut l'être...

amis de la poésie bonsoir :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2010)

Si la tongue est le string du pied qu'en est-il de la sandale portée avec chaussette voire de la chaussure à crampons ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> qu'en est-il de la sandale portée avec chaussette .../... ?



Un peu comme çà :


PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2010)

On dirait un arbitre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Bon, ça me gave un peu de lire tout le fil, vous pouvez me dire ?
La France ? Finalement, elle a fait quoi ?
On a gagné ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2010)

Raymond leurs à dit : "Vous, vous êtes là..." et ils sont partis en bus, puis en avion. 1 nul, 2 défaites, 1 but inscrit, 4 encaissés.


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas ce mondial à prouvé que c'est bien le collectif qui prime. Toutes les stars on ne les as pas vues : Rooney, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, &#8230; Alors que des "petites" équipes sans grandes individualités on fait des beaux parcours. C'est une bonne chose pour le foot le retour du collectif et du jeu offensif. 

Les seuls points noirs de ce mondial je trouve que c'est du coté des tribunes (exit les chants pour un bourdonnement monotone, dommage&#8230; mais ça va contraster avec la prochaine coupe du monde au Brésil), et de l'arbitrage qui reste à réformer.


----------



## Fìx (14 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Les seuls points noirs de ce mondial je trouve que c'est du coté des tribunes (exit les chants pour un bourdonnement monotone, dommage



Euh.... je crains malheureusement qu'une Vuvuzela tient allègrement dans un sac de voyage... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2010)

Classement Fifa actualisé...

 1. Espagne
2. Pays-Bas
3. Brésil
4. Allemagne
5. Argentine
6. Uruguay
7. Angleterre
8. Portugal
9.  Egypte
10. Chili
11. Italie
12. Grèce
13. USA
14. Serbie
15. Croatie
16. Paraguay
17. Russie
18. Suisse
19. Slovénie
20. Australie
21. France
22. Norvège
23. Ghana
24. Mexique
25. Ukraine
26. Côte d'Ivoire
27. Slovaquie
28. Turquie
29. Danemark
30. Nigeria


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

48. Belgique


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> En tout cas ce mondial à prouvé que c'est bien le collectif qui prime. Toutes les stars on ne les as pas vues : Rooney, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, &#8230; Alors que des "petites" équipes sans grandes individualités on fait des beaux parcours. C'est une bonne chose pour le foot le retour du collectif et du jeu offensif.
> 
> Les seuls points noirs de ce mondial je trouve que c'est du coté des tribunes (exit les chants pour un bourdonnement monotone, dommage&#8230; mais ça va contraster avec la prochaine coupe du monde au Brésil), et de l'arbitrage qui reste à réformer.


Certes...

Mais Iniesta ou Xavi ne sont pas des nullos. Villa non plus.

Côté néerlandais, si l'on met de côté les bouchers (De Jong, Van Bommel), il y a quand même Robben et Snejder, pas des blaireaux non plus (j'exclus Van der Wart qui n'a pas la forme).

Côté uruguayen, Suárez n'est pas un génie mais quand même soulier d'or et Forlán a été lui aussi _pichichi_ et soulier d'or.

Quant à l'Allemagne, elle ne compte effectivement pas de vraies étoiles confirmées (mais peut-être à venir comme Müller, Khedira et Özil par exemple).

Il y a des individualités et il y a du collectif. Je pense que pour gagner une compétition de cette taille, il faut les deux [ainsi qu'un bon stratège (del Bosque) aux commandes].


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est sûr que l'Espagne et les Pays Bas ont des super joueurs également, mais je trouve qu'ils ont moins le statut de super stars comme peuvent l'avoir des C. Ronaldo, Kaka, &#8230; Les Iniesta / Schneider & co ils ont beau être vraiment aussi doués, on en entend moins parler que les premiers que j'ai cité.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des individualités et il y a du collectif. Je pense que pour gagner une compétition de cette taille, il faut les deux [ainsi qu'un bon stratège (del Bosque) aux commandes].


On peux réussir sans : cf France finaliste en 2006. 



			
				Fix78 a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... je crains malheureusement qu'une Vuvuzela tient allègrement dans un sac de voyage...


Ça m'étonnerai quand même que ça perce en Europe. Tout le monde ici à bien vu à quel point ça peut être gonflant. Et à l'entrée des stades on est fouillé, un peu dur à dissimuler ce truc là.



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Classement Fifa actualisé...


Angleterre 7e ? Je les voyait bien plus loin.


----------



## Fìx (14 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ça m'étonnerai quand même que ça perce en Europe. Tout le monde ici à bien vu à quel point ça peut être gonflant.



Ça gonfle ceux qui sont chez eux ou au stade sans vuvuzela, mais pas ceux qui essaient de faire un maximum de bruit pour leur équipe... (en général des gars tous bourrés que ça éclate de faire autant de bruit! :rateau:  )



- B'n - a dit:


> Et à l'entrée des stades on est fouillé, un peu dur à dissimuler ce truc là.



Encore faudrait-il que ce soit interdit!  .... Et à quel titre celà pourrait-il l'être?... Parceque c'est chiant? 


À mon avis..... on a pas fini d'en entendre.... :sleep:


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

> Encore faudrait-il que ce soit interdit!  .... Et à quel titre celà pourrait-il l'être?... Parceque c'est chiant?


Ça c'est pas un problème de trouver une excuse : seuil sonore trop élevé, peut servir de projectile (les bouteilles sont interdites ainsi que les drapeaux à tige rigides).
Non à mon avis ceux qui tenteraient de venir avec des vuvuzelas se feraient tellement pourrir que ça risque pas de se démocratiser. 
Les bombes à bruits (je ne sais pas le vrai nom) n'ont jamais percé plus que ça, et pourtant c'est plus petit et tout aussi bruyant.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> En tout cas ce mondial à prouvé que c'est bien le collectif qui prime. Toutes les stars on ne les as pas vues : Rooney, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, &#8230; Alors que des "petites" équipes sans grandes individualités on fait des beaux parcours. C'est une bonne chose pour le foot le retour du collectif et du jeu offensif.
> 
> Les seuls points noirs de ce mondial je trouve que c'est du coté des tribunes (exit les chants pour un bourdonnement monotone, dommage&#8230; mais ça va contraster avec la prochaine coupe du monde au Brésil), et de l'arbitrage qui reste à réformer.



Je préfère le bourdonnement des vuvuzuelas, que les chants dans les tribunes, puis c'est un autre continent, pas les mêmes coutumes, il faut respecter.

Puis en Espagne il y en avait plein des vuvuzuela, dans les stades se sera peut être interdit, mais en dehors ? Bref moi je m'en fou, c'est du foot pas du tennis, alors si tu aimes pas le bruit, tu regardes le match à la TV et tu coupes le son, vu le niveau des commentaires en plus c'est tout benef.


----------



## - B'n - (14 Juillet 2010)

Tu préfères le son monotone et sans intérêt des vuvuzelas à des chants ???? Hé bé, t'as des goûts bizarre ! 
T'as pas dû assister à beaucoup de matches de foot à mon avis !! Parce que tout un stade qui chante, je peux te garantir que ça fait son effet !
Et puis c'est pas parce que ce serait (soit disant*) dans les coutumes qu'on est obligés d'apprécier.

*«C'a l&#8217;air d&#8217;être un instrument plutôt récent. Ce qui est sûr, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas, dans la tradition sud-africaine, d&#8217;instruments à vent»
François-Xavier Fauvelle-Aymar, responsable de recherche au CNRS, et spécialiste de l'histoire de l'Afrique du Sud.


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2010)

Z'allez pas vous "battre" pour des trompettes ?!...


----------



## - B'n - (15 Juillet 2010)

Il n'y a aucune animosité dans nos propos.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi y'a t-il des guillemets dans ma phrase du post précédent ?!...


----------



## - B'n - (15 Juillet 2010)

Pour pondérer le mot "battre", qui reste malgré tout trop fort&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Tu préfères le son monotone et sans intérêt des vuvuzelas à des chants ???? Hé bé, t'as des goûts bizarre !



Sa date de 1960, je suis pour la limitation des décibels, pour les chants c'est juste que parfois .... il vaudrait mieux que personne chante.

 Après sa dépend un mélange des deux peut être sympa 

DJ vuvuzelas aha


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Juillet 2010)

C'est déjà fini la coupe du monde ? C'est kika gagné ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Le peintre Michael Jordan je crois.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> C'est déjà fini la coupe du monde ? C'est kika gagné ?


Panoupanou


----------

